# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - July 2013



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Following on from last month's thread, here's the July edition with a bit of a nautical theme.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

Nautical themed July?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Nautical themed July?


 
And why not, Cap'n?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2013)

Didn't know it was already July


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2013)

We used to have a navy


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's the captain's hat.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> And why not, Cap'n?


As long are there is rum.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> As long are there is rum.


Rum is good, but do any Brixton watering holes do bumbo ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Rum is good, but do any Brixton watering holes do bumbo ?


What now?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What now?


Why not ? would it be acceptable to ask for a large bumbo in the Village for example ?

E2a the marina quarter might be more appropriate come to think of it, I'm sure any bar claiming Brixtons best bumbo would have them queueing round the block for a taste


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Why not ? would it be acceptable to ask for a large bumbo in the Village for example ?
> 
> E2a the marina quarter might be more appropriate come to think of it, I'm sure any bar claiming Brixtons best bumbo old have them queueing round the block


I mean, what is _bumbo_?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2013)

Trad or modern interpretation ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bumbo


----------



## tarannau (Jul 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I mean, what is _bumbo_?


 
It's adulterated, well flavoured, rum, usually with spices, sugar, water and other sorts of guff like that. I always thought it was some kind of rumoured drink of the past, a way of disguising poor quality rum at lower prices. Have never thought of bumbo as actually something you would want to drink now, but perhaps I'm too accustomed to the fine rums of Guyana. <stokes customary caribbean rivalry>


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 1, 2013)

tarannau said:


> It's adulterated, well flavoured, rum, usually with spices, sugar, water and other sorts of guff like that. I always thought it was some kind of rumoured drink of the past, a way of disguising poor quality rum at lower prices. Have never thought of bumbo as actually something you would want to drink now, but perhaps I'm too accustomed to the fine rums of Guyana. <stokes customary caribbean rivalry>


welcome back to civilisation!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2013)

what, wait.. ... this is civilisation?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Have never thought of bumbo as actually something you would want to drink now



I was feeling bumbo curious but your words have now put me off


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2013)

a bumbo is also a little chair thing for babies who can't quite sit up by themselves to sit in.  you definitely wouldn't want to drink one.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

tarannau said:


> It's adulterated, well flavoured, rum, usually with spices, sugar, water and other sorts of guff like that. I always thought it was some kind of rumoured drink of the past, a way of disguising poor quality rum at lower prices. Have never thought of bumbo as actually something you would want to drink now, but perhaps I'm too accustomed to the fine rums of Guyana. <stokes customary caribbean rivalry>


Cheers. I'm currently of the opinion that Guatemalan rum is the finest known to man, but I realise I know little of the sacred mysteries.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> what, wait.. ... this is civilisation?


 
Compared to Glastonbury it most certainly is.  I love that place, but it's still a marvellously concealed giant assortment of farmland underneath, basically all mud/dust in various forms. You almost love the blessed concrete of hometown London.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Compared to Glastonbury it most certainly is. I love that place, but it's still a marvellously concealed giant assortment of farmland underneath, basically all mud/dust in various forms. You almost love the blessed concrete of hometown London.


 

oh... I meant urban... I spent the weekend on a farm myself - still think it was probably more civilised overall..


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2013)

Went camping in Sussex: like Glastonbury but without all that beastly music


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Went camping in Sussex: like Glastonbury but without all that beastly music


 

ha!  That's what we did too  .  I think you may be following us in fact as I'm sure we saw you at a swimming pool recently - although I don't actually know you but we seem to very often be in the same places - so if it isn't you it's someone else following us.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ha! That's what we did too  . I think you may be following us in fact as I'm sure we saw you at a swimming pool recently - although I don't actually know you but we seem to very often be in the same places - so if it isn't you it's someone else following us.


 

Then we must say hello next time


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2013)

I just have to share this extraordinary email from a resident complaining about our street party on Saturday:

_As someone who does not in any way support the planned street party and who has little love for cyclists in general I find it deeply distressing that you have a cycle surgery listed as taking place outside my property on Saturday. Can you please re-assure me that this will be moved somewhere else and if possible send out a correction?_
_It will be difficult enough as it is to put up with the noise and disruption your event will cause without this added nuisance or the assumption that I am somehow involved._
_I find it incredible that you seem to be able to do as you please with no semblance of accountability._

_Mr. XXXX (no.XX)_


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 1, 2013)

Brilliant! Is it this Saturday? I may have to gatecrash in my extra tight cycling shorts. Or maybe a skinsuit.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2013)

All welcome!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

*Diverts a Critical Mass in the direction of #75.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> All welcome! View attachment 34909


 
Have you got any other artwork and event details? I'll add it to the Brixton Buzz listing if you like.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...icat-and-the-missing-links/?instance_id=63134


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Have you got any other artwork and event details? I'll add it to the Brixton Buzz listing if you like.
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...icat-and-the-missing-links/?instance_id=63134


 

Great. Do you have an email address I can send a jpeg to?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Great. Do you have an email address I can send a jpeg to?


 
brixtonbuzz - at - gmail com

Some more text would be good too.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 2, 2013)

I feel obliged to notify a cycling forum.  One of the members has a trailer-mounted sound system which could bounce a house right off its foundations.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> brixtonbuzz - at - gmail com
> 
> Some more text would be good too.


 

done. thanks


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2013)

Amazing you've got Peter Hunningale on the stage


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I just have to share this extraordinary email from a resident complaining about our street party on Saturday:
> 
> _As someone who does not in any way support the planned street party and who has little love for cyclists in general I find it deeply distressing that you have a cycle surgery listed as taking place outside my property on Saturday. Can you please re-assure me that this will be moved somewhere else and if possible send out a correction?_
> _It will be difficult enough as it is to put up with the noise and disruption your event will cause without this added nuisance or the assumption that I am somehow involved._
> ...


Oh bless, that's fabulous. Maybe what your road needs is bike racks? Permanent ones? I can think of a really good place for them...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I feel obliged to notify a cycling forum.  One of the members has a trailer-mounted sound system which could bounce a house right off its foundations.



Since he objects to the bike clinic, we'll swap it for the music stage.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Amazing you've got Peter Hunningale on the stage




It's a real coup. Been listening to Peter's stuff, along with the artists you recommended. Perfect Lady is a sweet song.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

How's this for a tiny, tiny Brixton flat? It's been really well done out but you'd bang your head on the roof in the morning and if you put so much as a bag down it's going to make the place look untidy.

And £350 a week?







https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/546071

*I've lived in smaller places, mind.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2013)

Surely that's for short-term lets only since it's on Air BnB?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Surely that's for short-term lets only since it's on Air BnB?


It's advertised as being rented out for 'a minimum of one year' if I understand this right, but yes it is short let.


> Our Garden studio is a beautifully converted former garage/coachouse. We used to live in the house next door, but have now rented it out for a minimum of one year while we TRAVEL!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> It's advertised as being rented out for 'a minimum of one year' if I understand this right, but yes it is short let.


Hmmm, bit ambiguous wording in that text, doesn't make it clear if they've rented out their next door house, the studio or for how long (the year could be how long they've rented out the house). Either way - not cheap is it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I just have to share this extraordinary email from a resident complaining about our street party on Saturday:
> 
> _As someone who does not in any way support the planned street party and who has little love for cyclists in general I find it deeply distressing that you have a cycle surgery listed as taking place outside my property on Saturday. Can you please re-assure me that this will be moved somewhere else and if possible send out a correction?_
> _It will be difficult enough as it is to put up with the noise and disruption your event will cause without this added nuisance or the assumption that I am somehow involved._
> ...


missed this earlier.
sounds like a charming individual.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 2, 2013)

I use airbnb and that sounds about right for pricing. I would much rather stay in a flat in a 'local' area than in some crummy hotel in tourist-ville

It works out at £50 a night for 2 people - pretty cheap! The people who have stayed there already seem to like it!

I stayed in something similar recently in Toyko - the neighbourhood was amazing - lots of tiny local restaurant and bars, as well as the obligatory cat cafe. I would never have experienced this other side of the city had I not stayed in an airbnb place.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I just have to share this extraordinary email from a resident complaining about our street party on Saturday:
> 
> _As someone who does not in any way support the planned street party and who has little love for cyclists in general I find it deeply distressing that you have a cycle surgery listed as taking place outside my property on Saturday. Can you please re-assure me that this will be moved somewhere else and if possible send out a correction?_
> _It will be difficult enough as it is to put up with the noise and disruption your event will cause without this added nuisance or the assumption that I am somehow involved._
> ...


Jeez! Is this the same scrote who accosted you and your daughter when distributing flyers? Sounds like a real grump :-(


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I just have to share this extraordinary email from a resident complaining about our street party on Saturday:
> 
> _As someone who does not in any way support the planned street party and who has little love for cyclists in general I find it deeply distressing that you have a cycle surgery listed as taking place outside my property on Saturday. Can you please re-assure me that this will be moved somewhere else and if possible send out a correction?_
> _It will be difficult enough as it is to put up with the noise and disruption your event will cause without this added nuisance or the assumption that I am somehow involved._
> ...


 

Oh my oh my... 

The year I organised our street party, one of the houses right at the bottom of our dead end street decided not to attend. Instead, the had a massive dinner party and all their super posh friends arrived in Addison Lee cabs carrying champagne and fancy cakes.

As the stage with bands was right outside their house, I'm not sure how peaceful their dinner party was. 

As the street was blocked off they all had to totter the length of our the street full of partiers. 

The guests got a round of applause from the street when they left.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 2, 2013)

'deeply distressing'

poor ickle flower. slow clap him if he ever shows face.


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2013)

I love the fact he is 'deeply distressed'. About there being some cyclists outside his window...! He could just shut the curtains, FFS. Or actually go out and live a little....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 2, 2013)

hey leanderman, do you know the young people who are enjoying the pleasant summer evenings by sitting in their backgarden singing til gone 1am every other night?  whilst i am sure it is only karmic payback for the times i've kept people awake, i am getting to the point where i am going to take desperate action if they don't stop.  last night i was debating walking up and down leander road in my pants banging on doors and weeping threats...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> I love the fact he is 'deeply distressed'. About there being some cyclists outside his window...! He could just shut the curtains, FFS. Or actually go out and live a little....


cyclophobia?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 2, 2013)

'phobia' suggests he's scared of bikes. he's probably just a twat.


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> hey leanderman, do you know the young people who are enjoying the pleasant summer evenings by sitting in their backgarden singing til gone 1am every other night? whilst i am sure it is only karmic payback for the times i've kept people awake, i am getting to the point where i am going to take desperate action if they don't stop. last night i was debating walking up and down leander road in my pants banging on doors and weeping threats...


 
Don't you like Danny Boy then?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Jeez! Is this the same scrote who accosted you and your daughter when distributing flyers? Sounds like a real grump :-(


 

different person! we have two misanthropes!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> hey leanderman, do you know the young people who are enjoying the pleasant summer evenings by sitting in their backgarden singing til gone 1am every other night? whilst i am sure it is only karmic payback for the times i've kept people awake, i am getting to the point where i am going to take desperate action if they don't stop. last night i was debating walking up and down leander road in my pants banging on doors and weeping threats...


 

I've not heard of this. which door number roughly?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I've not heard of this. which door number roughly?


 
no idea, bout half way up the road, back garden faces against Helix Road.  i'm not sleeping well at the moment so my chilled out, people-friendly mask is slipping.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> no idea, bout half way up the road, back garden faces against Helix Road. i'm not sleeping well at the moment so my chilled out, people-friendly mask is slipping.


We've heard the remonstrations against their noise during the small hours... not sure of their exact whereabouts though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 2, 2013)

editor said:


> How's this for a tiny, tiny Brixton flat? It's been really well done out but you'd bang your head on the roof in the morning and if you put so much as a bag down it's going to make the place look untidy.
> 
> And £350 a week?
> 
> ...


 
That's a lot of money pcm for what's basically a room.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> We've heard the remonstrations against their noise during the small hours... not sure of their exact whereabouts though.


 
i'm glad its not just me being a grump about it.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm glad its not just me being a grump about it.


 

Going to email the street tonight. Will see if anyone knows anything


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm betting it's Alice the actress and her housemates.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 2, 2013)

By-election fever grips Tulse Hill with no fewer than eight candidates!
(The election is on Thursday 25th - polls apparently open 7am to 10pm (does that sound right for a council by-election?  They used to be only 8am - 9pm IIRC?)

Election of a Borough Councillor for Tulse Hill Ward - Statement of Persons nominated


----------



## Not a Pleb (Jul 3, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> By-election fever grips Tulse Hill with no fewer than eight candidates!
> (The election is on Thursday 25th - polls apparently open 7am to 10pm (does that sound right for a council by-election? They used to be only 8am - 9pm IIRC?)
> 
> Election of a Borough Councillor for Tulse Hill Ward - Statement of Persons nominated


Does anyone know anything about Valentine Walker (Independent)?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 3, 2013)

Not a Pleb said:


> Does anyone know anything about Valentine Walker (Independent)?


 
Isn't that the candidate's job, to give you sufficient information to persuade you to vote for them?  Last elections round our way we only had the "big three", and one leaflet from the Greens.  None of the others even bothered to let me know what they were standing for.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Absolute chaos at Lambeth Planning committee meeting last night. It was a very full house and the session ran over. The largest group (roughly 200 people) didn't get told till 10pm that their case wasn't going to be heard. It took them 15 minutes to clear the room of very angry objectors.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 3, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Absolute chaos at Lambeth Planning committee meeting last night. It was a very full house and the session ran over. The largest group (roughly 200 people) didn't get told till 10pm that their case wasn't going to be heard. It took them 15 minutes to clear the room of very angry objectors.


 
What application was that?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s57832/13-19 Croxted Road - PAC.pdf

Agenda here:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/g8683/Agenda frontsheet Tuesday 02-Jul-2013 19.00 Planning Applications Committee.pdf?T=0

The 202 Lambeth Road was prioritised over cases already deferred due to a personal reason request and took over an hour and a half so totally messed up the running order. They could have managed it much better.

The Brading Road one which we were objecting against got passed at 10.45pm with a condition attached (that they level the site to the lowest existing level) which I think is going to screw up their plans. Will the council/building control actually make them comply with the condition?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 3, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> By-election fever grips Tulse Hill with no fewer than eight candidates!
> (The election is on Thursday 25th - polls apparently open 7am to 10pm (does that sound right for a council by-election?  They used to be only 8am - 9pm IIRC?)
> 
> Election of a Borough Councillor for Tulse Hill Ward - Statement of Persons nominated



To get my retaliation in first, I just doorstepped the Labour candidate to raise issues close to this street's hearts. 

They are not campaigning until after Ruth Ling's funeral on Tuesday.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow - that's a lot of objections on the Brading application. Surprised to see that objectors names, emails and phone numbers published on Lambeth's planning site.

If they make it a condition the developers would be taking a huge risk by not adhering to it. Levelling of the site is not like changing fenestration or cladding materials. If they ignore the condition and are made to comply it is disastrous. They might take  gamble if they are unlikely to get picked up on it but with such strong local opposition I imagine that they would expect to be held to account.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 3, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s57832/13-19 Croxted Road - PAC.pdf


 
I used to live opposite that Dairy quite a few years ago, it was empty then. be a real shame to see it knocked down


this feels a bit out of kilter with what is around there


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Absolute chaos at Lambeth Planning committee meeting last night. It was a very full house and the session ran over. The largest group (roughly 200 people) didn't get told till 10pm that their case wasn't going to be heard. It took them 15 minutes to clear the room of very angry objectors.


Do you fancy writing a piece for Brixton Buzz about this?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't do anything this week as slammed. They seemed to be a very organised group so they might have a spokesperson.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 3, 2013)

Great news! Brixton JobCentre will be shut all day on 17th July 2013 due to a staff team building exercise. If you are due to sign on that day you will be excused and next signing on date will be two weeks later.

ETA Only know this as i just signed on. Don't take my word for it. Might be different for you. My next date in that overheated, miserable building is 31st July.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

Reports of shooting around Strathleven Rd.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/reports-of-shooting-in-brixton-near-strathleven-rd.312400/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 3, 2013)

from a friend:



> *DOG FOUND IN BRIXTON JUNE 30th
> 
> I found this dog in Brixton Sunday on Rush Common, corner of Brixton Hill and Brixton Water Lane. The dog was thirsty but well fed and otherwise healthy. I'd love to see this dog reunited with her owners!*


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Wow - that's a lot of objections on the Brading application. Surprised to see that objectors names, emails and phone numbers published on Lambeth's planning site.
> 
> If they make it a condition the developers would be taking a huge risk by not adhering to it. Levelling of the site is not like changing fenestration or cladding materials. If they ignore the condition and are made to comply it is disastrous. They might take gamble if they are unlikely to get picked up on it but with such strong local opposition I imagine that they would expect to be held to account.


 

Yep, the architect is well aware of how much local attention there has been on this application over the last two years. If only they had bothered to consult any of the local residents before he drew up the plans. In fact, if he had bothered to visit the site before he drew up the plans he would have had an idea of how the site works. 

He agreed to the condition last night, but given the inaccuracies that have been evident on all of his plans and applications, I'm not convinced he's thought through the implications. Especially as we only asked for the condition during our last objection last night. 

We were the closest result of the night at 4 for and 3 against. Given the scale and size of body of objectors of some of the other developments that were approved I'm amazed. 

I really have been astounded how crap Lambeth Planning are. Impossible to communicate with, never return calls. Give little/no/inaccurate information.


----------



## dotdotdot (Jul 3, 2013)

My experiences with the planning department, over unsympathetic and/ or illegal work on listed buildings, has been appalling. They don't reply to emails, they ignore blatant false information in planning applications, they fail to oversee the works they have authorised and they don't make developers or builders keep to approved applications.

I know of one building, a few years ago, that had an illegal extension built... neighbours objected, so the planning department retrospectively approved the building work. Sorted.
I got some legal advice about this particular situation, the 'advice' was that if there was retrospective permission granted, on illegal work on a listed building, then the department was probably corrupted.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> *I really have been astounded how crap Lambeth Planning are*. Impossible to communicate with, never return calls. Give little/no/inaccurate information.


I am never astounded at how crap they are.  Even basic, low level, domestic planning they can't get right, so they don't stand a prayer on anything more complicated


----------



## TruXta (Jul 3, 2013)

https://twitter.com/2MZDesign/status/352445777265704961/photo/1

Seems like Acre Lane is completely shut down, possible because of a collapsed roof


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

Apparently a 'Coronation Street' regular is often to be seen around Brixton. She was in the Atlantic Road deli when I was there, or so I was told.

I think she was about 30 with long dark hair if that helps (if anyone's interested).


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 3, 2013)

BBC London have been broadcasting from Brixton Village all afternoon.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am never astounded at how crap they are. Even basic, low level, domestic planning they can't get right, so they don't stand a prayer on anything more complicated


 

At the site visit there was still a question over whether there were 4 x 4 storey houses or 3 x 4 storey houses. The notice they had sent out for the visit said the former, but the reality will be the later. They got it wrong again even after it had been the subject of confusion and discussion at the planning meeting.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> BBC London have been broadcasting from Brixton Village all afternoon.


Were they talking about cupcakes?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 3, 2013)

what's wrong with cupcakes now? who doesn't like cupcakes? that's like not liking kittens. 

the world's gone crazy!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 3, 2013)

Back in the day we called them fairy cakes!


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Back in the day we called the fairy cakes!


different recipe- fairy cakes are light and fluffy and really need to be eaten on the day they are made.  Cupcakes are a much denser mixture and last much longer before they go stale, plus can 'carry' heavier flavours and frosting.

Fairy cakes are, IMHO, much nicer, but cupcakes are still cake and as a general rule cake is good


----------



## leanderman (Jul 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am never astounded at how crap they are.  Even basic, low level, domestic planning they can't get right, so they don't stand a prayer on anything more complicated



This is true. And is true of every Lambeth department. 

It's impossible to pin down who is in charge - and get an answer.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> This is true. And is true of every Lambeth department.
> 
> It's impossible to pin down who is in charge - and get an answer.


We've had a series of the dog ate my homework/I was abducted by aliens excuses from the building inspector, and when they eventually sent someone out, he was scared of the ladders up the scaffolding and wanted me to climb up with him to hold the top ones steady.  At 35 weeks pregnant.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel motivated to try to make Lambeth publish an organisational chart with contact details.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I feel motivated to try to make Lambeth publish an organisational chart with contact details.


And they'd probably hire an entire department to maintain the org chart, using the increased cost to justify selling off vast tracts of Lambeth to developers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Apparently a 'Coronation Street' regular is often to be seen around Brixton. She was in the Atlantic Road deli when I was there, or so I was told.
> 
> I think she was about 30 with long dark hair if that helps (if anyone's interested).


 
Michelle Keegan is mid-20s

Samia Ghadie is in her 30s

Georgia May Foote is in her 20s

Brooke Vincent is in her 20s

Can't think of any others with long dark hair


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Michelle Keegan is mid-20s
> 
> Samia Ghadie is in her 30s
> 
> ...



Maybe she was older than she appeared, tv personalities have an image to think of and spend fortunes on Botox and other things?..... Maybe it was a syrup


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Maybe she was older than she appeared, tv personalities have an image to think of and spend fortunes on Botox and other things


 
Samia Ghadie is in her 30s

I suppose it depends on Editor's definition of *long *hair

Kym Marsh is a brunette but not long hair

Tracey Barlow is brunette

What's her name that used to go out with Peter but is now with Gail's son?  Another brunette


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2013)

Dunno I stopped watching it when Stan Ogden stopped being in it.

E2a ..... Time for a tune ......"


----------



## Winot (Jul 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I feel motivated to try to make Lambeth publish an organisational chart with contact details.



"The buck stops with him ---->>"


----------



## Rushy (Jul 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I feel motivated to try to make Lambeth publish an organisational chart with contact details.


 
By the time they published it most of the planning department would have moved on.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Apparently a 'Coronation Street' regular is often to be seen around Brixton. She was in the Atlantic Road deli when I was there, or so I was told.
> 
> I think she was about 30 with long dark hair if that helps (if anyone's interested).


 
That's Tracey Barlow (Kate Ford) Seen her a few times in the underground.  Think she lives in Dulwich


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> That's Tracey Barlow (Kate Ford) Seen her a few times in the underground. Think she lives in Dulwich


Apparently, she's "OK".


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> As long are there is rum.


As long as it's Mount Gay or Cockspur


----------



## madolesance (Jul 3, 2013)

Some good, some bad-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01bc756/Jo_Good_Live_from_Brixton/


----------



## TruXta (Jul 3, 2013)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> As long as it's Mount Gay or Cockspur


No Appleton?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I just have to share this extraordinary email from a resident complaining about our street party on Saturday:
> 
> _As someone who does not in any way support the planned street party and who has little love for cyclists in general I find it deeply distressing that you have a cycle surgery listed as taking place outside my property on Saturday. Can you please re-assure me that this will be moved somewhere else and if possible send out a correction?_
> _It will be difficult enough as it is to put up with the noise and disruption your event will cause without this added nuisance or the assumption that I am somehow involved._
> ...


 
Some cyclists of my acquaintance have noted the cake stand on your flyer. What's the form if strangers on bikes do a few miles and rock up with appetites for endless tea and cake?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 3, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Some good, some bad-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01bc756/Jo_Good_Live_from_Brixton/


The presenter - who says she used to live in Arlingford Road - wonders whether "Brixton Village used to be a warehouse or something?"

 

There's some priceless moments in this report:

"Tabatha and Binky" (of Circus) say they were the first business in Brixton Village....then quickly remember to namecheck the existing long-term businesses.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Some cyclists of my acquaintance have noted the cake stand on your flyer. What's the form if strangers on bikes do a few miles and rock up with appetites for endless tea and cake?



Cakes judged at 3pm. Then cut up for general consumption.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Some good, some bad-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01bc756/Jo_Good_Live_from_Brixton/


 
I heard the word 'edgy' in the first five minutes.

"Brixton Village is a fantastic place to hang out"

Not sure if I can listen to any more.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

God it's awful.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh fuck. I had it on the background and got slowly wound up by the stream of bullshit.

I had to reach for the 'off' button when some well-to-do bloke from Kingston who runs the vintage store in Market Row starting going on about how he moved here a year ago because of the 'buzz,' the 'footfall' and the 'vibrancy.'


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

/pukes
nowt to do with drug ossifer


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 4, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep, the architect is well aware of how much local attention there has been on this application over the last two years. If only they had bothered to consult any of the local residents before he drew up the plans. In fact, if he had bothered to visit the site before he drew up the plans he would have had an idea of how the site works.
> 
> He agreed to the condition last night, but given the inaccuracies that have been evident on all of his plans and applications, I'm not convinced he's thought through the implications. Especially as we only asked for the condition during our last objection last night.
> 
> ...



If you can remember, can you specify which councillors voted for/against? 

There seems to be a pattern emerging where it's mostly the Lib Dems on the committee who vote against, the Labour lot care not a jot for community feeling - business first. 

So if you can remember it would be helpful - as ultimately I'd like to have a thread on urban keeping record of which councillors voted which way on crucial applications - which would enable us to establish any voting patterns and scrutinise them more closely.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 4, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Some good, some bad-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01bc756/Jo_Good_Live_from_Brixton/


 
Oh my Lord. Please tell me you are not a regular listener of this nonsense!


----------



## madolesance (Jul 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Oh my Lord. Please tell me you are not a regular listener of this nonsense!


 
Absolutely not a regular listener. Found the presenter had done so little research regarding Brixton, she claimed to have been brought up here. But it was quite telling how she had time to find out how much her old flat is worth now.

Only part really worth listening to was Stuart the Watchman who bigs up all the markets in Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 4, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Absolutely not a regular listener. Found the presenter had done so little research regarding Brixton, she claimed to have been brought up here. But it was quite telling how she had time to find out how much her old flat is worth now.
> 
> Only part really worth listening to was Stuart the Watchman who bigs up all the markets in Brixton.


 
Yes - I was struck by the lack of research but also her inability to listen and repeat the same mistakes over and over - even after being corrected. It was quite literally inane.

A one bed flat in Arlington for 500,000 sounds like nonsense. Certainly none advertised.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep, the architect is well aware of how much local attention there has been on this application over the last two years. If only they had bothered to consult any of the local residents before he drew up the plans. In fact, if he had bothered to visit the site before he drew up the plans he would have had an idea of how the site works.


11/01894/FUL | Demolition of existing garages adjacent to Somers Road and redevelopment of the site involving the erection of four 3 storey houses and two 2 storey houses?

Looks like a lot of complaints about removal of car parking. Well, I know it's hard, but living in Zone 2 London does not confer a god-given right to park a car on the street. We need all the new housing we can get in London and this seems to be a reasonable scheme to me.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone else receive a handwritten, photocopied flyer through the door for Stig Thundercock


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 4, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Some good, some bad-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01bc756/Jo_Good_Live_from_Brixton/


 

Just catching up on it. Jo Good is so bad. It's car crash radio.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Anyone else receive a handwritten, photocopied flyer through the door for Stig Thundercock


 
No


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> 11/01894/FUL | Demolition of existing garages adjacent to Somers Road and redevelopment of the site involving the erection of four 3 storey houses and two 2 storey houses?
> 
> Looks like a lot of complaints about removal of car parking. Well, I know it's hard, but living in Zone 2 London does not confer a god-given right to park a car on the street. We need all the new housing we can get in London and this seems to be a reasonable scheme to me.


 

We don't have a car, its a big issue in the area though as its one of the last non CPZ zones off the hill and lots of commuters park and go down to the tube or particularly the council offices. 

I think the scheme could have been a lot worse, and in the original proposal it was. Our major objection from the start was the architect trying to take back part of our gardens that were an old road that had been legally closed. As I said, if he had done any consultation it would have been a lot easier for him to get his scheme through.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 4, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The presenter - who says she used to live in Arlingford Road - wonders whether "Brixton Village used to be a warehouse or something?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what they mean, of course, is that they were the first Real People, as opposed to the gaunt shades that previously inhabited Brixton before the yuppied deigned to move here.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 4, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm betting it's Alice the actress and her housemates.


 
there's a lot of showtunes, especially Rocky Horror show.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 4, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> If you can remember, can you specify which councillors voted for/against?
> 
> There seems to be a pattern emerging where it's mostly the Lib Dems on the committee who vote against, the Labour lot care not a jot for community feeling - business first.
> 
> So if you can remember it would be helpful - as ultimately I'd like to have a thread on urban keeping record of which councillors voted which way on crucial applications - which would enable us to establish any voting patterns and scrutinise them more closely.


 

Steve Bradley - against 
John Whelan - I think against but the photo doesn't look exactly the same.. 
Brian Palmer - against. He certainly knows how to wind the chair up..
Dianne Morris - for 
Jennifer Brathwaite - for 
Jane Edbrooke - for 

I'm missing one... It was very late and a very long evening


----------



## Winot (Jul 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> there's a lot of showtunes, especially Rocky Horror show.


 
There's no fucking excuse for that.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just catching up on it. Jo Good is so bad. It's car crash radio.


BBC London? It used to be a good station but has been gradually trashed over the past 10 years. Robert Elms is the only one worth listening to, and even he's become increasingly annoying. Most of their output is absolutely dreadful now. The last straw for me was when they got rid of Danny Baker and I've not tuned in since. I can feel my blood pressure going up now just thinking what they've done to that radio station.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

have you tried LBC?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> BBC London? It used to be a good station but has been gradually trashed over the past 10 years. Robert Elms is the only one worth listening to, and even he's become increasingly annoying. Most of their output is absolutely dreadful now. The last straw for me was when they got rid of Danny Baker and I've not tuned in since. I can feel my blood pressure going up now just thinking what they've done to that radio station.


 

Yep, BBC London. I think that's the first time i have listened to that station. It was dire. Tend to stick to Radio 4.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

That radio programme was quite the worst thing I've heard about Brixton for a very long time.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p011nd8m/contact


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6738395154.534904.349561485153&type=1&theater


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

indeed. and i'm sure many of you can't wait for the next worse thing to come along about Brixton.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> indeed. and i'm sure many of you can't wait for the next worse thing to come along about Brixton.


volunteering?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh fuck. I had it on the background and got slowly wound up by the stream of bullshit.
> 
> I had to reach for the 'off' button when some well-to-do bloke from Kingston who runs the vintage store in Market Row starting going on about how he moved here a year ago because of the 'buzz,' the 'footfall' and the 'vibrancy.'


Nice blokes. Assets to Brixton.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 4, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> volunteering?


 
you couldn't afford me.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Nice blokes. Assets to Brixton.


 
Adding to the vibrancy.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Adding to the vibrancy.


 

adding to the diversity, certainly. although probably less and less so as the market changes


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> adding to the diversity, certainly. although probably less and less so as the market changes


 
If ever I need this look, I certainly know where to go.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> If ever I need this look, I certainly know where to go.


 
Your local fly-tipping site?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Your local fly-tipping site?


 
The 'edgy' backdrop to the photo on the left almost looks like it could have been taken at the old Texaco garage near me, now a "car wash" business.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> If ever I need this look, I certainly know where to go.
> 
> View attachment 35246


 

Never understood the appeal of old stuff: vintage, collectibles etc. I like new stuff.

And old stuff's so expensive.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 4, 2013)

We can't go on buying disposable clothes from the far East. It's not sustainable. I get all mine second hand from ebay or Traid. I don't see the point of buying new clothes these days.*  It makes as much sense as bottled water.

*Except undercrackers.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> If ever I need this look, I certainly know where to go.
> 
> View attachment 35246


 
ooooooooooooh
mugger's bridge


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> We can't go on buying disposable clothes from the far East. It's not sustainable. I get all mine second hand from ebay or Traid. I don't see the point of buying new clothes these days.* It makes as much sense as bottled water.
> 
> *Except undercrackers.


 

Good point.

I usually only get new stuff when my once-new stuff wears out or breaks downs.


----------



## ash (Jul 4, 2013)

editor said:


> If ever I need this look, I certainly know where to go.
> 
> View attachment 35246



Looks like the railway bridge from Ferndale rd to Landor rd.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Good point.
> 
> I usually only get new stuff when my once-new stuff wears out or breaks downs.


I should add the caveat that getting top quality clothes at bargain prices on ebay requires lots of time and a little cunning. It's very satisfying. Kind of like skipping and freecycling  - shirkers can indulge in these things while the strivers only get the chance to go to real shops.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 4, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Steve Bradley - against
> John Whelan - I think against but the photo doesn't look exactly the same..
> Brian Palmer - against. He certainly knows how to wind the chair up..
> Dianne Morris - for
> ...



Good stuff - thanks.

Seems to pretty much mirror the voting on the Barratt Homes social housing u-turn


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2013)

Say hello to Brixton Fashion Wire.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Say hello to Brixton Fashion Wire.
> 
> View attachment 35324



Oh dear!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Say hello to Brixton Fashion Wire.<snip>


 
Even more wrong than Wrong-wrong McWrong aka "The Slightly Deluded".


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Say hello to Brixton Fashion Wire.
> 
> View attachment 35324


 
Strong look.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 5, 2013)

I like it - it would cheer me up if I passed him in the street.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 5, 2013)

i take my deerstalker off to anyone who looks like they've put some effort into how they look before stepping out the door of a morning. full marks to that man.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Say hello to Brixton Fashion Wire.
> 
> View attachment 35324


Ffs! Now you all know what I look like.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 5, 2013)

Clearly an Angus Young fan.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Clearly an Angus Young fan.


Not with those shoes he ain't.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 5, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> We can't go on buying disposable clothes from the far East. It's not sustainable. I get all mine second hand from ebay or Traid. I don't see the point of buying new clothes these days.*


These second hand clothes - where did the previous owners buy them from?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not with those shoes he ain't.


 
Work in progress.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2013)

Tique Booty, the Village, aviators and open shirt styling in trendy fashion magazine, Grazia.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yes - I was struck by the lack of research but also her inability to listen and repeat the same mistakes over and over - even after being corrected. It was quite literally inane.
> 
> A one bed flat in Arlington for 500,000 sounds like nonsense. Certainly none advertised.


 

Jo Good is always that bad. She seems to think it's endearing her complete lack of knowledge about anything. BBC London got rid of the Danny Baker show to have her nonsense on every afternoon


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 5, 2013)

okay.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 35338
> 
> Tique Booty, the Village, aviators and open shirt styling in trendy fashion magazine, Grazia.


"Asun Mencos" ?? 

That's not a name, it's an anagram...


----------



## Winot (Jul 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Clearly an Angus Young fan.


 
I was thinking Benny Hill.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone know if the paddling pool in Brock Park is working yet?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 5, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> These second hand clothes - where did the previous owners buy them from?


I think you might be missing the point of recycling. It's still worthwhile even if the goods came from the far East. As it happens most of my ebay purchases are made in Europe.  For example, shirts from Paul Smith, Vivienne Westwood or Versace are rarely made in the sweatshops where the Primark stuff comes from. They're silly money new, but nearly new on ebay they might go for £5 or £10, especially when the seller is an amateur who's written the listing on a phone with a crap description and photo.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know if the paddling pool in Brock Park is working yet?


 

we went yesterday and it wasn't..   climbed over... again...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 35338
> 
> Tique Booty, the Village, aviators and open shirt styling in trendy fashion magazine, Grazia.


 
wtf's "ultra simple outerwear"?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Say hello to Brixton Fashion Wire.
> 
> View attachment 35324


 

he's got lovely legs... very shapely.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we went yesterday and it wasn't..  climbed over... again...


 

There's no real point without the water though, especially as it's so hot down there. I think I will just go to Tooting tomorrow instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2013)

nagapie said:


> There's no real point without the water though, especially as it's so hot down there. I think I will just go to Tooting tomorrow instead.


 

we prefer it with the water obviously, but we like the sandpit too, so it doesn't stop us going tbh.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we prefer it with the water obviously, but we like the sandpit too, so it doesn't stop us going tbh.


 

I was there last week without the water and eventually I just went home and dragged out the paddling pool and the hose pipe. Adam has never been that into sandpits to spend hours and it's easier in the garden as I can sit in one spot instead of having to follow him around. Mr nags wasn't keen on him paddling in the nasty water either.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2013)

we had a lovely time in the sandpit on the south bank today.  We seem to basically be permanently covered in sand... 

I don't follow them around tbh.. that's the beauty of Brockwell Park.. nicely contained - even better if it's quiet because, choose the right spot and, you can see them all the time anyway.  Different when it's really crowded obviously.  We actually had a really nice, peaceful time there yesterday - could let the baby crawl off by herself too.  But I do wish they'd fix the water....


----------



## nagapie (Jul 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't follow them around tbh.. that's the beauty of Brockwell Park.. nicely contained - even better if it's quiet because, choose the right spot and, you can see them all the time anyway. Different when it's really crowded obviously. We actually had a really nice, peaceful time there yesterday - could let the baby crawl off by herself too. But I do wish they'd fix the water....


 
I generally only get there at the weekends when it's really crowded. Also my child is not very independent that way like yours sadly, he will insist I follow him around. When the water's working it's fine as he loves that and tends to stick in one place and I can either sit nearby or perch on the boardwalk. Come back water and Lambeth, get it together!


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2013)

A few snaps from last night. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/a-thursday-night-in-brixton-four-photos-from-around-town/


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 5, 2013)

Summer's arrived

Police allegedly pulled over S&S'd some bloke for a spliff on atlantic / railton roads. Had him on the ground, people inevitably complain at undue heavy handiness, and lo 6 police cars and vans turn up, one of which almost knocked over 7 pedestrians and cyclists at the CHL/Atlantic Road junction driving on the wrong side of the road with no flashy lights/sirens.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Summer's arrived
> 
> Police allegedly pulled over S&S'd some bloke for a spliff on atlantic / railton roads. Had him on the ground, people inevitably complain at undue heavy handiness, and lo 6 police cars and vans turn up, one of which almost knocked over 7 pedestrians and cyclists at the CHL/Atlantic Road junction driving on the wrong side of the road with no flashy lights/sirens.


 

If this was around 18:45 hrs approx, i rode past and it was bedlam. Stopped to see what was going on and then bizarrely police got in their vehicles and drove off. Large crowd, a few raised voices and some laughter.


----------



## tallulahj (Jul 6, 2013)

Monthly folk round the bar session at the grosv was winding down and now this brilliant Norwegian klemzer band have randomly turned up! Ace. Fucking ace.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 6, 2013)

editor said:


> A few snaps from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's a cracking photo. Brixton Market at night time has a beauty about it.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I was there last week without the water and eventually I just went home and dragged out the paddling pool and the hose pipe. Adam has never been that into sandpits to spend hours and it's easier in the garden as I can sit in one spot instead of having to follow him around. Mr nags wasn't keen on him paddling in the nasty water either.


I understand from breeders in my vicinity that there is water in the Ruskin Park thing.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I understand from breeders in my vicinity that there is water in the Ruskin Park thing.


 

I am a lazy breeder, Brock Park is across the road from me. Also there is something incredibly horrible about moving around London when it's anything above 23 degrees.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2013)

Myatts Fields Park has a good one


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Myatts Fields Park has a good one


 

See above Also I work right next to Myatt's Fields so it would probably end up being a bit too much like being at work.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually Norwood Park has a great one too and also Sydenham Wells - although the latter really is a pain to get to from these here parts.  Norwood Park is on the 432 though.  But yeah - I wouldn't want to be going anywhere today, especially if I were nagapie.  We're breaking out the paddling pool today - because I'm shit at dimensions etc, it's a little too big - so splashy fun to be had!  Hurrah!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Actually Norwood Park has a great one too and also Sydenham Wells - although the latter really is a pain to get to from these here parts. Norwood Park is on the 432 though. But yeah - I wouldn't want to be going anywhere today, especially if I were nagapie. We're breaking out the paddling pool today - because I'm shit at dimensions etc, it's a little too big - so splashy fun to be had! Hurrah!


 

I thought you'd be away today, camper's paradise.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I thought you'd be away today, camper's paradise.


 

we have friends visiting from the USA and Japan so pretty full on w/end of doing lots of exciting things.  Unfortunately tomorrow's is proper sightseeing in central London in the heat... (with the Japanese friends, one of whom is an elderly lady - so it's going to be challenging between them and the kids!).    We did camping last weekend though - lovely!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> (with the Japanese friends, one of whom is an elderly lady - so it's going to be challenging between them and the kids!).  We did camping last weekend though - lovely!


 
oh dear.  Does she drink?  You may have to pop into a few pubs to cool down


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we have friends visiting from the USA and Japan so pretty full on w/end of doing lots of exciting things. Unfortunately tomorrow's is proper sightseeing in central London in the heat... (with the Japanese friends, one of whom is an elderly lady - so it's going to be challenging between them and the kids!).  We did camping last weekend though - lovely!


 

Tomorrow is going to be roasting. Can you dissuade them from sightseeing? Best start at the crack of dawn and end by lunchtime.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I think you might be missing the point of recycling. It's still worthwhile even if the goods came from the far East. As it happens most of my ebay purchases are made in Europe. For example, shirts from Paul Smith, Vivienne Westwood or Versace are rarely made in the sweatshops where the Primark stuff comes from. They're silly money new, but nearly new on ebay they might go for £5 or £10, especially when the seller is an amateur who's written the listing on a phone with a crap description and photo.


I'm all in favour of recycling, I was just curious about your statement: "I don't see the point of buying new clothes these days".

That's a provocative statement, suggesting that those who do buy new clothes are doing something that's pointless. If no one buys new clothes, the second market would rapidly fall apart (literally).

What's wrong with buying _some_ new clothes, and some second hand / recycled clothes?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Tomorrow is going to be roasting. Can you dissuade them from sightseeing? Best start at the crack of dawn and end by lunchtime.


 

no.. they're doing that typical thing of starting at Heathrow tomorrow morning and ending there tomorrow night - it's tomorrow or nothing - and it's a trip of a lifetime for them.  We have booked to have lunch with them indoors at midday (on Piccadilly!) and then we'll go to Buckingham Palace through the parks - and then hopefully cry off.  I had thought open top bus but I'm not sure, with the kids, we'll be able to take it.  Slightly dreading it tbh... Piccadilly in that kind of heat!..   The other thing they want to do is see London Bridge (by which they actually mean Tower Bridge - they just don't know it).  It's too late really to rearrange anything now so will just have to roll with it and pack a lot of suncream and patience.


----------



## mxh (Jul 6, 2013)

Trussel Trust Foodbank outside Tesco Acre Lane today. Tesco offering to add 30% to total given if listed items bought from store.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> no.. they're doing that typical thing of starting at Heathrow tomorrow morning and ending there tomorrow night - it's tomorrow or nothing - and it's a trip of a lifetime for them. We have booked to have lunch with them indoors at midday (on Piccadilly!) and then we'll go to Buckingham Palace through the parks - and then hopefully cry off. I had thought open top bus but I'm not sure, with the kids, we'll be able to take it. Slightly dreading it tbh... Piccadilly in that kind of heat!..  The other thing they want to do is see London Bridge (by which they actually mean Tower Bridge - they just don't know it). It's too late really to rearrange anything now so will just have to roll with it and pack a lot of suncream and patience.


 

Leave the kids at home with gaiinboy? Might be less horrendous in the long run.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> no.. they're doing that typical thing of starting at Heathrow tomorrow morning and ending there tomorrow night - it's tomorrow or nothing - and it's a trip of a lifetime for them. We have booked to have lunch with them indoors at midday (on Piccadilly!) and then we'll go to Buckingham Palace through the parks - and then hopefully cry off. I had thought open top bus but I'm not sure, with the kids, we'll be able to take it. Slightly dreading it tbh... Piccadilly in that kind of heat!..  The other thing they want to do is see London Bridge (by which they actually mean Tower Bridge - they just don't know it). It's too late really to rearrange anything now so will just have to roll with it and pack a lot of suncream and patience.


 
Open top bus will be hot, although not as hot as a bus with windows.  Would be a nightmare in the rush hour, but as tomorrow's a Sunday, bus may move quicker and you might get a breeze.  Reckon it'll still be a nightmare every time you stop at traffic lights though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

A duck tour might be cooler


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2013)

Trip on the river is always a good plan for hot days. Easy way to see Tower Bridge too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Trip on the river is always a good plan for hot days. Easy way to see Tower Bridge too.


 
That's why I suggested a duck tour. Get to see the sights, plus go on the River

They're often fully booked though, so if gaijin's interested, I'd get on to them sharpish



> Experience the many faces of London – the grand architecture, royalty, parliament, and pageantry – from an amphibious WWII Duck truck.
> 
> Start the sightseeing tour next to the London Eye. From here, it's time to hop on board the mighty Duck, the kooky vehicle that’s a splash of fun among the capital’s black cabs and traditional red double-deckers.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's why I suggested a duck tour. Get to see the sights, plus go on the River
> 
> They're often fully booked though, so if gaijin's interested, I'd get on to them sharpish


They can unexpectedly exciting too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

She'll have a great story to take back to Japan if that happens


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

If you can't get on a Duck Tour, you could get a hop on/hop off open top bus tour plus similar for the river cruises


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2013)

no way I'm doing a duck tour.  A river tour is a possibility, but I'm hoping that they will have started off at silly o'clock so we can get away with lunch, park, Buck Palace...


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> no.. they're doing that typical thing of starting at Heathrow tomorrow morning and ending there tomorrow night - it's tomorrow or nothing - and it's a trip of a lifetime for them. We have booked to have lunch with them indoors at midday (on Piccadilly!) and then we'll go to Buckingham Palace through the parks - and then hopefully cry off. I had thought open top bus but I'm not sure, with the kids, we'll be able to take it. Slightly dreading it tbh... Piccadilly in that kind of heat!..  The other thing they want to do is see London Bridge (by which they actually mean Tower Bridge - they just don't know it). It's too late really to rearrange anything now so will just have to roll with it and pack a lot of suncream and patience.


 

Fast trip on the Clipper boat is good way to see lots without getting bored or too hot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> no way I'm doing a duck tour. A river tour is a possibility, but I'm hoping that they will have started off at silly o'clock so we can get away with lunch, park, Buck Palace...


 
ah well, was only a suggestion


----------



## Manter (Jul 6, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Fast trip on the Clipper boat is good way to see lots without getting bored or too hot.


this!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd say London Eye so she could get an aerial view of London but as it's such a rip-off, I won't.  There's cheaper places to do the same


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2013)

The cable car is a great trip.








http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-trip-...om-north-greenwich-to-the-royal-docks-london/


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 6, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> I'm all in favour of recycling, I was just curious about your statement: "I don't see the point of buying new clothes these days".
> 
> That's a provocative statement, suggesting that those who do buy new clothes are doing something that's pointless. If no one buys new clothes, the second market would rapidly fall apart (literally).
> 
> What's wrong with buying _some_ new clothes, and some second hand / recycled clothes?


OK, I'll rephrase: no point in _me_ buying new clothes when there are so many people buying nice new stuff, wearing it once and putting it on ebay at 90% off. I don't envisage that cycle stopping just because I say their activity is pointless. Maybe it does have a point - which is to supply me with bargains.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> have you tried LBC?


James Obrien,he is the best radio presenter I have ever heard, 10am start but avoid Nick Fararri 7-10 right wing bigott


----------



## mxh (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> James Obrien,he is the best radio presenter I have ever heard, 10am start but avoid Nick Fararri 7-10 right wing bigott


 
Most are very right wing and particularly loathsome Nick Ferarri, Ian Collins James Max.

But on the positive side Anthony Davis, Steve Allen are worth a listen.

I once heard Christo Foufas late night show who says he resides in Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2013)

mxh said:


> Trussel Trust Foodbank outside Tesco Acre Lane today. Tesco offering to add 30% to total given if listed items bought from store.


 

Apart from everything about the existence of food banks and them pitching up outside Tescos and a million other things that set my teeth on edge they should fucking match them 100%.  Fucks me off that they are benefiting from the existence of food banks by people buying a bit extra.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 7, 2013)

that would be the same tesco that uses the exploitive workfare scheme? they're the very reason people need foodbanks in the first fucking place. cunts.


----------



## B-Town (Jul 7, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that would be the same tesco that uses the exploitive workfare scheme? they're the very reason people need foodbanks in the first fucking place. cunts.


 
Tesco were forced to take part in the scheme, as a large UK employer you had to offer unpaid work experience. I am not saying Tesco didn't benefit from it, or enjoy the free labour, but by law they had to take a % of their work force as unpaid employment. Offering to match 30% of food bank essentially ensures they do not make any money from what people contribute; helping local communities is one of their core values - it is easy to target big corporations, but if you look into Tesco, they are measured internally on using their size for good.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Tesco were forced to take part in the scheme, as a large UK employer you had to offer unpaid work experience. I am not saying Tesco didn't benefit from it, or enjoy the free labour, but by law they had to take a % of their work force as unpaid employment.


 
But several large firms have withdrawn from taking part in "workfare" schemes due to the bad publicity they got. So cannot see how Government can force large companies to take part in the schemes.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Tesco were forced to take part in the scheme, as a large UK employer you had to offer unpaid work experience. I am not saying Tesco didn't benefit from it, or enjoy the free labour, but by law they had to take a % of their work force as unpaid employment. Offering to match 30% of food bank essentially ensures they do not make any money from what people contribute; helping local communities is one of their core values - it is easy to target big corporations, but if you look into Tesco, they are measured internally on using their size for good.


 

you got any links for your first claim? It's the first I've heard of workfare being compulsory for employers.  Also there were (are?) about 5 types of work for free you scrounger schemes. I'd also like to see your maths on your matching 30% of donations claim. 

Tesco buys (let's say) sweetcorn at 10p per tin. 
Customer buys 3 tin of sweetcorn for foodbank for £1.50 total. 
Tesco donates 1 tin of sweetcorn at 10p cost to Tesco. 
That's still a profit to Tesco that they would not have had if it was not for the foodbank purchases.


----------



## B-Town (Jul 7, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> you got any links for your first claim? It's the first I've heard of workfare being compulsory for employers. Also there were (are?) about 5 types of work for free you scrounger schemes. I'd also like to see your maths on your matching 30% of donations claim.
> 
> Tesco buys (let's say) sweetcorn at 10p per tin.
> Customer buys 3 tin of sweetcorn for foodbank for £1.50 total.
> ...


 
It would not be right for me to talk about a specific retailers margin on products, but within FMCG a retailer commonly works on roughly 30% margin - particularly packaged goods that do not expire. The idea they buy for 10p and sell at 50p seriously underplays the role of the manufacturer, the cost they have paid to the farmer, and the sales tactic into Tesco.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

Some photos from the Leander Road street party leanderman
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/leander-road-street-party-basks-in-the-brixton-sun-photo-report/


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 7, 2013)

Friday night I discovered bottles of prosecco are £7.95 in The Albert. Yesterday was pretty hungover.


----------



## mxh (Jul 7, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Apart from everything about the existence of food banks and them pitching up outside Tescos and a million other things that set my teeth on edge they should fucking match them 100%. Fucks me off that they are benefiting from the existence of food banks by people buying a bit extra.


 
I am not over the moon about it either, which is why I bought the food I gave them from Lidl.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2013)

B-Town said:


> It would not be right for me to talk about a specific retailers margin on products, but within FMCG a retailer commonly works on roughly 30% margin - particularly packaged goods that do not expire. The idea they buy for 10p and sell at 50p seriously underplays the role of the manufacturer, the cost they have paid to the farmer, and the sales tactic into Tesco.


 

I wasn't suggesting actual prices as I have no idea how much they cost to the customer let alone Tesco and I realise that it's not as straight a sum. Whatever tactics Tesco have for pulling customers in they presumably pay suppliers a price for goods then sell them at x price, usually above the price they paid.  You'll have to explain yourself better if you want me to be convinced of Tesco's largesse to the local community.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 7, 2013)

B-Town said:


> It would not be right for me to talk about a specific retailers margin on products, but within FMCG a retailer commonly works on roughly 30% margin - particularly packaged goods that do not expire. The idea they buy for 10p and sell at 50p seriously underplays the role of the manufacturer, the cost they have paid to the farmer, and the sales tactic into Tesco.


 
I can't think of any high street / large retailers that would ever work to a 30% margin, there's no chance Tesco do. Probably more like 60-70% for Tesco, and that's probably base terms, disregarding the bulk deals, which will be extraordinary.


----------



## Not a Pleb (Jul 7, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I can't think of any high street / large retailers that would ever work to a 30% margin, there's no chance Tesco do. Probably more like 60-70% for Tesco, and that's probably base terms, disregarding the bulk deals, which will be extraordinary.


 Tesco's Gross margin, as of July 5th is 6.31%.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice to  see so many eviction articles on Brixton Buzz being so popular on Brixton Buzz right now. People need to know what's going on with our (*cough) "co-operative" council.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 7, 2013)

This was my fave bit from our party. 

The band, The Missing Links, were excellent. 



Gatecrasher


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 7, 2013)

Not a Pleb said:


> Tesco's Gross margin, as of July 5th is 6.31%.


I'm not sure what they mean by that - margin of sales over which costs in particular? purchases, staff, rent?
But as a whole they are price competitive, they earn and gain market share by offering the lowest prices on high-volume goods. So they end up screwing their suppliers who pay things like listing fees, storage in Tesco's warehouses, and get paid at ninety days. 
In any case, typical retail margins on food are in the 20-30% range (as a % of sales, not as a markup). Much lower on fags and petrol; much higher on fresh food but that has much bigger infrastructure costs and wastage due to short shelf life.  Tesco can squeeze lots of the additional costs because of its size.  Prices and margins higher in the Metro stores than the hypermarkets. 
So they can often undercut local stores and do so with a vengeance to get established in an area, as well as bullying the local authority on planning, and snapping up all the old pubs. 
The promise of jobs is hollow. They are big local employers, but hardly create fulfilling jobs. Even as a store manager you just end up a pitiful cog in a corporate machine. 
They suck the life out of communities and someone in their CSR department has done a deal with the Trussel Trust over foodbanks. 
Like everything else they do, it stinks.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

You know those new signs they've put up around town - you know, the ones that don't bother listing a lot of the older/less groovy pubs around Brixton - well, they've just declared the corner of Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands Rd as being in Loughborough Junction. 

Do you think they may have meant Loughborough Park?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2013)

editor said:


> You know those new signs they've put up around town - you know, the ones that don't bother listing a lot of the older/less groovy pubs around Brixton - well, they've just declared the corner of Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands Rd as being in Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Do you think they may have meant Loughborough Park?


 

On what grounds do you decree it not to be in Loughborough Junction and why does the suggestion that it is offend you so?


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> On what grounds do you decree it not to be in Loughborough Junction and why does the suggestion that it is offend you so?


1. I've _never_ known it be described as Loughborough Junction in all the time I've lived here - either officially or unofficially - and older maps put it as being in Brixton, Loughborough Park or East Brixton. The nearby station (now closed) has never been called Loughborough Junction, but that station can be found over a third of a mile away.
2. Where did I say I was "offended"?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I'm not sure what they mean by that - margin of sales over which costs in particular? purchases, staff, rent?
> But as a whole they are price competitive, they earn and gain market share by offering the lowest prices on high-volume goods. So they end up screwing their suppliers who pay things like listing fees, storage in Tesco's warehouses, and get paid at ninety days.


 
Maybe he got the figure from a table like this: http://www.tescoplc.com/index.asp?pageid=30 
I often hear snippets from "Farming Today" on R4 at 5.30am approx. and they regularly complain the price paid by Tescos for a 4 pinter of milk is only 50p, whereas it costs 75p to produce and Tescos sell it for £1.49 etc.
Going by that it looks like Tescos mark-up is 100% or more.
Margin of sales over costs (i.e. profit) is not the same thing of course.
Nevertheless if the mark-up to get a 3%-ish overall profit margin is 100% that suggests that Tescos are not as efficient they are cracked up to be - and they are certainly prepared to screw their suppliers as well as their customers!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2013)

editor said:


> 1. I've _never_ known it be described as Loughborough Junction in all the time I've lived here - either officially or unofficially - and older maps put it as being in Brixton, Loughborough Park or East Brixton. The nearby station (now closed) has never been called Loughborough Junction, but that station can be found over a third of a mile away.
> 2. Where did I say I was "offended"?


 
The corner you refer to is pretty much exactly halfway between Loughborough Junction and Brixton stations, and closer to LJ station than to Brixton tube. Someone living near there could equally justifiably consider themselves as living in the Brixton or LJ localities. 

As LJ has suffered many years of being talked down by certain people in Brixton, I am all for some aggressive re-assertion of our domain and therefore commend the sign-writers concerned.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> The corner you refer to is pretty much exactly halfway between Loughborough Junction and Brixton stations, and closer to LJ station than to Brixton tube. Someone living near there could equally justifiably consider themselves as living in the Brixton or LJ localities..


In the absence of anything remotely substantial to back up your daft claims, I'll just ignore them, thanks.

Oh, and we're closer to Brixton station than we are to LJ station, anyway.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 8, 2013)

Just went past Lambeth Hospital, Landor Road. Ambulance and one police car talking to an old man, lots of fresh sawdust? at entrance to hospital and across road. Emergency service gone when i rode back 15 mins later. Clapham High Street was very busy with late night drinkers weaving their way home.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 8, 2013)

The Morleys just down from the police station was taped off this morning; there was plenty of broken glass on the pavement, but couldn't see anything else.


----------



## Davo84 (Jul 8, 2013)

I can confirm, I did not have time to ask the police lady that was there..anybody knows what happened?


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not a Pleb said:


> Tesco's Gross margin, as of July 5th is 6.31%.


That's a different thing - total profit after costs.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Car Vs Rubbish bin on corner of Brixton Hill / Hayter Road this morning.

The bin won. Car is ontop of it. quite a nasty smash / write off.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 8, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Tesco were forced to take part in the scheme, as a large UK employer you had to offer unpaid work experience...


Complete rubbish! Where does a claim like that come from? 

Tesco are well happy with the scheme cos it gives them free staff. More here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...an-just-get-another-unemployed-person.288525/


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2013)

Seen this on Twitter; @brixtonbuzz anyone know what happened in morleys chicken shop in brixton? Forensics and police tape everywhere!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 8, 2013)

Cash van robbery at Sainsbury Brixton Hill at 1.15pm. Looked opportunist. One arrested


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone used Zipcar / Streetcar or any of those similar car club things around Brixton?

I don't need/can't afford a car, but occasional use would be useful. Have been thinking of signing up, but not sure whether the availability of vehicles would be any good. Presumably they all get booked out on weekends?

Crispy


----------



## colacubes (Jul 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anyone used Zipcar / Streetcar or any of those similar car club things around Brixton?
> 
> I don't need/can't afford a car, but occasional use would be useful. Have been thinking of signing up, but not sure whether the availability of vehicles would be any good. Presumably they all get booked out on weekends?
> 
> Crispy


 

I'm a member and have been for several years. Availability is usually pretty good and there's plenty of cars round here (there's at least 10 I can walk to within 5 minutes of my place in the centre). If you leave it to the last minute at the weekends you may have to trek a bit further to get one. You need to book well in advance for Christmas/Easter. But overall v good and handy for the odd trip out of town/to ikea etc 

ETA - Zipcar and Streetcar are now one and the same as Zipcar bought Streetcar last year.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 8, 2013)

they're ok - i've used the van option (i have a car... cool story bro). s'long as you book them well enough in advance you needn't worry about it being unavailable. be wary of underestimating the length of time you'll be needing it, it costs considerably more to return it late than it does to use it for less time than you predicted.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 8, 2013)

colacubes said:


> ETA - Zipcar and Streetcar are now one and the same as Zipcar bought Streetcar last year.


 
annoyingly they didn't port over the streetvan user base to Zipcar. OG users were then expected to endure the misery of re-registering and were asked pay an 'admin fee' for the pleasure of doing so. fuck that, and fuck them.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 8, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> annoyingly they didn't port over the streetvan user base to Zipcar. OG users were then expected to endure the misery of re-registering and were asked pay an 'admin fee' for the pleasure of doing so. fuck that, and fuck them.


 

Really, that's shit   I was a Streetcar member but they just transferred my membership straight over.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 8, 2013)

they may (or may not have) had a time limit on porting your account across during which time it was gratis - either way, a pretty shoddy user experience


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, on a weekend I might have to cycle 5 minutes to get a free car, but it's no big deal. I use it quite a bit for carting heavy stuff around. I'm also grandfathered in on a zero membership fee deal because they still hold my £200 deposit from when I joined Streetcar 7 years ago


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Really, that's shit  I was a Streetcar member but they just transferred my membership straight over.


 
Same here.

I find availability to be pretty good - I am in a bit of a car location black hole (Loughborough Junction) but there are several locations within 15 mins walk from me, and it's rare that I can't find anything available at one of them. In many cases I have reserved a car/van just half an hour before using it, without any problems. I mainly use them during the week, though, so don't know about weekends.

I find it slightly concerning that now zipcar and streetcar have merged, they've pretty much got a monopoly on car sharing. So far I haven't noticed any big price increases or anything though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Seen this on Twitter; @brixtonbuzz anyone know what happened in morleys chicken shop in brixton? Forensics and police tape everywhere!



Just been past and there is still forensic people in there so must have been serious 

Also three ambulances outside Mothercare. The Mothercare shop has its shutters down  busy times for the emergency services.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Same here.
> I find it slightly concerning that now zipcar and streetcar have merged, they've pretty much got a monopoly on car sharing. So far I haven't noticed any big price increases or anything though.


 I find it slightly disconcerting that Zipcar are owned by Avis car rentals, in fact I don't think any of them are strictly clubs, but actually private business operating under pretence of being clubs.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 8, 2013)

Can I get the check and send service for my passport renewal at the post office on Elm Park? Or do I have to go to Brixton

I have to do check and send as I'm running out of time and it's quicker.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd imagine you could do at Elm Park.

The last time I renewed my passport was at the Post Office on Streatham High Road (same side as the station, before you get to Leigham Court Road) and that must be as small as the Elm Park PO.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 8, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Can I get the check and send service for my passport renewal at the post office on Elm Park? Or do I have to go to Brixton
> 
> I have to do check and send as I'm running out of time and it's quicker.



There's an online branch finder that will tell you... http://www.postoffice.co.uk/branch-finder
Use the drop down menu to select "passport check and send "


----------



## nagapie (Jul 8, 2013)

Sadly I went before cuppa tee posted and no, they do not. The thought of going to the Brixton post office in this heat was too much. So I just sent it and now have 4 weeks and 1 day to get it back, apparently it takes 4 weeks, fingers crossed.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just been past and there is still forensic people in there so must have been serious
> 
> Also three ambulances outside Mothercare. The Mothercare shop has its shutters down  busy times for the emergency services.


yes saw that, no idea what happened but it looked bad, I saw some people crying outside there, and vague snippet of overheard conversations lead me to think there might well have been a death.
e2a: in mothercare that is.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:
			
		

> yes saw that, no idea what happened but it looked bad,  I saw some people crying outside there, and vague snippet of overheard conversations lead me to think there might well have been a death.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Dunno I stopped watching it when Stan Ogden stopped being in it.
> 
> E2a ..... Time for a tune ......"




Albert Tatlock!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I find it slightly disconcerting that Zipcar are owned by Avis car rentals, in fact I don't think any of them are strictly clubs, but actually private business operating under pretence of being clubs.


 

I don't feel that they've ever tried to hide from me that they are private businesses.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Seen this on Twitter; @brixtonbuzz anyone know what happened in morleys chicken shop in brixton? Forensics and police tape everywhere!


 
Someone ate the chicken?


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> yes saw that, no idea what happened but it looked bad, I saw some people crying outside there, and vague snippet of overheard conversations lead me to think there might well have been a death.
> e2a: in mothercare that is.


 
Brixton Blog say that it was a 44 year old female employee who died of a heart attack


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2013)

Boudicca said:
			
		

> Brixton Blog say that it was a 44 year old female employee who died of a heart attack



Oh no  that is really sad


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice to see a good crowd for the free Brixton Book Jam at the Hoot tonight. Kaff was pretty busy too, for a Monday.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 9, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Brixton Blog say that it was a 44 year old female employee who died of a heart attack


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2013)

Leafletted by UKIP yesterday evening - no name of their candidate, nothing about what the candidate would do locally if elected.

The person delivering the leaflets presented a vote for UKIP as a way to "give Labour a bloody nose for what they've done to [got the name of this estate wrong]".

Okay. I should take a huge leap of faith and make a protest vote in the local election when I don't even know the name of the person let alone exactly what they stand for (as opposed to what their party stands for)? I don't think so.


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Leafletted by UKIP yesterday evening - no name of their candidate, nothing about what the candidate would do locally if elected.
> 
> The person delivering the leaflets presented a vote for UKIP as a way to "give Labour a bloody nose for what they've done to [got the name of this estate wrong]".
> 
> Okay. I should take a huge leap of faith and make a protest vote in the local election when I don;t even know the name of the person let alone exactly what they stand for (as opposed to what their party stands for)? I don't think so.


Also leafleted, but we just got a generic racist one....


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a visit from the slightly eccentric candidate herself. 

Rather than the usual anti-EU rubbish, she raised the issue of the Lambeth chief exec's £190,000 salary.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

if that £190,000 keeps just one of those drooling, racist maggots out of public life, they're worth every penny.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2013)

Did you ask how much Farage takes from the EU in salary / pension / travel and office costs?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> if that £190,000 keeps just one of those drooling, racist maggots out of public life, they're worth every penny.



Whatever her name is hasn't a prayer. Labour candidate will walk it. 

Wish we had local, independent candidates instead.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Did you ask how much Farage takes from the EU in salary / pension / travel and office costs?



I shut the door as quickly as manners allowed.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

it's not this halfwit is it? https://twitter.com/UKIPbrixtonHill 

for some reason she's following me on the twatterz.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2013)

From a 4 second read of that twitter feed I wanted to polish my eyeballs with Windolene to rid them of the stains.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2013)

Can I ask whether having a 'Baby on Board' sticker in the back window of your car permits you to drive like an utter tool and endanger the lives of other people?

3 of them in the last week in Brixton.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

Those stickers might as well read 'LOOK AT ME! MY GENITALS WORK LOL!'


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's not this halfwit is it? https://twitter.com/UKIPbrixtonHill
> 
> for some reason she's following me on the twatterz.



Yep. Yet significantly older than that picture suggests.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

she's been awful quiet of late. you'd think she'd be tweeting up a froth at the prospect of getting her bum on a seat. poor show... *looks* nope, her account doesn't even give her actual name away, just a load of half-formed opinions. How am i sposed to know where to put my tick? It's like she doesn't really want to win at all! what are you playing Mrs Ukip lady?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

attitudes and website courtesy of 1952

http://ukiplambeth.co.uk/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Leafletted by UKIP yesterday evening - no name of their candidate, nothing about what the candidate would do locally if elected.
> 
> The person delivering the leaflets presented a vote for UKIP as a way to "give Labour a bloody nose for what they've done to [got the name of this estate wrong]".
> 
> Okay. I should take a huge leap of faith and make a protest vote in the local election when I don;t even know the name of the person let alone exactly what they stand for (as opposed to what their party stands for)? I don't think so.


 
vote TUSC.  a load of lefties with only one over-riding policy: NO CUTS!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 9, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Whatever her name is hasn't a prayer. Labour candidate will walk it.
> 
> Wish we had local, independent candidates instead.


 
see above!


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

El Panzon today and they managed to put enough chilli in the burrito. Superb.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> El Panzon today and they managed to put enough chilli in the burrito. Superb.


Was it all chili then?


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 9, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Can I ask whether having a 'Baby on Board' sticker in the back window of your car permits you to drive like an utter tool and endanger the lives of other people?


TBF, anyone who sticks a 'Baby on Board' sticker in their car is a bit of a tool, irrespective of driving ability.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Was it all chili then?


 
It had a bit of a kick. As tasty as their food is, they've never got the chilli ratio right before.

For reference- I pointed to the 'don't come to me crying' option (or whatever amusing thing it says) on the menu.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> It had a bit of a kick. As tasty as their food is, they've never got the chilli ratio right before.
> 
> For reference- I pointed to the 'don't come to me crying' option (or whatever amusing thing it says) on the menu.


I had that too last time, still needed about half a bottle of hot sauce to even feel a tingling.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I had that too last time, still needed about half a bottle of hot sauce to even feel a tingling.


 
See, I'd thought I'd had that option and not felt anything before as well. Maybe they've upped their game or got someone new in the kitchen? Anyway, it was great today.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

I might have to check it out again soon so.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> TBF, anyone who sticks a 'Baby on Board' sticker in their car is a bit of a tool, irrespective of driving ability.


 

Why? Driving with kids in the back is often hard work. I would stick that on my car as I'd be nervous and it might give people a little more patience/caution with you.


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Can I ask whether having a 'Baby on Board' sticker in the back window of your car permits you to drive like an utter tool and endanger the lives of other people?
> 
> 3 of them in the last week in Brixton.


apparently they were invented for a good reason- if you had an accident, it told the rescue crews they were looking for a very small victim (not always obvious, particularly in a bad crash)


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Why? Driving with kids in the back is often hard work. I would stick that on my car as I'd be nervous and it might give people a little more patience/caution with you.


Kids might be a distraction, babies are not renowned for being all that unruly. Yet one does rarely sees "Delinquent 7 year old on board" signs.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

'i was just going to ram my car into the back of yours for shits & giggles, but now that i see you have a child on board, i shall refrain from doing so'


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone up for an afternoon pub crawl next week Tuesday?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

that's a school night.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

Help! My car's spinning hopeless out of control! Oh, but hold on - I see that sticker so I shall magically make it slide out of control elsewhere.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that's a school night.


 
It's a school _afternoon_.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

those stickers are how breeders go about passive aggressively letting us know that everyone on earth should care about THEIR child.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Kids might be a distraction, babies are not renowned for being all that unruly. Yet one does rarely sees "Delinquent 7 year old on board" signs.


 

I thought it was phrase that took into account all children. Babies can be very distracting if they're screaming their heads off. Toddlers, and adolescents, can spend large amounts of the journey fighting, which can be very distracting. I think your argument is just with the semantics. I hate and would never wear a baby on board badge not because I don't think people should give up seats to pregnant women, but I resent wearing something that made me sound like some sort of heavy load vehicle.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Help! My car's spinning hopeless out of control! Oh, but hold on - I see that sticker so I shall magically make it slide out of control elsewhere.


 

Some, many in fact, people are aggressive drivers. Some of them might be more cautious and less cunty if they saw those signs. I'm forever seeing people yelling at others on the road, maybe someone would be a bit more patient in that case. Of course some people are just cunts, the people objecting to someone wanting to put that on their car are sure sounding pretty cunty.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> those stickers are how breeders go about passive aggressively letting us know that everyone on earth should care about THEIR child.


 

Issues with your mother?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Issues with your mother?


 
nope. but thanks for asking.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 9, 2013)

Never really understood why people take issue with them.

However I'm thinking about selling ones saying 'future world leader on board'. I reckon it would be a money spinner amongst a certain demographic, until the RTA stats came out.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> nope. but thanks for asking.


 

Ok, just straight out misogyny then, that's better.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> breeders


 Meaning ?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ok, just straight out misogyny then, that's better.


 
nice try. get fucked.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

If having a baby/child in the back is distracting to the extent that others need to watch out for your distracted driving, is raises the question of whether one should be driving with such a cargo in the first place.

Maybe we should have "driver's had a couple of pints" or "driver on mobile phone" stickers too.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Maybe we should have "driver's had a couple of pints"


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> nice try. get fucked.


 

 In print for everyone to see. Loser.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If having a baby/child in the back is distracting to the extent that others need to watch out for your distracted driving, is raises the question of whether one should be driving with such a cargo in the first place.
> 
> Maybe we should have "driver's had a couple of pints" or "driver on mobile phone" stickers too.


 

We could always ban women from driving, like in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> In print for everyone to see. Loser.


 

you question my upbringing then accuse me of being a misogynist? Happy to leave it right where it is. 

again. Fuck you.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you question my upbringing then accuse me of being a misogynist? Happy to leave it right where it is.
> 
> again. Fuck you.


 

Ok, you defend your use of the word breeders to describe women. I've tried all the options I can think of.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> We could always ban women from driving, like in Saudi Arabia.


 
To be fair, I don't think anyone has said it's just women that have these signs in their cars.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ok, you defend your use of the word breeders to describe women. I've tried all the options I can think of.


 
Breeders aren't just women, are they? I just thought it meant all heterosexuals. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

breeders describes a straight couple who have children. most often used by gay folks, i am reliably informed. See! Everyone's learning!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone has said it's just women that have these signs in their cars.


 

I'm sure it's not but I reckon it is probably weighted more to women as generally they seem to be the parent who does most of the ferrying around. But I'm sure men have them on their cars for the same reasons, and that's fine too.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

"Breeders" means people with children, male or female.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone has said it's just women that have these signs in their cars.


True but the term breeders as a pejorative for people with kids doesn't have to be gender specific to be rude.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> breeders describes a straight couple who have children. most often used by gay folks, i am reliably informed. See! Everyone's learning!


 

Ok, so back to issues with your parents. Either way a particularly shit way to refer to people just because they are parents, what are your issues with people who have children?


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm sure it's not but I reckon it is probably weighted more to women as generally they seem to be the parent who does most of the ferrying around. But I'm sure men have them on their cars for the same reasons, and that's fine too.


 
I think you might be adding something, tbf.

I'm not backing up others here though, as I don't agree with them, but I don't agree that there's anything sexist in what they are saying.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> True but the term breeders as a pejorative for people with kids doesn't have to be gender specific to be rude.


 
Agreed. As per post #306.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> We could always ban women from driving, like in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Breeders? What is this - a gay sit-com from the early 00's?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


>


 

That was a joke love, to highlight the fact that while you can put your mobile down to drive your car or not drink, you can't really lose the children.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Ok, so back to issues with your parents. Either way a particularly shit way to refer to people just because they are parents, what are your issues with people who have children?


 
i dont think so at all. it's a word that's entered the vernacular and it's entirely harmless. i really have no problem with people that have children, more power to them. i do however, have a problem with you and your baseless, ad hominem laced accusations.


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That was a joke love, to highlight the fact that while you can put your mobile down to drive your car or not drink, you can't really lose the children.


bugger, there goes my life plan


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That was a joke love, to highlight the fact that while you can put your mobile down to drive your car or not drink, you can't really lose the children.


If your children are so unruly that they distract you from driving safely, then I think that finding a way around this situation should be your problem, rather than that of the pedestrian you run over as a result.
If you are ferrying them to an emergency hospital appointment then I will give you some leeway.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If your children are so unruly that they distract you from driving safely, then I think that finding a way around this situation should be your problem, rather than that of the pedestrian you run over as a result.
> If you are ferrying them to an emergency hospital appointment then I will give you some leeway.


 

I think you don't have children, and must also be an only child. And anyway, babies and toddlers are not unruly, they're just not quite at the contained stage yet.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i dont think so at all. it's a word that's entered the vernacular and it's entirely harmless. i really have no problem with people that have children, more power to them. i do however, have a problem with you and your baseless, ad hominem laced accusations.


 

It's a shit word with pejorative associations and if you want to use it expect to be called out on it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That was a joke love, to highlight the fact that while you can put your mobile down to drive your car or not drink, you can't really lose the children.


 
Unless you are male?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I think you don't have children, and must also be an only child. And anyway, babies and toddlers are not unruly, they're just very not quite at the contained stage yet.


 
wow. that's some mystic fucking meg shit right there.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2013)

editor said:


> You know those new signs they've put up around town - you know, the ones that don't bother listing a lot of the older/less groovy pubs around Brixton - well, they've just declared the corner of Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands Rd as being in Loughborough Junction.
> Do you think they may have meant Loughborough Park?


On first investigating I thought Editor had the wrong end of the stick - the sign outside the Domino Club clearly says "Loughborough Park" (although it points in the direction of Loughborough Junction)

On the opposite corner by the allegedly "unfriendly" park is a new TFL sign he refers to:
This at least has the correct instructions to access Loughborough Park (the park that is), and the directions to Camberwell and Loughborough Junction station cannot be faulted.
Apart from the location ID of the sign itself, the map on the sign shows everything east of Gresham Road/Moorland Road as a kind of Greater Loughborough Junction. Even more bizarrely for a Transport for London information sign, Clapham North tube station is shown as a short walk down Canterbury Crescent.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 9, 2013)

Manter said:


> apparently they were invented for a good reason- if you had an accident, it told the rescue crews they were looking for a very small victim (not always obvious, particularly in a bad crash)


that is what I heard too, in fact it was someone moaning about the fact that they should NOT be on display unless there actually is a child in the car at the time.



Onket said:


> Breeders aren't just women, are they? I just thought it meant all heterosexuals. Maybe I'm wrong.


I never bred, but maybe I just haven't found my inner gay yet?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 9, 2013)

Vin Diesel gets called a breeder by Thandie Newton in Chronicles of Riddick. He takes it pretty well.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Unless you are male?


 

That's not what I said at all. I said men have the same problems and so would probably use the same thing. But women tend to be more the stay at home parent so one can assume that during the day they are doing the driving of the kids. I don't understand what your issue is with that unless you've misunderstood me? I'm not suggesting men don't pull their weight if that's how you're taking it, just that society has it that women do the most childcare.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> It's a shit word with pejorative associations and if you want to use it expect to be called out on it.


 
you're the only one getting upset, and as has been pointed out to you by a few posters, it doesn't really mean what you initially thought it meant. so yeah. throw yourself a little self-righteous indignation pity party to your hearts content - no one's coming.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wow. that's some mystic fucking meg shit right there.


 

What? It's mystic meg to say babies and toddlers are not yet contained enough to control their behaviour whenever you're driving?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If your children are so unruly that they distract you from driving safely, then I think that finding a way around this situation should be your problem, rather than that of the pedestrian you run over as a result.
> If you are ferrying them to an emergency hospital appointment then I will give you some leeway.


gaffer tape fixes all.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you're the only one getting upset, and as has been pointed out to you by a few posters, it doesn't really mean what you initially thought it meant. so yeah. throw yourself a little self-righteous indignation pity party to your hearts content - no one's coming.


 

Sorry, I didn't realise it was positive word about parents. Knock yourself out, use it all the time, sound like a cunt.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> That's not what I said at all. I said men have the same problems and so would probably use the same thing. But women tend to be more the stay at home parent so one can assume that during the day they are doing the driving of the kids. I don't understand what your issue is with that unless you've misunderstood me? I'm not suggesting men don't pull their weight if that's how you're taking it, just that society has it that women do the most childcare.


 
You mentioned banning women from driving, when no-one was talking about women driving.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you're the only one getting upset, and as has been pointed out to you by a few posters, it doesn't really mean what you initially thought it meant. so yeah. throw yourself a little self-righteous indignation pity party to your hearts content - no one's coming.


Despite you liking my post it wasn't actually meant as a compliment. Go and be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> What? It's mystic meg to say babies and toddlers are not yet contained enough to control their behaviour whenever you're driving?


 
now your just being disingenuous. we're done here.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Despite you liking my post it wasn't actually meant as a compliment. Go and be ashamed of yourself.


 
fuuuuu...

/tipexes screen


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> You mentioned banning women from driving, when no-one was talking about women driving.


 

Based on the fact that most people driving around with that on board would be women as they tend to be the stay at home parent.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> now your just being disingenuous. we're done here.


 

Explain. Or don't. If it pleases you to think of me as a mystic meg and dismiss what I've said that way, then go ahead.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> It's a shit word with pejorative associations and if you want to use it expect to be called out on it.


 
Things everyone *can* generally opt out of:
having children (aka being a "breeder")

Things *not* everyone can opt out of:
not having children
being an only child
having "issues with their mother"

Seeing as you're using all the things in the second list to insult people with, I'd say it's you that should be making some apologies here, if you're going to get all sensitive about "pejorative associations".


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Based on the fact that most people driving around with that on board would be women as they tend to be the stay at home parent.


 
So you said.

Maybe my previous post should have read-

You mentioned banning women from driving, when no-one was talking about women driving, except you.​


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> So you said.
> 
> Maybe my previous post should have read-
> 
> You mentioned banning women from driving, when no-one was talking about women driving, except you.​


 

I'm not really managing to explain to you how I came to that. It was a joke, maybe one you don't find funny. Anyway, I already said men can and should use that sign if they feel the need, like all parents.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm not really managing to explain to you how I came to that. It was a joke, maybe one you don't find funny. Anyway, I already said men can and should use that sign if they feel the need, like all parents.


 
Thanks for the permission.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Things everyone *can* generally opt out of:
> having children (aka being a "breeder")
> 
> Things *not* everyone can opt out of:
> ...


 

If called a breeder, I can def ask about issues with mother.

Not having children and being an only child were merely illustrations as to why you wouldn't understand the everyday occurrences of siblings arguing in cars. If that touched a personal issue with you, I am sorry.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey, lighten up people, this is Brixton chit-chat, not Brixton vendetta. Amuse yourselves with the Italian version:


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

If people don't stop...................... I'll start talking about Post Offices again.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Lasagna was better.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> If called a breeder, I can def ask about issues with mother.


 

seriously... how? how do you make that connection? i am morbidly fascinated.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> seriously... how? how do you make that connection? i am morbidly fascinated.


 
Likewise - it seems a strange connection to make.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> seriously... how? how do you make that connection? i am morbidly fascinated.


 

Breeders is not a neutral word, it implies contempt for people who choose to have children -parents.

Am I really having to explain obvious connotations of words. Do you use spinsters for unmarried, childless women?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> If called a breeder, I can def ask about issues with mother.
> 
> Not having children and being an only child were merely illustrations as to why you wouldn't understand the everyday occurrences of siblings arguing in cars. If that touched a personal issue with you, I am sorry.


 

Let's say I do have children, and/or a sibling. But still think a parent's wish to ferry children somewhere shouldn't override other road-users' right not to be put at significant extra risk as a result. Then what?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> people who choose to have children/parents


 
I thought only the children were optional


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Let's say I do have children, and/or a sibling. But still think a parent's wish to ferry children somewhere shouldn't override other road-users' right not to be put at significant extra risk as a result. Then what?


 

You may have a point. A recent programme on television showed that a sleep deprived mother fared worse in a driving test than a drunk driver. But banning parents driving with children is wholly impractical. I am not a driver and would personally prefer that most people, unless in extreme need, didn't have cars, but that's not considered practical so won't happen either. So if one small thing, a sticker on the back of a car, makes a bit of difference to some people than why should we be so aggressive about people using them?


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2013)

tbf breeders is a pretty unpleasant word.  You never hear it in a warm cuddly context- oh, I wish I could be a breeder: isn't it lovely to see all the breeders in the park enjoying the sunshine.  I have heard it recently in a cafe in Vauxhall muttered behind me (about the place not being the same since the breeders had started using it).... I'd prefer not to be called a breeder


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> that is what I heard too, in fact it was someone moaning about the fact that they should NOT be on display unless there actually is a child in the car at the time.
> 
> 
> I never bred, but maybe I just haven't found my inner gay yet?


I don't know what finding your inner gay involves, but it could be fun...!


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So if one small thing, a sticker on the back of a car, makes a bit of difference to some people than why should we be so aggressive about people using them?


 
I've got a Swindon Town sticker in the back of my car.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I've got a Swindon Town sticker in the back of my car.


 

I'm afraid I know nothing about Swindon so not sure if that evokes anger in people or not. But as I've just googled it and it's a football club, I feel sure that some rival team's fan will one day develop some road rage towards you.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Apart from the location ID of the sign itself, the map on the sign shows everything east of Gresham Road/Moorland Road as a kind of Greater Loughborough Junction. Even more bizarrely for a Transport for London information sign, Clapham North tube station is shown as a short walk down Canterbury Crescent.


It all seems rather strange to me. The sign should say Loughborough Park, for that is where it is.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm afraid I know nothing about Swindon so not sure if that evokes anger in people or not. But as I've just googled it and it's a football club, I feel sure that some rival team's fan will one day develop some road rage towards you.


 
O*ford Utd.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2013)

Christ, I go off to do some work and you lot have a bun fight! 

PF posts the obvious choice of a Breeders song. I'm not sure if I even mentioned the gender of the driver, so can I put this all down to everyone being a bit hot and bothered with the weather?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2013)

Am I allowed to use Christ in the pejorative?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 9, 2013)

So long as you wash Him afterwards.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2013)

A right good urbans everyone, congrats


----------



## peterkro (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Breeders aren't just women, are they? I just thought it meant all heterosexuals. Maybe I'm wrong.


Not all heterosexuals are breeders though just the ones that er breed.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


I distinctly heard you say "and one for yourself, mate".


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


Cock-up?


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2013)

re the Baby on Board stickers, it could be bollocks but I was told the _real_ reason for those to exist and be displayed is to let know the emergency services in case of an accident that an infant was in the car (so to start looking for one inside the mangled remains/ in the vicinity of the car, if no baby is immediately spotted).

Unfortunately it seems the majority of people with those signs are misusing them. In the less offensive form, just as a pleading to other drivers to be patient/ considerate. In the more offensive form, a demand that others must be extra careful around a car because the driver's little daaahling is inside, and takes priority over all other life on the planet. On a couple of occasions I've seen a variant of the sticker that actually reads 'Baby on Board- Back off!' Fucking tossers


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I distinctly heard you say "and one for yourself, mate".


 
I knew it was too good to be true. Ah well, for the sake of my liver probably a good thing...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


Maybe ask Badgers


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

If anyone's interested they're literally giving away tickets to the gigs in Hyde Park this Friday.
http://www.bst-hydepark.com/12julyupdate


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Let's say I do have children, and/or a sibling. But still think a parent's wish to ferry children somewhere shouldn't override other road-users' right not to be put at significant extra risk as a result. Then what?


 

Hard to know what to do about that.

However: distracted by her triplets in the back, a friend smashed up her car last week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Maybe ask Badgers



Leave me outta this  

:d do take the receipt in though and ask. They are not a mean crowd.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Prosecco in the Albert?!

(((((Brixton)))))


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Anyone up for an afternoon pub crawl next week Tuesday?



I may be up for an ale with you sir. Will there be snacks or dips?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Prosecco in the Albert?!
> 
> (((((Brixton)))))


 
It's just the thing to drink in that ever sunny beer garden of the Albert out back. Or you can take your chances with the civilised sights and sounds at the front front I guess, but it's not exactly the first place I'd be looking to break out the fizz.

Thankfully the Pimms branded monstrosity in the Prince doesn't seem to have survived the various reburbs.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I may be up for an ale with you sir. Will there be snacks or dips?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/real-ale-pub-crawl-around-brixton.312422/page-2#post-12385578


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Leave me outta this
> 
> :d do take the receipt in though and ask. They are not a mean crowd.


I reckoned you might remember the price is all.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


Happy hour ?


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I may be up for an ale with you sir. Will there be snacks or dips?




And

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/poll-which-day-next-week.312638/#post-12385558


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Leave me outta this
> 
> :d do take the receipt in though and ask. They are not a mean crowd.


 

Oh I know, I drink in there a lot. I have a feeling that it was the first price of £7.95 that might be wrong not the £19.95....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Oh I know, I drink in there a lot. I have a feeling that it was the first price of £7.95 that might be wrong not the £19.95....


19.95 does seem a bit steep tho - surely a bottle of wine is much cheaper?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Prosecco in the Albert?!
> 
> (((((Brixton)))))


 

Ice-cold prosecco on a hot day? I'll drink it til the cows come home.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Developments on the derelict house in Coldharbour Lane: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-april-2013.308399/page-3#post-12117795
This now has an enforcement notice attached to the wire netting.
 
Don't ask me why this 2012 case number was apparently served yesterday. The case is on the planning database (under enforcements) but no documents are available. The notice comes into effect on 12 August 2013, unless there is an appeal (to the magistrates court). 
From the "No Use Empty" empty housing website:
"SCOPE OF POWER
Section 215 can be used effectively on large vacant industrial sites, town centre street frontages, rural sites, derelict buildings, and semi-complete development as well as the more typical rundown residential properties and overgrown gardens.
The scope of works that can be required in s215 notices is wide and includes planting, clearance, tidying, enclosure, demolition, re-building, external repairs and repainting.
DEFINITION OF ‘AMENITY’
‘Amenity’ is a broad concept and not formally defined in the legislation or procedural guidance, ie it is a matter of fact and degree and, certainly common sense. Each case will be different and what would not be considered amenity in one part of an area might well be considered so in another. The local planning authority will generally consider the condition of the site, the impact on the surrounding area and the scope of their powers in tackling the problem before they decide to issue a notice.
Non compliance
The local planning authority has the option to prosecute for non-compliance and /or to carry out the works themselves. The course of action pursued will be dependent on the circumstances of the case. Where the local planning authority undertakes the works in default, then formal debt recovery procedures will be followed. This includes securing a charge against the property and recovery of the debt through the County or High Court bailiffs or even the enforced sale of the property ."


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Developments on the derelict house in Coldharbour Lane: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-april-2013.308399/page-3#post-12117795
> This now has an enforcement notice attached to the wire netting.
> View attachment 35953View attachment 35954 View attachment 35955
> Don't ask me why this 2012 case number was apparently served yesterday. The case is on the planning database (under enforcements) but no documents are available. The notice comes into effect on 12 August 2013, unless there is an appeal (to the magistrates court).
> ...


 

Knowing the man who lives there, I'm pretty sure he will pay absolutely no attention to this. Although I haven't seen him around for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> 19.95 does seem a bit steep tho - surely a bottle of wine is much cheaper?



I think The Albert does a bottle of white with a platter for a tenner


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd murder a drink now. Any drink.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Knowing the man who lives there, I'm pretty sure he will pay absolutely no attention to this. Although I haven't seen him around for a while.


I saw him on Sunday. I would say he will go ballistic, but otherwise not comply as you say.  BTW he is reputed to have  a "second home" in Gauden Road SW4.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I'd murder a drink now. Any drink.



Bailey's?


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'd murder a drink now. Any drink.



Currently drinking Holsten Pils on the train home.  

Forgot to mention earlier- saw Miranda Sawyer in Brixton Village today.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I saw him on Sunday. I would say he will go ballistic, but otherwise not comply as you say. BTW he is reputed to have a "second home" in Gauden Road SW4.


If I were either of his neighbours I'd be tempted to go a bit ballistic. Particularly after any kind of party wall or roof collapse.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Ice-cold prosecco on a hot day? I'll drink it til the cows come home.



Good for you.

You fucking toff cunt. Etc.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Good for you.
> 
> You fucking toff cunt. Etc.


Are you for real?


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Are you for real?



Did the post look, or fucking read, for real?!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Currently drinking Holsten Pils on the train home.
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier- saw Miranda Sawyer in Brixton Village today.


 

She lives on Josephine Avenue.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2013)

Fair play.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I saw him on Sunday. I would say he will go ballistic, but otherwise not comply as you say. BTW he is reputed to have a "second home" in Gauden Road SW4.


 

I'll add him to the list of loaded people who like to 'slum' it in Brixton, literally in this case.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Amazing you've got Peter Hunningale on the stage





He dedicated his first song to me - and I missed it!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Balls, thought I was on to a winner discovering prosecco was £7.95 in The Albert. Just checked my card receipts from Friday - the first bottle was £7.95, but the second was £19.95. Exactly the same bottle, what's that about?


What time was it? The second was probably after they start charging a cover charge for viewing the (street) art in the gallery/toilets.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

leanderman said:


> He dedicated his first song to me - and I missed it!


Me too! Only arrived about 1.30 or 2pm and couldn't stay long as I had to go to New Cross. Sorry I didn't manage to say hello. Looked good though


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Me too! Only arrived about 1.30 or 2pm and couldn't stay long as I had to go to New Cross. Sorry I didn't manage to say hello. Looked good though


 

He sang at about 3.30 in the end. Wanted the audience to build up a bit!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 9, 2013)

Not that I wish to revive a bun fight, but that Baby On Board emergency services alert business is a load of bollocks.
If the rigorous training of our emergency services failed in the heat of the moment, it's possible that the presence of a car seat, 3 chewed Jellycat toys and a large smear of pureed biscuit down the back of the seat might jog their memory.

Check Snopes: http://www.snopes.com/horrors/parental/babysign.asp


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

I love it when snopes spoils everyone's fun


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 9, 2013)

CH1 said:


> ...
> On the opposite corner by the allegedly "unfriendly" park is a new TFL sign he refers to:View attachment 35922
> This at least has the correct instructions to access Loughborough Park (the park that is), and the directions to Camberwell and Loughborough Junction station cannot be faulted.
> Apart from the location ID of the sign itself, the map on the sign shows everything east of Gresham Road/Moorland Road as a kind of Greater Loughborough Junction. Even more bizarrely for a Transport for London information sign, Clapham North tube station is shown as a short walk down Canterbury Crescent.
> View attachment 35925


 
An FoI to Lambeth may be needed to find out what information they provided to TfL's Legible London team - all the naming of areas is supposed to follow a strict hierarchy:
Legible London Place Naming Strategy Guidance

A few readers (they know who they are) will enjoy the Pseud's Corner worthy attempt to claim that the manual follows the principles of Christopher Alexander's  _A Pattern Language_


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2013)

It's always been a bit of a cartographic no-man's-land, that area. Myatts Fields would be best, I suppose.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2013)

What's wrong with Loughborough Junction? 
I think most people would recognise Brixton-Loughborough Junction-Camberwell-Peckham as the progression of neighbourhoods (ie areas with an identifiable centre and transport node) heading east from Brixton. At some point you have to move from one to another (unless the sign should be headed "no-man's-land-between-Brixton-and-LJ") and it seems perfectly reasonable for this to take place around the halfway point between the two centres, which is where this sign is.

(thanks for posting that document lang rabbie ... interesting)


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Me too! Only arrived about 1.30 or 2pm and couldn't stay long as I had to go to New Cross. Sorry I didn't manage to say hello. Looked good though


 

leanderman Sorry I didn't manage to catch these ones playing. Shame as they look like an interesting trio.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> leanderman Sorry I didn't manage to catch these ones playing. Shame as they look like an interesting trio.View attachment 35985


 

Two of the Hobos, I think. The little orange fellow was nicked - at a cost of £25.

Despite the picture, the party was well attended. We were only setting up tables at that point

But I've learnt that if you start something at 12, most people turn up at 3pm.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Two of the Hobos, I think. The little orange fellow was nicked - at a cost of £25.
> 
> Despite the picture, the party was well attended. We were only setting up tables at that point
> 
> But I've learnt that if you start something at 12, most people turn up at 3pm.


Still gotta start at 12, else people will show up at 6.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

teuchter said:


> What's wrong with Loughborough Junction?


Nothing at all. But trying to artificially extend it into Brixton for no good reason - historical or otherwise - is a completely pointless and confusing move.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Nothing at all. But trying to artificially extend it into Brixton for no good reason - historical or otherwise - is a completely pointless and confusing move.


 
At what point along Coldharbour Lane do you reckon LJ ends, and Brixton begins, then?


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 10, 2013)

I think of the beginning of Loughborough junction as where the road bends left at Shakespeare rd.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2013)

The beer dray lorry for the dogstar was parked in a designated loading bay this morning, a mere 20 odd meters down the road, so that's a result. And the feds were ticketing RLJers on brixton road this morning, which always good to see. Wish they wouldn't park up in the bus lane tho.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 10, 2013)

teuchter said:


> At what point along Coldharbour Lane do you reckon LJ ends, and Brixton begins, then?


Brixton is more than a place, it's an _experience_. A vibrant, _edgy_ experience. You don't know where it begins, you only know when you're _there_.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2013)

This thread NEEDS a photo of the offending map


----------



## colacubes (Jul 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This thread NEEDS a photo of the offending map


 

Post 318


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2013)

Gotcha. Doesn't seem like a stretch to me, although that text is huge and why isn't there a similarly sized BRIXTON on the other end?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> I think of the beginning of Loughborough junction as where the road bends left at Shakespeare rd.


That's exactly where I'd say too.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 10, 2013)

I've just seen on twitter that apparently Lambeth have banned Jeff the Chef and other jerk stalls from BBQing on the market


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone seen this week's Time Out? There's summat about Brixton in there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Has anyone seen this week's Time Out? There's summat about Brixton in there.


There's piece about a new drama called "run" going out on channel 4 that was penned by two locals and filmed in the manor around the barrier block with a pic of them by the nuclear dawn mural.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> There's piece about a new drama called "run" going out on channel 4 that was penned by two locals and filmed in the manor around the barrier block with a pic of them by the nuclear dawn mural.


Edgy?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Not seeing much Barrier Block in this trailer but Olivia Colman is a fantastic actress.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/run/articles/trailer-run-starts-monday-15th-july


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I've just seen on twitter that apparently Lambeth have banned Jeff the Chef and other jerk stalls from BBQing on the market


WTF? 

Any reason why? Hope this doesn't turn into another Kafka-esque Roti Van situation...


----------



## colacubes (Jul 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> WTF?
> 
> Any reason why? Hope this doesn't turn into another Kafka-esque Roti Van situation...


 

No idea as yet.  Brixton Blog said they were going to try and find out.  It sounds like that would effectively put them out of business though   How the fuck do you operate a jerk place without a bbq?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Edgy?


 
heres the piece in question.....


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Something big has kicked off around the back of Moorlands Rd/Loughborough Park - at least 10 cop cars have just hurtled up there, sirens blazing.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2013)

Asians = snakeheads!

yawn.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2013)

Doesn't sound half bad tbh.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 10, 2013)

colacubes said:


> No idea as yet. Brixton Blog said they were going to try and find out. It sounds like that would effectively put them out of business though  How the fuck do you operate a jerk place without a bbq?


 
I reckon it's part of the ongoing 'sanitation' of Brixton by the council.

People hanging around outside shops? Anti-social behaviour! Take their licence away!
Old publicly-owned buildings? Knock 'em down and sell 'em off for flats and fancy retail!
People drinking on the street? Remove all the seating and ban sales of one can!
Annoying, unsightly food businesses creating smoke and smells? Get rid of them!

I reckon it won't be long before they start telling businesses they can't play music in the street.

Seems that many of these attacks are on cultural activities linked to the Carribbean community.

I'd love to be proved wrong on all this, but all the evidence suggests otherwise.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2013)

they've laid on the racial tropes a bit thick tho.

black guy? crackhead!

asian lass? illegal immigrant in hock to ruthless chinese gang syndicate!

single mum? Council estate!

Polish lass? Arranged marriage passport scam!

meh... i'll give it a whirl. maybe it's just time out getting the wrong end of the schtick.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2013)

it's worth pointing out that no one knows why poor old jeff has been given the boot - speculation seldom helps.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2013)

You're probably right. This sort of thing has form.


----------



## Manter (Jul 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I reckon it's part of the ongoing 'sanitation' of Brixton by the council.
> 
> People hanging around outside shops? Anti-social behaviour! Take their licence away!
> Old publicly-owned buildings? Knock 'em down and sell 'em off for flats and fancy retail!
> ...


They'll turn it into fucking Maidenhead at this rate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> They'll turn it into fucking Maidenhead at this rate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's worth pointing out that no one knows why poor old jeff has been given the boot - speculation seldom helps.


yeh right. so on URBAN we should just sit tight and wait for the truth instead of doing what comes naturally to these boards and speculating like wild  you can't have been round these parts too long if that's the sort of dull and responsible thing you come out with.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> they've laid on the tropes a bit thick tho..


 
with one of those machines that spreads shit on farmland.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2013)

*Nine Elms and Vauxhall Open Days*




*New investment is taking place across Nine Elms and Vauxhall but what will it mean for you?*
This two-day exhibition provides an opportunity to talk to those involved and to register for job training opportunities linked to the project.






On: *Thursday 11 July, 3pm to 8pm and Friday 12 July, 8am to 6pm*
At: *Battersea Power Station, 118 Kirtling Street (Gate 2), SW8 5BN*
A free shuttle bus service will run from the forecourt of Market Towers, 1 Nine Elms Lane, from 5pm-7pm on Thursday and 11am-2pm on Friday
Find out more at www.nineelmslondon.com/opendays


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

I was about to post that up myself


----------



## Kevs (Jul 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Not seeing much Barrier Block in this trailer but Olivia Colman is a fantastic actress.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/run/articles/trailer-run-starts-monday-15th-july


 
She lives in Brixton doesn't she?


----------



## bosie (Jul 10, 2013)

Kevs said:


> She lives in Brixton doesn't she?


 
Peckham.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2013)

Dulwich, really.


----------



## Sue (Jul 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Not seeing much Barrier Block in this trailer but Olivia Colman is a fantastic actress.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/run/articles/trailer-run-starts-monday-15th-july


 
A good friend's in this -- was filmed about a year ago -- and we call it her 'gritty Channel Four drama' .


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 10, 2013)

Dulham.

Peckwich?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's always been a bit of a cartographic no-man's-land, that area. Myatts Fields would be best, I suppose.


It's nowhere near Myatts Fields (which is more than a mile away and in a different post district - SE5).
It should definitely be Loughborough Park - that is the name of the conservation area, and also was the original name of the now-defunct railway station.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 10, 2013)

Something was kicking off about 5.30pm around New Park Road this evening, back of the Telegraph, not sure what but a carful of guys and lots of police, and a black guy shouting about he "aint fuckin done nuffin".  Not quite sure what it was but in the shouting (of which there was a lot) I did pick up something about robbery at knifepoint and I think the "black guy" was a possible fit for the person responsible although very adamant that he was innocent.

As usual, lots of people watching, filming, and generally inflaming the situation.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> I think of the beginning of Loughborough junction as where the road bends left at Shakespeare rd.





editor said:


> That's exactly where I'd say too.


Loughborough Park conservation area fits in with that see here.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 10, 2013)

CH1 said:


> It should definitely be Loughborough Park - that is the name of the conservation area, and also was the original name of the now-defunct railway station.


 
Pah! Backward looking nonsense. It has to be Barrier Block Boulevard!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 10, 2013)

UK Uncut action on the 20th at HSBC Brixton.

https://www.facebook.com/events/363557783771444/


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Loughborough Park conservation area fits in with that see here.


Yep. Spot on!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Old publicly-owned buildings? Knock 'em down and sell 'em off for flats and fancy retail!



Which?


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> UK Uncut action on the 20th at HSBC Brixton.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/363557783771444/


 
Worth a thread of its own, I reckon. I'll get on it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 11, 2013)

People not on farcebook can't see that, so you'll need to cut n paste or something.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2013)

Sue said:


> A good friend's in this -- was filmed about a year ago -- and we call it her 'gritty Channel Four drama' .


 
They used that empty shop unit near Kaff as a location, I think.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

Ms T said:


> They used that empty shop unit near Kaff as a location, I think.


The one with the really lovely frontage opposite?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The one with the really lovely frontage opposite?


 
No, the one on the corner with the black and white tiled floor.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 11, 2013)

crackheads back to smoking up on my doorstep again.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2013)

BBC's Nick Robinson just been on the news, filming and vox-popping in the market


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> BBC's Nick Robinson just been on the news, filming and vox-popping in the market


 
What was he talking about?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2013)

MPs' pay. Interviewed some Lambeth binmen and a couple of suits.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> *Nine Elms and Vauxhall Open Days*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have been reading bits about this. This site goes across Wandsworth and Lambeth. The affordable housing element has been watered down. Also the affordable housing element is to be mainly "offsite". See here

This Inside Housing article is interesting. All the PR in the nine elms website about creating new communities. A lot of it is being marketed to Far East investors:




> Money like that is impossible for developers to ignore. Take the huge Nine Elms regeneration plan between Battersea Park and Lambeth Bridge. As the Financial Times reported yesterday, it’s a chance of a new South Bank a stone’s throw from some of most expensive property markets in London.
> One developer, Ballymore Group, plans 2,000 homes by 2015 and is already selling in south-east Asia with 260 out of 314 properties it will only start building next month already pre-sold. Another, St George South London, feels the need to point out that Asian purchasers are often buying not just for investment reasons but in many cases to house their children who are studying in London. ‘There’s not a lot of liquidity in this part of the world but international money is prepared to invest in the area,’ managing director Mark Griffiths told the FT. ‘It’s not just south-east Asia. When you get to £3m-plus properties you’re looking at Russia and the Middle East.’
> From the point of view of a developer, it’s all perfectly understandable. You market your ‘units’ where the money is and pre-selling them takes the risk out of building them. However, from the point of view of London and the country as a whole, it means that provision of new homes is even more inadequate to meet levels of domestic demand than the headline figures suggest and that house prices and rents will continue to increase beyond the means of local incomes. At Nine Elms, Lambeth is pushing for 40 per cent affordable housing and Wandsworth 15 per cent – but what about the rest? Should they also be worrying about the percentage of local buyers - or even how many of the homes will actually be occupied?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I have been reading bits about this. This site goes across Wandsworth and Lambeth. The affordable housing element has been watered down. Also the affordable housing element is to be mainly "offsite". See here
> 
> This Inside Housing article is interesting. All the PR in the nine elms website about creating new communities. A lot of it is being marketed to Far East investors:


 

Story in the Standard today about Old Street apartment blocks lying half empty.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Story in the Standard today about Old Street apartment blocks lying half empty.


 
Yes I read that one. The new flats on the roundabout.

Its not just a problem here. My Chinese friend says the Chinese government is trying to stop people buying up property as investment. She says that housing is very expensive where she is. There is a possible property bubble in China. So they have some of the problems in parts of China as London has.

Shenzhen Bigger population than London. Did not exist 30 years ago. First of the economic Zones where the (Chinese version of) free market capitalism was started as experiment. As she said her parents generation came from all over China to build the city. Why there are no old people in the city. Quite staggering achievement.

They do not have "gentrification" or "hipsters" but do have young generation who have grown up with this who are becoming dissatisfied with life in China now after seeing the West.


----------



## mxh (Jul 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Story in the Standard today about Old Street apartment blocks lying half empty.


 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...e-investors-who-keep-flats-empty-8702570.html


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone else had, or know of anyone who had, their homes broken into today? Camberwell end of Coldharbour.
Ours was 
Nothing obvious taken fortunately. House down the road had the same thing happen.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Which?


Just read the SPD!


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the water play area in brockwell park is open?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 13, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Does anyone know if the water play area in brockwell park is open?


 

*Public pressure forces Brockwell Paddling Pool to open!*

http://brockwellparkcommunitypartne...ssure-forces-brockwell-paddling-pool-to-open/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2013)

All this talk of water play areas makes me smile. Thinking back to the park playgrounds of my youth. 

Small square of cracked concrete 
Dog shit 
Broken glass 
Couple of broken or tied up swings
Rusty slide 

If you were REALLY lucky maybe a bone breaking seesaw or roundabout


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2013)

When they did up our local park when I was a kid they put big gravel under all the play equipment!  Gravel! Perfect!


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2013)

Longer lasting.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> All this talk of water play areas makes me smile.<snip>
> If you were REALLY lucky maybe a bone breaking seesaw or roundabout


 
The local paddling pool in my area was huge, up to 3'6" deep, and the bottom of it was covered in algae because it was the water was more or less direct (without fish etc) from the nearest river.  It wasn't supposed to be, but the base of it had cracked years ago and the watertable in that park was rather high.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 13, 2013)

Back in the days of my youth, adventure playgrounds were built by locals i think. Slade Gardens had a particular terror. Wobbly structures, nails sticking out but we loved it. Now, there is a new kind of terror.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 13, 2013)

While I think of it, Alice in the Walled Garden will be back this month - there are quite a few times each day to choose from and several days too.  Might even be able to drag VP over there.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2013)

Another playtime joy at my school was those concrete tube things


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> All this talk of water play areas makes me smile. Thinking back to the park playgrounds of my youth.
> 
> Small square of cracked concrete
> Dog shit
> ...


We used to _dream_ of having a bit of cracked concrete! And broken glass would've been a welcome change from all the razor wire & rusty spikes. There was no dog shit cos we didn't have dogs back then, only plague ridden rats & venomous crack squirrels.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> When they did up our local park when I was a kid they put big gravel under all the play equipment! Gravel! Perfect!


 

Kids were much hardier way back then though.  A face full of gravel showed you were hard and had no intention of suing the local council


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 13, 2013)

And do you remember those Witches Hats things.... kids must surely have died on those!

Best of all: waxing up the metal slide with candles and then watching the smaller kids go down at about a million miles an hour.....God I must have been a horrible child!!


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2013)

The aging population of U75. 

No wonder you all moan about the kids with their funny clothes and all the other changes.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 13, 2013)

Walked through the water feature in Rushcroft Square when in full squirt. Of course i got soaked, that was the point and it would have been good but for the chlorine or whatever it is they put in it. Way too strong! Had a shower when i got home and still reek of it. Will i do it again? Yeah, course i will, tempted each time i go past it whether on bike or foot be it full squirt, dribble or nothing showing but the chlorine, turn it down it's made my hair go grey.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 14, 2013)

Will the building work on Brixton Police Station ever finish? What the fuck are they building in there? I know they dug deep 15 meters from the side entrance on Canterbury Crescent.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice video piece about the rather excellent chef at Kaff: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ps-southern-fried-tales-with-brixton-buzz-tv/


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 14, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I've just seen on twitter that apparently Lambeth have banned Jeff the Chef and other jerk stalls from BBQing on the market


 


Hi,

We opperate the Woodbox pizza van, often opposite Jeff.
There's been trouble brewing for a while now and there has been a bit of an uneasy vibe lately . Lambeth Council have apparently been getting rather uptight due to numerous and ongoing complaints from some of the bricks and mortar shops along Station Rd about the amount of smoke Jeff & the others produce and it going into their shops, etc
I was talking with Jeff yesterday & what seems entirely unfair & out of order is that he came back from 2 weeks holiday and was only told then that he is now banned from using the BBQ and he's not allowed to put forward any solutions or suggestions, which is really not on.

(We also got told to move pitches by a mkt inspector on Friday due to a 'complaint' about the smoke from our chimney - the top of which is 3.4 metres - which is minimal and our oven even has a certificate from DEFRA to say it's in line with the smoke act).


----------



## colacubes (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a bit shit. I can see why they have to deal with it but Seems odd that they can't work towards a mutually convenient solution.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2013)

Brixton without drum bbqs? They won't rest until every sign of the Windrush generation is eradicated or sanitised into an ersatz theme park variation of 'vibrancy,' one that seems to involve serving orderly plates of smokeless McJerk from a reorganised NuBrixton food court market of of 'world cuisine,' alongside salad boxes and single estate olive selections.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2013)

The Loughborough Junction Tesco has another window to replace


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 14, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Brixton without drum bbqs? They won't rest until every sign of the Windrush generation is eradicated or sanitised into an ersatz theme park variation of 'vibrancy,' one that seems to involve serving orderly plates of smokeless McJerk from a reorganised NuBrixton food court market of of 'world cuisine,' alongside salad boxes and single estate olive selections.


 
On way back from Herne Hill bookshop earlier I got two portions of jerk chicken rice n peas from a man with a bbq on Dulwich Road opposite the Lido. Was delicious. He says he'll be there every Sunday.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 14, 2013)

Spincycle Sounds London Underground radio show is LIVE today from BRIXTON!

Listen in from 5pm to 8pm for some sunshine tunes, dub reggae house breaks tech D&B anything goes 

5-8pm on interface pirate radio

Click here to listen!

The chatroom is to be found HERE http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Brixton without drum bbqs? They won't rest until every sign of the Windrush generation is eradicated or sanitised into an ersatz theme park variation of 'vibrancy,' one that seems to involve serving orderly plates of smokeless McJerk from a reorganised NuBrixton food court market of of 'world cuisine,' alongside salad boxes and single estate olive selections.




They?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 14, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Brixton without drum bbqs? They won't rest until every sign of the Windrush generation is eradicated or sanitised into an ersatz theme park variation of 'vibrancy,' one that seems to involve serving orderly plates of smokeless McJerk from a reorganised NuBrixton food court market of of 'world cuisine,' alongside salad boxes and single estate olive selections.


 
sounds delicious!


----------



## shygirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know why Gresham Road is closed?  There's an area around the bus-stop (opp police station) that is taped off.


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Does anyone know why Gresham Road is closed?  There's an area around the bus-stop (opp police station) that is taped off.



@TfLTrafficNews: Central London - Gresham Road, Brixton, is closed between Brixton Road and Wiltshire Road due to a collision. Please seek alternative routes


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no. Any news on what / who was involved?

drive safe


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

News just in of a cyclist under a tipper lorry outside Holborn tube station. Why are these vehicles allowed to operate on london's roads in rush hour?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 15, 2013)

received this email.  doubt if anyone cares but...



There is a planning meeting for the Lambeth People's Assembly benefits workshop on Tuesday July 16th at 6pm at the Ritzy cinema , Windrush Square , central Brixton. 
( outside seats - the cheap seats ) 

This will focus on campaigning against the bedroom tax and cuts in disability benefits. 

All welcome , please contact gracelally@yahoo.com or r.lewis450@btinternet.com for more information.  


Join the Lambeth Peoples Assembly group online at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/OrganisingLambethPeoplesAssembly/join 

Or you can join for emails only , no web access by sending a blank email toorganisinglambethpeoplesassembly-subscribe@yahoogroups.com 


Stephen , Lambeth Defend Council Housing


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 15, 2013)

Please can we stop calling it bedroom tax? Tax is something that it paid on earnings. The accurate term is cuts to housing benefit

thanks


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> <snip>Tax is something that it paid on earnings. The accurate term is cuts to housing benefit
> 
> thanks


In that case, VAT isn't a tax, you'd better rename that.


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/real-ale-pub-crawl-around-brixton.312422/page-2#post-12400153

A reminder. This is on Wednesday at 12:00 for 12:30.​


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 15, 2013)

Good idea, Greebo. Mr Sparkybird loves being an unpaid tax collector for the govt....


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2013)

The big Brixton sell off continues with Lambeth College looking to flog off its Brixton Hill campus:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ff-its-brixton-hill-campus-for-redevelopment/


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2013)

editor said:


> The big Brixton sell off continues with Lambeth College looking to flog off its Brixton Hill campus:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ff-its-brixton-hill-campus-for-redevelopment/


 

interesting. my money is on a wholly residential option.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> interesting. my money is on a wholly residential option.


 
Mine too.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 15, 2013)

But with a Tesco or Sainsburys attached of course..... Brixton Hill needs a few more doesn't it


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2013)

They repainted only a year ago


----------



## billythefish (Jul 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> They repainted only a year ago


It's listed too... not sure if that will mean change of use will be a problem though.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 15, 2013)

There's a really good, and important sculpture in the fountain the middle of Lambeth College on Brixton Hill. It belongs in a place of education or in a public space. It's a fine bit of work.
I hope it doesn't turn into a sales pitch 'feature' among overpriced shoebox apartments.

It's Grade 2 listed.

TQ 2174 SE BRIXTON HILL, SW2 (west side) 963/22/10035 'Fountain' sculpture in pool at Lambeth College

II

Kinetic fountain sculpture. 1960-1 by Kenneth Martin, commissioned by the London County Council. Stainless steel, five feet high above water level, over three feet in radius. Spiral of seven platforms tapering in size upwards, and a parallel spiral form of seven pipes which channel the water. The spiral construction of the fountain and the way that the water activates it is developed from careful mathematical principles of screw propulsion, with which Martin had experimented since 1951. It is devised from Russian constructivism, the writings of Charles Biederman and the work of Vantongerloo, and engages with the movement of light as well as water. The spiral activity of the work complements the rectilinear buildings around it. Martin designed only one other public steel fountain, in Gorinchem, Holland. Included as a rare and particularly fine example of kinetic sculpture.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 15, 2013)

A couple of bits of supermarket tittle tattle gleaned from the Lambeth licensing website.
Looks like Stockwell is losing an Iceland and getting a sainsburys .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-8EED-FFB8D6E953F0/0/Application_Prem1668.pdf .......maybe in response to the new lidl
Meanwhile on acre lane there could be a new morrisons....... http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-AD19-329F8CAF54A2/0/Application_Prem1675.pdf


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> There's a really good, and important sculpture in the fountain the middle of Lambeth College on Brixton Hill. It belongs in a place of education or in a public space. It's a fine bit of work.
> I hope it doesn't turn into a sales pitch 'feature' among overpriced shoebox apartments.
> 
> It's Grade 2 listed.
> ...


 
I think then that attention of the relevant persons would have to be grabbed now. Who funded it?  Who does it belong to? Maybe get Brixton Blog to look into it.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> A couple of bits of supermarket tittle tattle gleaned from the Lambeth licensing website.
> Looks like Stockwell is losing an Iceland and getting a sainsburys .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-8EED-FFB8D6E953F0/0/Application_Prem1668.pdf .......maybe in response to the new lidl
> Meanwhile on acre lane there could be a new morrisons....... http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-AD19-329F8CAF54A2/0/Application_Prem1675.pdf


 


Good spot. We need an Aldi though.

The Morrisons will be in the large new development on the old timber yard


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for keeping a look out cuppa tee. I guess it was kind of predictable that the Acre Lane development would have a supermarket - it's a big site with a huge number of new flats. Mind you there is is a massive Sainsburys and massive Tesco not far away....

Still at least it's not one of those!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there anywhere in Brixton that sells besoms (or is there another name for the flat type)?  My one's falling to pieces.

In case anyone's not sure what I'm talking about, I'm talking about one of these.  Would Wing Tai sell them? 




http://www.supplierlist.com/prod_img/zzwlong/52667_Janitor_Corn_Broom.jpg




http://www.supplierlist.com/prod_img/zzwlong/52667_Janitor_Corn_Broom.jpg


----------



## lefteri (Jul 15, 2013)

yes wing tai sells them, at least the one in camberwell did


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2013)

lefteri said:


> yes wing tai sells them, at least the one in camberwell did


 
Cheers lefteri.   Would rather avoid having to go to Camberwell though, so if anyone's passing Wing Tai in Brixton, feel free to have a look and report back


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Who funded it? Who does it belong to? Maybe get Brixton Blog to look into it.


 

The building was developed by the LCC/ILEA and was originally intended as a sixth form centre. In practice it became a further education (FE) college and when ILEA was broken up, it was passed to Lambeth as the successor education authority. Then in 1992 the Conservative Government effectively privatised FE colleges and it passed to a new free-standing organisation, Lambeth College, set up as a charity. This run by the Governors (see here) who are, in effect, the owners.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The Morrisons will be in the large new development on the old timber yard


Feels more like Clapham than Brixton to me. Too far to walk.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cheers lefteri. Would rather avoid having to go to Camberwell though, so if anyone's passing Wing Tai in Brixton, feel free to have a look and report back


 

I'll have a look for you tomorrow


----------



## Casaubon (Jul 15, 2013)

editor said:


> The big Brixton sell off continues with Lambeth College looking to flog off its Brixton Hill campus:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ff-its-brixton-hill-campus-for-redevelopment/


A-level evening classes at Brixton Hill, and an affordable flat on Rushcroft Rd, enabled me to go to University as a mature student.
Fuck.........................


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I'll have a look for you tomorrow


 
That'd be great.  Many thanks


----------



## supercity (Jul 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I'll have a look for you tomorrow


 
FYI, I think the one in Camberwell has closed down anyway. Went past on the 45 the other day and it was all shuttered up with a To Let sign above door.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am never astounded at how crap they are. Even basic, low level, domestic planning they can't get right, so they don't stand a prayer on anything more complicated


 

They are such fuckwits. They've just issued the notice granting planning and the condition agreed and minuted has been included but incorrectly. 

Condition agreed and minuted. 

• The development to be levelled to the lowest point

Condition 14 of the planning approval states:


The proposed buildings shall be built to the ground levels and heights shown on the approved drawings or lower and if the indicated existing heights and levels of the neighbouring properties should prove to be erroneous, then the heights of the proposed building shall be no higher than the relative height differences between the heights of the neighbouring properties and proposed buildings unless otherwise agreed in writing by the  Local Planning Authority. 

Not the same thing...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 16, 2013)

Tim Dickens on BBC London now talking about the Rushcroft Road evictions. Feltz's preamble disgraceful.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_london


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Tim Dickens on BBC London now talking about the Rushcroft Road evictions. Feltz's preamble disgraceful.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_london


When I used to listen to bbc london it occurred to me one reason they employed jo Goode ( mentioned somewhere up thread) was to make ms feltz appear well informed and objective by comparison.


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> They?


The Hoard of Ecumenical Yodellers!


> T.H.E.Y. – The Horde of Ecumenical Yodelers… They don’t actually yodel… their name is but an innocent sounding smoke screen to divert attention from the group’s true purpose – to rule the earth. T.H.E.Y. are actually an ultra secret, clandestine society of world leaders. The Horde of Ecumenical Yodelers wields more weight than any common governmental body.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2013)

Under the railway bridge by M&S earlier, an elderly chap with a red face and bushy beard was sitting
with his plastic bags, a small group of people were around him, a woman was offering assistance
but one of the small crowd told her...... "it's ok he's only an actor ya "


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Under the railway bridge by M&S earlier, an elderly chap with a red face and bushy beard was sitting
> with his plastic bags, a small group of people were around him, a woman was offering assistance
> but one of the small crowd told her...... "it's ok he's only an actor, ya "


 

That could well be true.  There were a load of people with a camera outside M&S earlier filming someone with that description about 1ish.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> That could well be true.  There were a load of people with a camera outside M&S earlier filming someone with that description about 1ish.


I wasn't making it up


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I wasn't making it up


 

I thought you were casting doubt.  But I've reread and you weren't.  This hot weather is frazzling my brain


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 16, 2013)

that was jungle jim billy from brixton cycles aicmfp


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2013)

Tesco at Loughborough Junction has lost ANOTHER window.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Tesco at Loughborough Junction has lost ANOTHER window.


 
There seems to be a correlation between you going past and the window being broken again.


----------



## Manter (Jul 16, 2013)

teuchter said:


> There seems to be a correlation between you going past and the window being broken again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2013)

supercity said:


> FYI, I think the one in Camberwell has closed down anyway. Went past on the 45 the other day and it was all shuttered up with a To Let sign above door.


 
That's a shame.  Rarely went, but used to pop in if I was in the area


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not sure if this has been done.. New Statesman article from a couple of hours ago.

YUPPIES OUT! Living on the front line of gentrification in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Not sure if this has been done.. New Statesman article from a couple of hours ago.
> 
> YUPPIES OUT! Living on the front line of gentrification in Brixton


 
Let me post that in the Rushcroft Road thread,


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2013)

Curious folks may like to have a guess at exactly what is going on here: 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...anning-permission.269135/page-8#post-12404531


----------



## tbtommyb (Jul 16, 2013)

anyone know a decent place to get camping stuff? I need a new tent pole and have no idea what i'm doing.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That'd be great.  Many thanks



Just realised I forgot to say that I was in there earlier but couldn't see any I'm afraid


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Just realised I forgot to say that I was in there earlier but couldn't see any I'm afraid


 


Thanks for looking.  My broom's getting balder by the day


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> A couple of bits of supermarket tittle tattle gleaned from the Lambeth licensing website.
> Looks like Stockwell is losing an Iceland and getting a sainsburys .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-8EED-FFB8D6E953F0/0/Application_Prem1668.pdf .......maybe in response to the new lidl
> Meanwhile on acre lane there could be a new morrisons....... http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-AD19-329F8CAF54A2/0/Application_Prem1675.pdf


 
Can't see Morrisons doing much good virtually opposite Lidl.
The Stockwell Sainsburys is a blast from the past for me - I remember being heart-broken when they closed Stockwell as Sainsburys expected everyone to go to their new flagship Nine Elms store (by car) - talking early 80s now.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> anyone know a decent place to get camping stuff? I need a new tent pole and have no idea what i'm doing.


 
Blacks?  Alternatively, try the camping & outdoor dept of the Scout Association's  shop (or the Guide Shop more or less next door) in Buckingham Palace Road. Or the YHA shop, which is also somewhere in central London.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2013)

Didnt Blacks go into receivership recently? Try Argos too, thats the only place in brixton i can think of that does camping stuff.


----------



## chavezcat (Jul 17, 2013)

On an unrelated note: in Run ( the c4 series) I remember a really nice young woman who used to move between barbershops and pubs selling pirate DVDs back in hmm 2007 or 8. I thought it was a nicely observed detail to flesh out an imagined? story line for this person by the writers ( i did help her out once because she was clearly distressed and ran up to me on the street). I'm sure it has been mentioned before but we always wondered what happened to the lady who played the flute and had drawings- mostly of fish - for sale outside the tube. We have one in pride of place in the living room.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

gabi said:


> Didnt Blacks go into receivership recently? Try Argos too, thats the only place in brixton i can think of that does camping stuff.


 
In receivership or not, they've still got a branch open near Clapham Junction.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 17, 2013)

YES! FINALLY, THE RECOGNITION BRIXTON DESERVES!

http://www.stylist.co.uk/travel/stylists-city-guide-cool-neighbourhoods#image-rotator-3


----------



## Nedrop (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone have any information about the grey haired lady with glasses who can often be found staring blankly into the distance around Windrush Square with her trousers falling down? Often found disorientated and confused getting abuse from the lads in Ladbrokes on Acre Lane. She was looking really worse for wear a month or so ago, it was concerning, before vanishing. Yesterday she was back outside the convenience shop on acre lane looking a lot healthier, not sure if she had received some help or not.


----------



## se5 (Jul 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> anyone know a decent place to get camping stuff? I need a new tent pole and have no idea what i'm doing.


 

Southampton Street in Covent Garden (just off the Strand) is good for camping shops - there are three or four in that road and so one of them is likely to be of use. It may be best to look at the tent manufacturer's website first to look for parts stockists etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> YES! FINALLY, THE RECOGNITION BRIXTON DESERVES!
> 
> http://www.stylist.co.uk/travel/stylists-city-guide-cool-neighbourhoods#image-rotator-3


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> YES! FINALLY, THE RECOGNITION BRIXTON DESERVES!
> 
> http://www.stylist.co.uk/travel/stylists-city-guide-cool-neighbourhoods#image-rotator-3


They're doing God's work, sending people to Effra Social and The Lambeth.


----------



## se5 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sheds on fire Prentis Road, Streatham - 6 fire engines apparently:

@LondonFire: There are now six fire engines at the scene of the shed fire in Streatham. More info on the blaze is on our website:...

http://www.london-fire.gov.uk/LatestIncidentsContainer_17071310.asp#.UeaOKj9dAhk


----------



## Rich_G76 (Jul 17, 2013)

brixton sun set from the otherday. Railton rd


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 17, 2013)

quick n dirty


----------



## Rich_G76 (Jul 17, 2013)

ha ha quality


----------



## Not a Pleb (Jul 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> anyone know a decent place to get camping stuff? I need a new tent pole and have no idea what i'm doing.


Halfords does tents and camping things. I've never heard of anyone buying tents by the pole though. You'll have to buy a whole new tent, or buy it from the internet.


----------



## ash (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Ritzy is air conditioned I can't find anything on the website?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, according to their sign outside


----------



## ash (Jul 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Yes, according to their sign outside


Thanks


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Does anyone know if the Ritzy is air conditioned I can't find anything on the website?


 
If you do a search on here you will find various complaints over the years about it being too hot in the Ritzy. Although maybe things have improved.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If you do a search on here you will find various complaints over the years about it being too hot in the Ritzy. Although maybe things have improved.


 
Simplest solution is go the Odeon in Streatham where it's freezing 

They even have a sign on theatre door saying if you find it too cold, they won't refund you if the film's started


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Simplest solution is go the Odeon in Streatham where it's freezing
> 
> They even have a sign on theatre door saying if you find it too cold, they won't refund you if the film's started


 
Thanks for the tip - if it's still this hot tomorrow, I may go there to cool down.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2013)

I went for a coffee at Caffe Nero today just because I knew it would be mightily air conditioned.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 17, 2013)

chavezcat said:


> I'm sure it has been mentioned before but we always wondered what happened to the lady who played the flute and had drawings- mostly of fish - for sale outside the tube. We have one in pride of place in the living room.


 
She's fine and living in some kind of sheltered accommodation iirc down Croydon way.  The lovely man who owns A&C Continental visits her sometimes, and once drove her to Brixton for a visit.  He also sometimes has some of her pictures for sale in his shop - I think she branched out into kite-shaped ones recently!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Simplest solution is go the Odeon in Streatham where it's freezing
> 
> They even have a sign on theatre door saying if you find it too cold, they won't refund you if the film's started


 
+1 for the Streatheon. WOO!

-1 for the Shitzy. BOO.


----------



## Manter (Jul 18, 2013)

Has anyone ever eaten/drunk in the cafe in the euro link building on effra road? Just curious, walked past this am and they were putting chairs and tables out by the fence in the carpark....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 18, 2013)

Lido was closed this morning , not sure why


----------



## leanderman (Jul 18, 2013)

Extra maintenance until 8am. That is say dumping thousands of litres of chemicals in the pool after the onslaught of thousands.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> Has anyone ever eaten/drunk in the cafe in the euro link building on effra road? Just curious, walked past this am and they were putting chairs and tables out by the fence in the carpark....


 
Mmm. Sounds delightful


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

There's some sort of new signage being installed on Windrush Square this morning... what looks like 3 foot high metal letters, spelling out WINDRUSH I guess?

On the pavement stretch by the wobbly road paving bit.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> There's some sort of new signage being installed on Windrush Square this morning... what looks like 3 foot high metal letters, spelling out WINDRUSH I guess?
> 
> On the pavement stretch by the wobbly road paving bit.


 

I believe it says Brixton, and they're for bike parking.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> There's some sort of new signage being installed on Windrush Square this morning... what looks like 3 foot high metal letters, spelling out WINDRUSH I guess?
> 
> On the pavement stretch by the wobbly road paving bit.


 

I think it's going to spell out Brixton and is funded by London cycling campaign.. or something like that - read about it v. quickly so may have that wrong..

eta.. nope endorsed by Cola Cubes - must be right!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

A video about Brixton by the Electric Social.


----------



## Manter (Jul 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Mmm. Sounds delightful


It's always struck me as the least enticing cafe in Brixton. Which is why I'm curious....!


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2013)

I might have to check that one out!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Manter said:
			
		

> It's always struck me as the least enticing cafe in Brixton. Which is why I'm curious....!



I am not sure it is a café  I thought it was just a few tatty tables/chairs out front for the staff? Have been past and seen several people eating what looked like packed lunches or just smoking. Nothing looking like café fayre.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> I might have to check that one out!



Board lasagne meet?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am not sure it is a café  I thought it was just a few tatty tables/chairs out front for the staff? Have been past and seen several people eating what looked like packed lunches or just smoking. Nothing looking like café fayre.


 

my brother in law works there - i think he did mention a cafe actually...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> my brother in law works there - i think he did mention a cafe actually...



In that case it is the worst (since The Jamm car wash café closed) in Brickers


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In that case it is the worst (since The Jamm car wash café closed) in Brickers


 

i will ask him for his considered opinion next time I see him..


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am not sure it is a café  I thought it was just a few tatty tables/chairs out front for the staff? Have been past and seen several people eating what looked like packed lunches or just smoking. Nothing looking like café fayre.


There's been a sign outside recently advertising coffee, sandwiches, etc.

As Leanderman has said elsewhere, it must be a prime development site.


----------



## ash (Jul 18, 2013)

Bloke with camera around his neck with the camera at chest level just sureptucously took a photo of an older West Indian lady at the bus stop outside Morleys.  She heard the click and turned round seeing him walk away.  She was angry and very upset.  Not a nice thing to witness.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2013)

editor said:


> A video about Brixton by the Electric Social.




Is that place any good? It looks very cheesy from the outside.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 18, 2013)

Tommy Butters isn't his real name, is it?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is that place any good? It looks very cheesy from the outside.


The downstairs bar is pleasant enough in the week, but the upstairs dance floor - in the words of Morrissey - says nothing to me about my life. It seemed very, very Clapham-esque when I was there.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Tommy Butters isn't his real name, is it?


 
He's good mates with Billy Breadknife.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

Would I be correct in thinking that this July 2010 video comes from the time when the Dex Terrace lot were really taking the piss with the neighbours?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2013)

It sounds like the sort of music you could hear coming from there throughout central Brixton and beyond at about 2am on Sunday night/Monday morning.  They seem to be much better recently with noise levels.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Board lasagne meet?


 
Lasagne crawl, maybe?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I believe it says Brixton, and they're for bike parking.


 
Ah, that makes sense. I hope someone goes back and shows them how to spell Brixton, as I counted the number of holes they'd made and the N for Brixton was in completely the wrong place at 8 am this morning.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 18, 2013)

'Brixy' innit.


----------



## Manter (Jul 18, 2013)

I





Onket said:


> I might have to check that one out!


it appears to be inside the Euroheat building. Slightly erratic signage. I want photos and a full review!

E2a just read gaijingirl's posts.... I wondered for ages if it was just a staff canteen, but have seen a sign clearly trying to entice people in twice now....


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'Brixy' innit.


 

Brixnot


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 18, 2013)

is there a vodafone shop in brixton? i really fucking need one right about now.


----------



## ash (Jul 18, 2013)

In the Ritzy as cool as a cucumber


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is there a vodafone shop in brixton? i really fucking need one right about now.


Yes....http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...in-brixton-which-now-has-five-shops-in-a-row/


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 18, 2013)

sweet!

and such choice!


----------



## Winot (Jul 18, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Brixnot


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> I
> it appears to be inside the Euroheat building. Slightly erratic signage. I want photos and a full review!
> 
> E2a just read gaijingirl's posts.... I wondered for ages if it was just a staff canteen, but have seen a sign clearly trying to entice people in twice now....


 
I think it's the equivalent of a staff canteen - the Eurolink is lots of small businesses, so I imagine one small business is feeding the rest.  I glanced in whilst checking out a unit - it didn't look special enough to use you didn't work there, but the introduction of tables on the grass outside is quite recent.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like Brixton is a paddling pool free zone:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...cal-as-brixton-swelters-in-a-summer-heatwave/


----------



## Winot (Jul 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Looks like Brixton is a paddling pool free zone:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...cal-as-brixton-swelters-in-a-summer-heatwave/



I'm hedging for winter and buying up all the sledges.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Winot said:


> I'm hedging for winter and buying up all the sledges.


 


I did this!  After a disastrous day in the snow traipsing around Argos et al, I bought a bunch cut price in summer..... #smugsaddo


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

Yuppies Out aren't awfully keen on this new restaurant in Peckham or the reviewer Jay Rayner:


> As alien and inaccessible to the local populace as the colonial mansions and cricket clubs first shat across India by English fascists were back in the 'good old days'.
> 
> With all of my heart, fuck the owners of this place, fuck their minted parents and fuck Jay Rayner.





> *Peckham Refreshment Rooms*
> 12-16 Blenheim Grove, London SE5 (020 7639 1106 – no bookings). Meal for two, with wine £70
> 
> This is a good restaurant where you would least expect to find it. The fact that it is here is proof both that the no-go areas for good taste are in retreat, and that in the patchwork quilt of London, poverty and surplus can sit side by side....
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/07/peckham-refreshment-rooms-jay-rayner


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2013)

The food does sound nice


----------



## se5 (Jul 18, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> A couple of bits of supermarket tittle tattle gleaned from the Lambeth licensing website.
> Looks like Stockwell is losing an Iceland and getting a sainsburys .......http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-8EED-FFB8D6E953F0/0/Application_Prem1668.pdf .......maybe in response to the new lidl


 
They are presumably opening in Stockwell partly as a replacement for the Nine Elms shop which is going to be knocked down and redeveloped - http://www.sainsburys-nineelms.co.uk/ - temporarily as well they are going to redevelop the petrol station as a shop but i think that will only be Sainsburys Local size


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

When they close Nine Elms I'll never get the chance to see a make up free Joanna Lumley doing her weekly shop.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> When they close Nine Elms I'll never get the chance to see a make up free Joanna Lumley doing her weekly shop.


The people demand pictures!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

In other news, the newish security at the lido last weekend were absolutely rubbish. 

Firstly at 10.00 am they moved the 100 person queue from perpendicular to the entrance to make it snake around the outside wall. Having waited in the sun for 30 mins most people had lost their patience and bolted to the wall, leaving the families with prams at the front of the queue forced to the back as they couldn't hurdle the walls of the car park. Security did nothing. 

Secondly despite 'policing' the queue they watched and didn't stop groups of 10 or so joining their mates and jumping. Security did nothing. 

Finally in a perfect coup de grace they selectively stopped certain groups of people drinking alcohol whilst carefully ignoring people swigging brandy from the bottle and letting their mates in through the fire escape; mostly I expect cos threatening to eject quiet Brazilians drinking rose from plastic glasses is an easier win than challenging _apparently_ tougher tattooed gym frequenters who are openly drinking under their noses.

Frankly I don't care about booze at the lido as long as you're not smashing glass bottles and you're not swimming pissed and endangering other people.

It was the busiest I've seen the lido in a few years, and aside from the Lido Cafe being shite as usual, everyone was enjoying themselves and getting along despite it being cheek by jowl, until the busybodies decided to selectively throw their weight about. 

Pfft. I hope they manage better this weekend with the combination of hotter weather and the country show.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The people demand pictures!


haha, she'll stop for a chat, but there's no way she'd agree to that.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Frankly I don't care about booze at the lido as long as you're not smashing glass bottles and you're not swimming pissed and endangering other people.


I used to love it when it was perfectly acceptable to just rock up with a four pack of beer and chill out by the poolside, cooling down with the occasional swim.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

Whilst I'm at it, what's going to move in to the empty refurbished glass fronted shop than used to be San Marino? Next to the pawnbrokers.

It's got a planning notice in the window, but I couldn't read the details from the bus today.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

editor said:


> I used to love it when it was perfectly acceptable to just rock up with a four pack of beer and chill out by the poolside, cooling down with the occasional swim.


 

Yup. You still can if you decant things - or are 19 stone of muscle and mates. I had a chat to Casey, I think he still has nightmares about running the lido. 

I'm still shocked at how bad the Lido Cafe shack is compared to the days he ran it. £4.50 for a burger with no chips now, and a rubbish breakfast selection.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2013)

se5 said:


> the Nine Elms shop which is going to be knocked down and redeveloped - http://www.sainsburys-nineelms.co.uk/ -


 

Leading questions, anyone?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2013)

It's all part of the US / Chinese embassy / flats development to extend the south bank all the way to Battersea Power station. Amazing amount of cars with embassy plates in Vauxhall lately.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

It's curiously quiet around Brixton tonight. The Albert was quite busy but the Dogstar was really empty around midnight. Popped into the Queens Head and there was a few folks in the mood there for the karaoke night but it wasn't exactly jumping. A few Albert stragglers have just turned up so I'll hang about for a bit.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

I've just remembered that I fucking hate karaoke so I'm going to head back to the Dogstar or maybe the Bar and Grill which actually seemed to have a crowd in there tonight.


----------



## chavezcat (Jul 19, 2013)

ash said:


> Bloke with camera around his neck with the camera at chest level just sureptucously took a photo of an older West Indian lady at the bus stop outside Morleys.  She heard the click and turned round seeing him walk away.  She was angry and very upset.  Not a nice thing to witness.



My mum is a old skool trained street photographer ( besides being pretty old herself) and I remember asking her as a teenager  why she always asked permission before taking people's pictures because it seemed more of a set portrait style. Basically she explained that her purpose was to catch ordinary people and make them look as fantastic as possible but they always needed to give their permission because people have various reasons for not wanting to be photographed and it wasn't correct to usurp those rights ( this was all pre-Internet) whether they were cultural, religious, or personal. Since she has been doing so since the 1960s - and has only one time been asked after the photo was taken to rescind where she ended up handing over the roll of film - it is likely a good rule of thumb to follow. Also it is my number one pet peeve when this happens on the street and I get irrationally angry.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 19, 2013)

chavezcat said:


> ... a good rule of thumb to follow.


 

I agree and I try to be respectful of other people. But there's an issue of saliency. How prominent does someone have to be before you ought to ask for their permission? For example, you photograph a street scene with lots of people but it's obviously impractical to ask all of them for permission. Where's the dividing line between those you ought to ask and those you don't?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> I agree and I try to be respectful of other people. But there's an issue of saliency. How prominent does someone have to be before you ought to ask for their permission? For example, you photograph a street scene with lots of people but it's obviously impractical to ask all of them for permission. Where's the dividing line between those you ought to ask and those you don't?


Surely one of those things there can't be hard and fast rules for? IIRC there was a massive thread on this topic a couple years back. editor will remember it.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> I agree and I try to be respectful of other people. But there's an issue of saliency. How prominent does someone have to be before you ought to ask for their permission? For example, you photograph a street scene with lots of people but it's obviously impractical to ask all of them for permission. Where's the dividing line between those you ought to ask and those you don't?


There are no set rules but, by law, people can take pictures of anything and anyone they like if it's in a public space. You don't need to ask permission although you may fall foul of the law if your actions end up causing an obstruction, harassing someone, creating a breach of the peace etc etc.

A large chunk of the greatest street photos ever taken have been taken by 'stealth' (or without the express permission of the subject) and the results have been enjoyed by millions.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

New bike stands for Windrush Square. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...-stands-that-spell-out-the-word-brixton-nice/


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2013)

Good call  The existing bike parking is always full


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

do they pass the krypto evo mini test?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2013)

Dunno. But I have my doubts about the middle of the letters passing the "drunk fuckwit giving it a kick for the lols" test.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

still - good effort. lets hope they last longer than the council installed bike pump on ferndale road.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2013)

The pump on Windrush sq. is till going strong, though


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

is it? wonder what fate befell the ferndale one that the windrush one escaped?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is it? wonder what fate befell the ferndale one that the windrush one escaped?


being more secluded and more attractive to vandals, I expect.
Besides you can always go up to Brixton Cycles and use theirs (in business hours anyway)


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

i suspect many of the employees at Brixton Cycles may well be Satanists.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The pump on Windrush sq. is till going strong, though


 
Is it? It was fucked when I tried to use it a while back.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it? It was fucked when I tried to use it a while back.


I didn't make a note in my diary but I used about a month ago and it was ok. Then I saw a man using it some weeks ago. I have not tested it recently.


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Dunno. But I have my doubts about the middle of the letters passing the "drunk fuckwit giving it a kick for the lols" test.


Let's be honest. Those letters would look cook as fuck on anyone's wall.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I didn't make a note in my diary but I used about a month ago and it was ok. Then I saw a man using it some weeks ago. I have not tested it recently.


 
Good. I tried to use it before then, so if it wasn't user error, it's been fixed.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

editor said:


> New bike stands for Windrush Square.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...-stands-that-spell-out-the-word-brixton-nice/


 
How have they done the 'O'?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2013)

There are public bicycle pumps? Never have I heard of such a thing before. It's the thin end of the wedge and the communists will take over next.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> How have they done the 'O'?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

^ O dear. they've made it bike lock proof.


----------



## se5 (Jul 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ O dear. they've made it bike lock proof.


Should be fine for most locks I would have thought


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

i'll have a look tonight - but i doubt my dinky little mini evo is going to make it around that. Could be wrong tho. 

Couold be worse. They coulda done this in chOrley wOOd


----------



## Kevs (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone know somewhere that's selling cheap cool boxes?


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know somewhere that's selling cheap cool boxes?


 
Not in this heat!!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck with that 

You can buy my coolbag for £50


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

I had to throw away a mouldy one the other day. Should have stuck it on ebay.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 19, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know somewhere that's selling cheap cool boxes?



Cool boxes for sale  at no. 92 Bibs Konsult in Granville Arcade aka the village.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'll have a look tonight - but i doubt my dinky little mini evo is going to make it around that. Could be wrong tho.
> 
> Couold be worse. They coulda done this in chOrley wOOd


 
Worse still, in Wooloomooloo.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 19, 2013)

Argos has two of these in stock. £18.74. Is that cheap?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 19, 2013)

Too late, they've both gone!


----------



## chavezcat (Jul 20, 2013)

editor said:


> There are no set rules but, by law, people can take pictures of anything and anyone they like if it's in a public space. You don't need to ask permission although you may fall foul of the law if your actions end up causing an obstruction, harassing someone, creating a breach of the peace etc etc.
> 
> A large chunk of the greatest street photos ever taken have been taken by 'stealth' (or without the express permission of the subject) and the results have been enjoyed by millions.



I took the comment by ash as to refer to not an overall street shot but a specific "portrait" style shot of one woman standing at a bus stop and there are some more complicated ethical and empathetic reasons for asking permission in that particular case, even after the fact of taking the photo. Perhaps that was my misunderstanding of the photographic situation detailed.


----------



## ash (Jul 20, 2013)

chavezcat said:


> I took the comment by ash as to refer to not an overall street shot but a specific "portrait" style shot of one woman standing at a bus stop and there are some more complicated ethical and empathetic reasons for asking permission in that particular case, even after the fact of taking the photo. Perhaps that was my misunderstanding of the photographic situation detailed.


Exactly the camera was a foot or two from her face.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 20, 2013)

Can I just interrupt all this serious discussion to say COUNTRY SHOW COUNTRY SHOW COUNTRY SHOW. That is all.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2013)

Camels in 20mins.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2013)

Breakfast


----------



## colacubes (Jul 20, 2013)

I am heading down to get my breakfast cider shortly   I see you've covered the major breakfast food groups there by having both dry and medium


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 20, 2013)

Lunch


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Chuka gets a lot of coverage in the FT magazine today. The main portrait photo could have been of a romantic Hugh Grant style actor. I may let you have comments when I've read the (6 page) article. Seems to be setting him up as the next Labour Party leader but one, though judging by the competition they cite it should be a shoe-in!


----------



## secateurz (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## secateurz (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## secateurz (Jul 20, 2013)

Chuka Umuna is another Champagne socialist and will get found out by the masses like the rest. There is already enough material to pull him apart (Wikipedia editing, posting about how trashy London is, villa in Ibiza) and people havent started digging yet!

Alan Johnson was the best chance the Labour party had of winning the next election.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2013)

secateurz said:


> Chuka Umuna is another Champagne socialist and will get found out by the masses like the rest. There is already enough material to pull him apart (Wikipedia editing, posting about how trashy London is, villa in Ibiza) and people havent started digging yet!
> 
> Alan Johnson was the best chance the Labour party had of winning the next election.


 
Villa in Ibiza?


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think people really have much time for the Labour Party,  let alone this clown.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Villa in Ibiza?


http://order-order.com/2013/04/12/chukas-1-million-jetrosexual-ibiza-hideaway/
http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/...-umunnas-1m-white-house-in-ibiza/5243.article
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...labours-rising-star-chuka-umunna-8570579.html

Although according to http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/esmagazine/chuka-umunnas-my-london-8001545.html he "has family that lives on the island".


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 21, 2013)

I got a puncture on the way to the country show yesterday and took my bike to Sam the Wheels, the guy who has a blackboard out in Railton Rd. He changed my inner tube in about 10 mins and charged me a tenner. Result.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

right , i'm gonna say it. Does he sell hooky bikes?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

is that a yes?


----------



## gabi (Jul 21, 2013)

No he doesn't


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is that a yes?


 
Why are you acting like such a prick and trying to publicly undermine a local small business that you clearly know nothing about? Grow up, ffs.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

oh get fucked you overly melodramatic bore.

it wasn't an accusation it was a question.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> oh get fucked you overly melodramatic bore.
> 
> it wasn't an accusation it was a question.



Why did you ask the question, then? 

Because it seemed a very leading question to me, which makes editor pretty much bang on in calling you a prick.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 21, 2013)

E





pissflaps said:


> oh get fucked you overly melodramatic bore.
> 
> it wasn't an accusation it was a question.



Wow, you really such a massive dick! Oh well maybe one day you'll grow up and be part of the real world.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 21, 2013)

Tour de France finishes in six minutes...live on ITV4.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2013)

ajdown said:


> http://order-order.com/2013/04/12/chukas-1-million-jetrosexual-ibiza-hideaway/
> http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/...-umunnas-1m-white-house-in-ibiza/5243.article
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...labours-rising-star-chuka-umunna-8570579.html
> 
> Although according to http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/esmagazine/chuka-umunnas-my-london-8001545.html he "has family that lives on the island".


 
Thanks for all that detail.
The FT article turned out to be a much longer and fairly balanced version of the Independent article you quoted above. FT says on the villa: "By now Umunna was in possession of good looks, good suits (Alexandra Wood, Saville Row) decks cash and a lifestyle that took in clubs in London, Ibiza (where his mother owns a pad called Casa Blanca) and Miami."

Full article here for anyone interested http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/b2e9e3a6-ef46-11e2-bb27-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2ZivPmgT0

I have a sneaking admiration for the guy - he seems open and friendly and went to Manchester University.
What alarms me is the FT saying he is being nurtured by Peter Mandelson and Tony Blair - and "Umunna recalls the honour of spending a small bit of private time last year with Bill Clinton".
If Chukka was a radical Ed Millibandite in 2010, he seems to have moved sharply to the right.
But what do I know? My own party is propping up a bunch of psychopathic free marketeers!


----------



## Kanda (Jul 22, 2013)

secateurz said:


>


 
Why? You can buy it online: http://www.chuckleheadcider.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2013)

Also it doesn't really keep very well.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Also it doesn't really keep very well.


 

What makes you think he's intending on keeping it though...?


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Also it doesn't really keep very well.


 
2 weeks from opening, isn't it? That's plenty long enough.

Kanda to avoid postage?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 22, 2013)

2-3 Days from opening. 2 weeks from production date.

My 4 litre dry one yesterday decided that having it's lid on was unfashionable and took it off all by itself.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 22, 2013)

Community Energy project for Brixton. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23387971


----------



## peterkro (Jul 22, 2013)

Did anyone see this at country fair? (stolen from popbitch) entitled "artichoke":


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone know if the lido is still closed? Their twitter account hasn't been updated for 7 hours, and I'm not sure whether they actually answer the phone anymore.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 22, 2013)

Closed all day according to shakespearegirl in the Lido thread.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Anyone know if the lido is still closed? Their twitter account hasn't been updated for 7 hours, and I'm not sure whether they actually answer the phone anymore.


 
They tweeted us this today:


> Brockwell Lido @Brockwell_Lido
> @brixtonbuzz @TheLunaCinema a reminder that the pool will close at 5pm due to this event.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 22, 2013)

Lido also closing early on Wednesday (5pm) cos they're showing the JAWS film


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Did anyone see this at country fair? (stolen from popbitch) entitled "artichoke":View attachment 37300


 

Yes I did


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Did anyone see this at country fair? (stolen from popbitch) entitled "artichoke":


Feature on all the vegetable figures here: 





http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/the-amazing-vegetable-figures-of-the-lambeth-country-show-2013/


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

editor you gonna unlock the Brixton Village thread then? I think tempers have simmered down now


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> editor you gonna unlock the Brixton Village thread then? I think tempers have simmered down now


I did it yesterday.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah! Cheers.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ah! Cheers.


There's already been an early attempt to get the gas regulo cranked up too.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh him.


----------



## secateurz (Jul 22, 2013)

Two weeks to drink it...not a problem


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I hear rain. 

Minnie_the_Minx go have a look out the window to confirm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I think I hear rain.
> 
> Minnie_the_Minx go have a look out the window to confirm.


 

North facing window is dry


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

It's raining and now a lot cooler.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Can't see anything so stuck hand out and felt a spit of rain, but I can smell rain so it must be about to arrive


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Just felt a few more drops.  This is killing my knees having to climb on to the window ledge


----------



## story (Jul 22, 2013)

Raining in downtown Brixton right now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

it's heading north.. I've been chatting with a friend in Crystal Palace - it got her, then us - and has passed over - should be with you by now really...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> it's heading north.. I've been chatting with a friend in Crystal Palace - it got her, then us - and has passed over - should be with you by now really...


Wha? Nothing down the Kent side of CP hill.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

It's now stopped raining in Central Brixton and there are no clouds.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

still only spitting


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

must have been a teeny weeny little rain cloud..


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's now stopped raining in Central Brixton and there are no clouds.


Raining in Stockwell......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

lightning

eta:  and thunder (just in case you want me to listen out for you quimcunx)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

Massive thunderstorm coming.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 22, 2013)

MASSIVE thunder


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

THUNDER!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2013)

Really heavy rain for a few minutes, it's eased off now, and there's just been a long rumble of thunder.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

this might be worth staying up for...


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

Proper thunder!  Cat hidden under bed


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> lightning
> 
> eta: and thunder (just in case you want me to listen out for you quimcunx)


 
thank you minnie.  However if you could flag up the lightening before rather than after that would be splendid as I missed it. 

thunder was quite long but only little, BH.


----------



## story (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous forked lightning!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> thank you minnie. However if you could flag up the lightening before rather than after that would be splendid as I missed it.
> 
> thunder was quite long but only little, BH.


 
Sorry, my back is towards the lightning.

I'd like to inform you of some thunder.  It wasn't very loud, but it was quite a grumble


----------



## story (Jul 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> this might be worth staying up for...


 

Yeah, I might go out and about. I love the heavy rain after a heavy heat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

we had a little jig in the rain back then.... very refreshing!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

I've flung the windows wide open now in anticipation of a storm.  I've a feeling it'll be a let down


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

This is better than snow!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 22, 2013)

..... Full moon toooooooooooooooo !


----------



## kittyP (Jul 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> It's raining and now a lot cooler.



It is raining but not cooler here. 
Actually it has now stopped raining.


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, less like than same here


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2013)

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Disappointing


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

This is turning into a damp squib. Going to bed.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

FFS come on, I've mixed myself a fresh one and all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

More pathetic lightning and thunder


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> More pathetic lightning and thunder


There's shit all here, quiet as ye like. Have we different weather gods down here in Kent?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There's shit all here, quiet as ye like. Have we different weather gods down here in Kent?


 
Of course.  It was raining downhill in Brixton earlier while it was still dry up the Hill.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Of course. It was raining downhill in Brixton earlier while it was still dry up the Hill.


*storms off crying*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2013)

how did I miss all the tulse hill thunder


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how did I miss all the tulse hill thunder


 


were you orgasming?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> were you orgasming?


 
or farting


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

lightning


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

rubbish thunder.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

thunder


----------



## chavezcat (Jul 23, 2013)

Rumble rumble. Come on massive showers my allergies could use a downpour.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

There was a bit of rain earlier and a very brief light shower but now it's mainly thunder.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

FINALLY! 

the wind, the rain! 

I may have to shut the window, the rain is reaching the sofa.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad I watered the garden.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Shit on ya, hoggin all the rain!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

Bloody hell that's violent!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Hold on!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Guess we'll find out if we're prone to flash floods down here then


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

That's genuinely quite scary.

I thought I'd move to the back in case the tree came down on us but it seems worse at the back.

I've had to shut all the windows.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow. Horror hail storm. My cab driver back from work has pulled over. Car roof battered.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2013)

Fuck me. My windows are being battered by hailstorm. What a relief. Its raining.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 23, 2013)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 23, 2013)

hailstones the size of peas - bigger even


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Quimmy, I'd like to report rain.

Monsoon quality rain

I've must been bashed by hail stones coming through the window


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Temperature dropped by 9C in five mins.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Brixton hill now a river.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

There is steam or smoke rising at the bus stop. I'm assuming a car but can't see.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Still not a fucking thing here, but I can see the West is getting pounded by Thor. I'm off to await the rain in bed.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

I was sitting looking out my roof window at the lightning...then I realised I could hear a kind of constant roar off to the west. Thought it was distant thunder to start with, but it got louder and sounded more like a giant waterfall or a tsunami or something. Then I realised it was the rain coming. Then I stood on a nail in my haste to get the windows closed.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah! Epic hail, tons of rain and mighty thunder.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> hailstones the size of peas - bigger even


 
hey brixton hill stop hogging all the hail - none here at tulse hill


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Temperature dropped by 9C in five mins.


 

I've opened the windows again to take advantage.

I was

FUUUUUCK Lightning.


Anyway. I was a bit scared closing them as there was lightning and they are metal-framed....  And the tree was going to crash in my window any second.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Now that's PROPER THUNDER!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> hey brixton hill stop hogging all the hail - none here at tulse hill


 

You don't want it.  It was scary.  I was half way to making a shelter under the table.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Yeah! Epic hail, tons of rain and mighty thunder.



This. 
I love thunder but that actually just frightened my a bit.  My heart pounding. 

I was fast asleep as well and it woke me up. Worth it though


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2013)

I only remember thunder and lightning like that once before and that was glastonbury 2005


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 23, 2013)

now lots of sirens


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> You don't want it. It was scary. I was half way to making a shelter under the table.





kittyP said:


> This.
> I love thunder but that actually just frightened my a bit. My heart pounding.
> 
> I was fast asleep as well and it woke me up. Worth it though


 
That was good thunder, and we're having the best lightning I've seen in this country since I can't remember


----------



## chavezcat (Jul 23, 2013)

That was epic - and the hail smashed a light in our flat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


>




I tried to get a video but had to jump off window sill as it was getting flooded and I was scared I'd be struck by lightning 

I can't play what I recorded.  Can't remember how to play it


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

I had to stop filming because huge hailstones were smashing off my camera.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2013)

chavezcat said:


> That was epic - and the hail smashed a light in our flat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I had to stop filming because huge hailstones were smashing off my camera.


 
Just as I was getting off window sill I got whacked in the back of the head by some


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


>




poor person running in that rain


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

Fire engine looks like it just turned down dumbarton road.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> were you orgasming?


 
i was doing an essay in the basement


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> poor person running in that rain


 
There were quite a few people laughing wildly later on as they ran by!

*before the hailstones started up!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Fire engine looks like it just turned down dumbarton road.


 
Probably for flooding.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm still too hot.  I had to get dressed in case I needed to evacuate/escape.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Do you think it might be related to the royal birth?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

Prince Damien?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Prince Damien?


 
I said on the other thread there would be lightning and thunder when Damien arrived.  It was a bit late though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2013)

Epic thunder and hail last night


----------



## Ms T (Jul 23, 2013)

It woke us up and we had to shut the windows!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

I was also woken approx 01.30 hrs. Very heavy downpour, had to shut windows. The best storm this year.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

Why is everyone calling it "epic"?

It lasted for about two minutes.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

i didn't hear anything.

then again, i do live in Guam.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Why is everyone calling it "epic"?
> 
> It lasted for about two minutes.


 
Because that's the word that everyone must use on the internets.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

you can at least spell it correctly

"  3p1(  "


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

Council employee currently revving up leaf blowing machine and making an unnecessary fucking racket be advised; I'm about to come and get your toy and dismantle it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Why is everyone calling it "epic"?
> 
> It lasted for about two minutes.


 

I didn't.  I didn't call it awesome either.  Nobody did.   Maybe epic's replaced awesome.  Considering how cool it made it feel, nobody called it cool either.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Council employee currently revving up leaf blowing machine and making an unnecessary fucking racket be advised; I'm about to come and get your toy and dismantle it.


 
Unlikely he's reading this thread, tbf.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Unlikely he's reading this thread, tbf.


 

Yeah, you are probably correct but it made me feel a bit less murderous.


----------



## Manter (Jul 23, 2013)

storm last night broke one of our bedroom windows.  Not entirely sure what happened- woken up by thunder, heard a bang, and broken window.  glazier can't come round till tomorrow as apparently he has loads to fix


----------



## Kanda (Jul 23, 2013)

Storm over Brixton from Londonist...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Manter said:


> storm last night broke one of our bedroom windows. Not entirely sure what happened- woken up by thunder, heard a bang, and broken window. glazier can't come round till tomorrow as apparently he has loads to fix


 
There was some nice hailstones.  I've just been hunting friend's biscuit tin pill box which we moved last night as hailstones were landing in it.  Couldn't remember where I put it 

Great sound is hailstones on metal


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Why is everyone calling it "epic"?
> 
> It lasted for about two minutes.



Bollox it was longer than that. 
And the thunder and lightning was amazing!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

The hail was deafening in the cab I was in. Extraordinary. And even scarey.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The hail was deafening in the cab I was in. Extraordinary. And even scarey.


 
I remember a massive hailstorm while I was on the top deck of a routemaster.  Was great fun


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 23, 2013)

Hailstones the size of chickpeas, then quails' eggs, then medium marbles were plummeting down violently for about 5-10 minutes last night in centralish SW9...  it was bloody dramatic sounding on glass roofs etc.  I'm quite relieved not to have lost any window or roof panes. Can't imagine what it must have been like to get caught outside in that! oops:  I am a hail coward and go "ow! ow! OWW!!!" even when I get caught by the tiny stingy ones the size of raw lentils.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Hailstones the size of chickpeas, then quails' eggs, then medium marbles were plummeting down violently for about 5-10 minutes last night in centralish SW9... it was bloody dramatic sounding on glass roofs etc. I'm quite relieved not to have lost any window or roof panes. Can't imagine what it must have been like to get caught outside in that! oops: I am a hail coward and go "ow! ow! OWW!!!" even when I get caught by the tiny stingy ones the size of raw lentils.)


 
It's the smallest things that hurt, look at paper cuts


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 23, 2013)

Amazing weather between 1.20 and 1.40 in SW2, shame it didn't last longer.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been hunting friend's biscuit tin pill box which we moved last night as hailstones were landing in it.


 

I think they might have melted by now.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Hailstones the size of chickpeas, then quails' eggs, then medium marbles were plummeting down violently for about 5-10 minutes last night in centralish SW9... it was bloody dramatic sounding on glass roofs etc. I'm quite relieved not to have lost any window or roof panes. Can't imagine what it must have been like to get caught outside in that! oops: I am a hail coward and go "ow! ow! OWW!!!" even when I get caught by the tiny stingy ones the size of raw lentils.)


 
It was quite a sound when I could hear it approaching from the horizon. Never heard anything quite like that before.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Why is everyone calling it "epic"?
> 
> It lasted for about two minutes.



We have dull empty lives mate. You not spotted that yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2013)

Manter said:
			
		

> storm last night broke one of our bedroom windows.  Not entirely sure what happened- woken up by thunder, heard a bang, and broken window.  glazier can't come round till tomorrow as apparently he has loads to fix



Sounds like a glazers gag that. Stick one 'thunder pane' in on every job to guarantee a call out.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't see any hailstones.  It was very noisy on my rear windows though so I guess that must have been.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

The covers come off.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks a little incongruouos, but I'm not hating it.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 23, 2013)

Great storm last night. Tried to record, but by the time I found the app the hailstones had stopped. I really thought we would lose some glass the noise was so loud. The wind seemed to be blowing from the West, so the housemates at the back of the house were oblivious until the thunder started.
At one point, I reckon you could have kayaked down the hill. Loads of tree and leaf debris this morning and a tide line on the pavements all the way to Brixton tube.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's the smallest things that hurt, look at paper cuts


 
And baseball bats.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> And baseball bats.


 
This is true, but don't want to get all American about it, so cricket bat might be better (or a rounders bat)


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Looks a little incongruouos, but I'm not hating it.


 
Just looks a bit cheap and temporary compared the delightful workmanship in the Victorian Gothic building next door.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It was quite a sound when I could hear it approaching from the horizon. Never heard anything quite like that before.


Sounds positively epic to me!
"extending beyond the usual or ordinary especially in size or scope."
"Surpassing the usual or ordinary, particularly in scope or size"


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Epic is 100% a hipster term, ed. Watch yourself.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Epic is 100% a hipster term, ed. Watch yourself.


 
Skin tight burgundy trousers, next. With turn ups.





*EPIC*


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Epic is 100% a hipster term, ed. Watch yourself.


No need.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


> No need.


I know, we're doing it for you. You hip, hip, hippity man.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I know, we're doing it for you. You hip, hip, hippity man.


Please go away.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh dear.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

That band was never good in the first place. So let's call it a draw.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That band was never good in the first place. So let's call it a draw.


Makes mental note: ignore all opinions concerning music coming from TruXtra.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Makes mental note: ignore all opinions concerning music coming from TruXtra.


Time to start praising your efforts then


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Time to start praising your efforts then


 
No need.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

Get a room, FFS.


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2013)

Manter said:


> storm last night broke one of our bedroom windows. Not entirely sure what happened


 You don't have any trees near your house do you?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Get a room, FFS.


That's my line, Plonket


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2013)

1993 link that I had not read before. Probably been posted before but thought I would bung it up for the tittle tattle. 

www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/vision-of-britain-a-stroll-through-the-district-from-hell-john-major-has-been-delving-into-his-past-to-model-a-britain-for-the-future-alex-renton-walks-the-streets-where-the-prime-minister-spent-his-adolescence-to-find-that-his-memories-are-unlikely-to-match-todays-ugly-reality-1463407.html


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

the real 'ugly reality' is that fucking url and matching headline. what a train smash.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 1993 link that I had not read before. Probably been posted before but thought I would bung it up for the tittle tattle.
> 
> www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/vision-of-britain-a-stroll-through-the-district-from-hell-john-major-has-been-delving-into-his-past-to-model-a-britain-for-the-future-alex-renton-walks-the-streets-where-the-prime-minister-spent-his-adolescence-to-find-that-his-memories-are-unlikely-to-match-todays-ugly-reality-1463407.html


 

is that address strictly Brixton? (144 Coldharbour lane)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> is that address strictly Brixton? (144 Coldharbour lane)


Most definitely not. That's L.Junc. if you believe that's a real neighbourhood. Camberwell if you don't.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2013)

Where should I have posted it then?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where should I have posted it then?


 
I've been meaning to start a Loughborough Junction chitter chatter thread. It could go there.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to start a Loughborough Junction chitter chatter thread. It could go there.



Get it in motion


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Get it in motion


Totes.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

Are we agreed that Loughborough Junction is not a subset of Brixton? ie the LJ thread should be filed under "London and the South East [of England]" rather than "Brixton"?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Are we agreed that Loughborough Junction is not a subset of Brixton? ie the LJ thread should be filed under "London and the South East [of England]" rather than "Brixton"?


No, 'we're' not and here's a clue why: _Brixton forum - "News, chat and discussion about *Brixton and surrounding area*."_


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


> No, 'we're' not and here's a clue why: _Brixton forum - "News, chat and discussion about *Brixton and surrounding area*."_


 

I believe that what you meant to say was

"Yes, we are agreed that LJ is not a subset of Brixton, but the Brixton forum allows discussion of the "surrounding area" and therefore it would be an appropriate place for a LJ chitter-chatter thread. Yours, your friendly moderating team. "


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I believe that what you meant to say was
> 
> "Yes, we are agreed that LJ is not a subset of Brixton, but the Brixton forum allows discussion of the "surrounding area" and therefore it would be an appropriate place for a LJ chitter-chatter thread. Yours, your friendly moderating team. "


You're quite mad.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

editor said:


> You're quite mad.



And you are very rude.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

I was in the Sun and Doves by King's College yesterday.  I'm never quite sure whether that comes under Brixton, Camberwell or somewhere else


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was in the Sun and Doves by King's College yesterday. I'm never quite sure whether that comes under Brixton, Camberwell or somewhere else


 

Very Camberwell


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

It's towards the edge of, but definitely Camberwell.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, I know it's Camberwell, but it's still Coldharbour Lane, and Coldharbour Lane to me is Brixton, whether half of it's in Camberwell or not


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

It's Camberwell.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I know it's Camberwell, but it's still Coldharbour Lane, and Coldharbour Lane to me is Brixton, whether half of it's in Camberwell or not


 
I expect you consider the whole of the Victoria Line to be Brixton as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I expect you consider the whole of the Victoria Line to be Brixton as well.


 
Don't be silly 

You mean it isn't?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^^I'm hoping this is all a delusional post chucklehead hangover?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 24, 2013)

So called smartphone suggested there would be another thunderstorm tonight. Guess i'm being greedy hoping for a bang two nights running.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> So called smartphone suggested there would be another thunderstorm tonight. Guess i'm being greedy hoping for a bang two nights running.


BBC app says no storms as does the met office app.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 24, 2013)

editor said:


> BBC app says no storms as does the met office app.


 

I'm ashamed of my phone


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm ashamed of my phone


Well, I'd wait until the morning as it may prove to be more accurate than the apps, in which case it should apply for the weatherman job on the TV.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 24, 2013)

HUWHERE'S MY RAIN?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 1993 link that I had not read before. Probably been posted before but thought I would bung it up for the tittle tattle.
> 
> www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/vision-of-britain-a-stroll-through-the-district-from-hell-john-major-has-been-delving-into-his-past-to-model-a-britain-for-the-future-alex-renton-walks-the-streets-where-the-prime-minister-spent-his-adolescence-to-find-that-his-memories-are-unlikely-to-match-todays-ugly-reality-1463407.html


 
Fascinating. I don't remember the article - but I used to regularly read the Independent, so maybe it's just senility setting in. The article is very negative about Brixton in the sterotypical way - maybe that's why I don't remember.
For reference here is the party political referred to 
Apologies in advance that this was posted on Youtube by the Conservative Home website.
I think that party political is a masterpiece - directed by John Schlessinger (Midnight Cowboy, Sunday Bloody Sunday etc). Never mind John Major's politics - he came across as a human being. Not necessarily one you would want to have a drink with, but human nevertheless.
I find Cameron, Boris & co far from human.
The intriguing thing about John Major is that he was originally a bank manager working for Standard Chartered Bank in Jos, in central Nigeria. He got sent back to UK after having a car accident.
If Major had not returned to UK we might have got Portillo (in unregenerated neo-Nazi mode) as PM.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 24, 2013)

'Epic' hustings earlier for the Tulse Hill councillor election. Graduate training scheme Lib dem girl, 'highly independent thinking' Labour stalwart, Tory who once lived in Josephine Avenue but has now buggered off to Clapham, amusing Socialist who brought the phrase 'capitalist system' into every sentence but owned up to loving his Tesco Clubcard and above all, wondrous, thunderous Welsh UKIP diva who would hold a referendum on the Tulse Hill parking problem. Put me down as a Don't Know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2013)

editor said:


> BBC app says no storms as does the met office app.


 
BBC last night had rain forecast in London for much of the afternoon.  Didn't see a drop


----------



## elmpp (Jul 24, 2013)

.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 24, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Fascinating. I don't remember the article - but I used to regularly read the Independent, so maybe it's just senility setting in. The article is very negative about Brixton in the sterotypical way - maybe that's why I don't remember.
> For reference here is the party political referred to
> Apologies in advance that this was posted on Youtube by the Conservative Home website.
> I think that party political is a masterpiece - directed by John Schlessinger (Midnight Cowboy, Sunday Bloody Sunday etc). Never mind John Major's politics - he came across as a human being. Not necessarily one you would want to have a drink with, but human nevertheless.
> ...





I sat through the entire nine minutes and seventeen seconds of that shit video so i feel entitled to comment. I made some notes!
1 - Has anyone got a photograph of Major standing on either of his two soap boxes?
2 - Does anyone have a photograph of the "crowd" reaction to my first point?
3 - He talks about a socialist government, we have never had one.
4 - A step up for me and my family was a council flat and the Tories deliberately destroyed all of that.
5 - He is wearing serial killer glasses.
6 - Most of it was close up footage of his face trying passionate, just a few seconds of fools shaking hands with him.
7 - Compassionate Conservatism is an oxymoron.
8 - Shaking hands and smiling with Mubarak.
9 - People will need to be trained and re trained and trained again. (approx 7:19)

To describe this as a masterpiece, political or otherwise is a nonsense. He came across as a stopgap fuckwit. According to Bernard Ingram; Thatcher could not stand being driven through Brixton on her way to her Dulwich home. It was the poverty that upset her not the blacks. (not a quote but close enough)
It was meant to be bulletproof but the Provisionals blew the fuck out of it. I heard the bang, reported thirty minutes later on ITV News at about half past midnight, never mentioned again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 24, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> 'Epic' hustings earlier for the Tulse Hill councillor election. Graduate training scheme Lib dem girl, 'highly independent thinking' Labour stalwart, Tory who once lived in Josephine Avenue but has now buggered off to Clapham, amusing Socialist who brought the phrase 'capitalist system' into every sentence but owned up to loving his Tesco Clubcard and above all, wondrous, thunderous Welsh UKIP diva who would hold a referendum on the Tulse Hill parking problem. Put me down as a Don't Know.


 

Did they stand up when they did their comedy?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't mean to get pissed but had a long day doing things in the heat so i had a few beers. The second storm has yet to come, not upgrading my phone for another four years, might look at new apps though. Very quiet  in central Brixton not heard the lullaby for many hours or anything. Even the foxes have had enough. Pure silence and it is cool enough to sleep comfortably with all windows open. Goodnight.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> 'Epic' hustings earlier for the Tulse Hill councillor election. Graduate training scheme Lib dem girl, 'highly independent thinking' Labour stalwart, Tory who once lived in Josephine Avenue but has now buggered off to Clapham, amusing Socialist who brought the phrase 'capitalist system' into every sentence but owned up to loving his Tesco Clubcard and above all, wondrous, thunderous Welsh UKIP diva who would hold a referendum on the Tulse Hill parking problem. Put me down as a Don't Know.


They are all shit, aren't they? The joy of mat leave is I have been in when they've ce round, so have had the dubious pleasure of talking to quite a few of them....


----------



## nagapie (Jul 24, 2013)

I always vote but was considering not as I've broken my toe and not sure the walk is worth it.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 24, 2013)

beer dray lorry is back.

reported.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> 'Epic' hustings earlier for the Tulse Hill councillor election. Graduate training scheme Lib dem girl, 'highly independent thinking' Labour stalwart, Tory who once lived in Josephine Avenue but has now buggered off to Clapham, amusing Socialist who brought the phrase 'capitalist system' into every sentence but owned up to loving his Tesco Clubcard and above all, wondrous, thunderous Welsh UKIP diva who would hold a referendum on the Tulse Hill parking problem. Put me down as a Don't Know.


 
Arse. I didn't know this was happening. I saw someone wearing a green rosette repeatedly prodding someone in the chest to make a point outside my place in the late afternoon. I wonder whether they won the proddee over?


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

The Lambeth (aka Dex/Prince of Wales/Brixton Clubhouse) will be running some rooftop parties till 6am over the summer.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2013)

editor said:


> The Lambeth (aka Dex/Prince of Wales/Brixton Clubhouse) will be running some rooftop parties till 6am over the summer.


 
They have a(nother) licence review next week. I can't make head nor tail of what is on the table but noise limiters are being proposed.


----------



## secateurz (Jul 24, 2013)

[Mods please remove if I am breaking any rules]

Anybody seen the new initiative set up where a firm is going to do home deliveries of Brix Village restaurants?

I dont want to name the place, but will if mods allow.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

secateurz said:


> [Mods please remove if I am breaking any rules]
> 
> Anybody seen the new initiative set up where a firm is going to do home deliveries of Brix Village restaurants?
> 
> I dont want to name the place, but will if mods allow.


 
I can't see why you couldn't name them.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure how that would work though?

I sometimes pop in and order things to take away, but even then, I'm not expecting to jump the queue, other than the queue of people waiting to be seated before they order. When you order a delivery take away, you expect to know roughly when it's going to arrive, so unless they work out some sort of prioritisation with the kitchens, you'd still be slightly in the dark as to when your food is going to turn up. 

The problem with the arcades is that the kitchens are small and don't allow for a much greater capacity. People like Franco have developed and opened new branches elsewhere (Blah-ham etc.).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 24, 2013)

I've often been into Negril and seen how busy it was so headed home to get delivery which always arrives within about 20 minutes. 

Guess they can prioritise delivery because its more certain, they don't have to wait for people to finish starters, go out for a fag, talk to their friends for ages and not be ready to order. 

I'd quite like deliveries from Brix Village


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 24, 2013)

isn't only open 3 days a week?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 25, 2013)

Well maybe whoever gets elected Councillor can help out with this one:

A resident in the block across the way wants me to keep an eye on her flat when she's on holiday next week. Not the usual plant watering jobbie though.Over the last few weeks her upstairs neighbour has thrown the following over the balcony: bleach onto window boxes...a double bed...tonight, a glass-topped table and oh yes, a few months back, herself. From the 4th floor.

Apparently all relevant authorities are aware of the case so all we can do is cross our ingers and advise people to wear crash helmets when putting the bins out.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 25, 2013)

But on the brighter side, some young apprentices on the Roupell Park estate were getting paid to help install solar panels today https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...304853899525227&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=like


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> A resident in the block across the way wants me to keep an eye on her flat when she's on holiday next week. Not the usual plant watering jobbie though.Over the last few weeks her upstairs neighbour has thrown the following over the balcony ....



Oh. Was on Effra rd a few weeks ago when I saw some stuff being thrown out of a window. Crazy!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Oh. Was on Effra rd a few weeks ago when I saw some stuff being thrown out of a window. Crazy!


 
I remember someone on St Matthews Estate emptying the contents of a flat from a sixth floor walkway. A duvet and other bits and pieces were still in the adjacent tree a couple of years later.


----------



## secateurz (Jul 25, 2013)

citypantry.co.uk
https://twitter.com/citypantry

I think it is a great idea


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 25, 2013)

will they include Jeff the Chef?

if not, i'm out.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 25, 2013)

I notice that Brazzas has been given a lick of paint and looked pretty busy when I went past last night.

They're also doing pints for £2.50 and pork rolls for £3.50 (advertised on a chalk board outside) which I may or may not try this evening....

Edit: City Pantry added me on Twitter last week and I had no idea who they were. The idea of delivered Franco Manca pizza _is_ appealing.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Went to Fish, Wings and Tings last night. Pretty poor. Crap service and they'd run out of Jerk Chicken by 9pm. That's half the menu shot...


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I notice that Brazzas has been given a lick of paint and looked pretty busy when I went past last night.
> 
> They're also doing pints for £2.50 and pork rolls for £3.50 (advertised on a chalk board outside) which I may or may not try this evening....
> 
> Edit: City Pantry added me on Twitter last week and I had no idea who they were. The idea of delivered Franco Manca pizza _is_ appealing.


 
I had lunch in there he other day. Really friendly people - not much english. Chicken and avocado sandwich was very nice but could have done with less salt. Some of the salads look good too.

We self delivered a bath of FM pizzas just around the corner - they go cold very very quickly!

ETA (not a bath of pizzas, a batch. Sorry for any confusion  )


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2013)

Block 336 http://www.block336.com/ on brixton road is hosting the impact art fair........
http://www.impact-art-fair.org.uk/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Block 336 http://www.block336.com/ on brixton road is hosting the impact art fair........
> http://www.impact-art-fair.org.uk/


 

 Thanks, didn't know about this and it looks good. Like the work of Paul Bellingham which was featured in the video. Hope i can make it along.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2013)

Can someone, physically if necessary, stop me from attending the impact art fair? boohoo?

much obliged thanks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Can someone, physically if necessary, stop me from attending the impact art fair? boohoo?
> 
> much obliged thanks.



Is there a problem with the event ?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Is there a problem with the event ?


 

No. I've just spent way more money than I can afford buying pictures recently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Is there a problem with the event ?


 

I think it's more a problem with quimcunx buying excessive amounts of artwork!


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

Oooh, that looks good.  I need some pictures....


----------



## BBTim (Jul 25, 2013)

Someone found this lovely young staffie running back and forth across Brixton Hill this morning, narrowly missed by cars and buses. I've taken him in for now, and am about to take him to Battersea Dog's Home, just wondered if anyone here recognises him?


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's more a problem with quimcunx buying excessive amounts of artwork!


 
Is there such a thing as excessive amounts of artwork?!


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

BBTim said:


> Someone found this lovely young staffie running back and forth across Brixton Hill this morning, narrowly missed by cars and buses. I've taken him in for now, and am about to take him to Battersea Dog's Home, just wondered if anyone here recognises him?


I've tweeted it on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

BBTim said:


> Someone found this lovely young staffie running back and forth across Brixton Hill this morning, narrowly missed by cars and buses. I've taken him in for now, and am about to take him to Battersea Dog's Home, just wondered if anyone here recognises him?
> 
> View attachment 37611


 
Nice looking dog. Hope he's chipped (local vet might check for you?). They're already 70-80% "staffied up" at Battersea.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is there such a thing as excessive amounts of artwork?!


It depends on the nature of the artwork concerned.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Nice looking dog. Hope he's chipped (local vet might check for you?). They're already 70-80% "staffied up" at Battersea.



Nice looking?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Nice looking?


Yeah.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Nice looking?


 
I've seen you on Twitter. Stones and glass houses and all that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Nice looking dog. Hope he's chipped (local vet might check for you?). They're already 70-80% "staffied up" at Battersea.


 
There was a noticeable lack of staffies at the Country Show this year (and last year) but I think I read that the police nabbed loads before last year's show


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

BBTim said:


> Someone found this lovely young staffie running back and forth across Brixton Hill this morning, narrowly missed by cars and buses. I've taken him in for now, and am about to take him to Battersea Dog's Home, just wondered if anyone here recognises him?


he looks in really good condition.  Hope his owners are found


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 25, 2013)

wait... what? what were they doing? how can you nab a dog?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wait... what? what were they doing? how can you nab a dog?


 
Sorry, I meant pit bull terriers, and it's more probably to do with the Dangerous Dogs Act



> - Identified ownership of a number of illegal breeds (Pitbull Terrier type dogs, Dangerous Dogs Act 1991, sec 1), which has resulted in the seizure of 22 dogs.


 


> Banned Dogs
> 3.4 In the UK, under the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 Section 1 (Amended 1997), it is
> illegal to own a banned type of dogs (if it is not registered on the Index of Exempted
> Dogs Register). These four banned types of dogs are;
> ...


----------



## Kanda (Jul 25, 2013)

BBTim said:


> Someone found this lovely young staffie running back and forth across Brixton Hill this morning, narrowly missed by cars and buses. I've taken him in for now, and am about to take him to Battersea Dog's Home, just wondered if anyone here recognises him?
> 
> View attachment 37611



Looks like the one that came bombing past me with it's owner calling after it near Windmill gardens this morning...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2013)

The former Angel pub on Coldharbour Lane has been featured by Handpicked Brixton on facebook in their 
"where in Brixton is this" feature...... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Handpicked-Brixton/170961002957757?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> The former Angel pub on Coldharbour Lane has been featured by Handpicked Brixton on facebook in their
> "where in Brixton is this" feature...... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Handpicked-Brixton/170961002957757?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


 
There's a startlingly original idea.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a startlingly original idea.


I'm beginning to wonder if you are moonlighting on that page


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2013)

I was offered street laughing gas on Atlantic Road a couple of weeks ago. Talk about gentrification.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I was offered street laughing gas on Atlantic Road a couple of weeks ago. Talk about gentrification.


All the kids are doing it apparently...


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wait... what? what were they doing? how can you nab a dog?



Half fill a yogurt pot with beer & bury it next to your lettuces so that the top is level with the soil.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuckballs. Someone just walked into my house and helped themselves to my laptop whilst I was trimming the front hedge. Had just checked U75 too!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Fuckballs. Someone just walked into my house and helped themselves to my laptop whilst I was trimming the front hedge. Had just checked U75 too!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm hearing lots of reports like this recently... someone walking into another house whilst the mum was upstairs with the baby and clearing them out of quite a bit of stuff, for example. We tend to leave our back doors open whilst at home in the summer (as we're in and out of the back garden) but I've been getting more paranoid about it now.

So sorry you lost your laptop...


----------



## MissL (Jul 25, 2013)

i saw that staffie in sainsbury's local on brixton hill earlier. he was running around the store. the staff didn't know what to do. staff flummoxed by staffie. hope he gets home soon. or she.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is there such a thing as excessive amounts of artwork?!


 

When you have more artwork than wall.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Fuckballs. Someone just walked into my house and helped themselves to my laptop whilst I was trimming the front hedge. Had just checked U75 too!


 
Aw fuck. That sucks. I've got a basic but functioning netbook you can borrow if you need one.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It depends on the nature of the artwork concerned.


 

All of my artwork is of the utmost taste.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Aw fuck. That sucks. I've got a basic but functioning netbook you can borrow if you need one.


Cheers fella. V kind. Reckon I'll take the opportunity to step away from the PC for a few days! Everything is backed up and all my contacts synced with Google and mobile so no disaster. Annoyingly had just bought an SSD and new battery but neither installed yet. If anyone gets offered a Dell Studio XPS 13 (it has an unusual leather trim on the lid) let me know.

I installed Prey so waiting for the fucker to turn it on...


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Cheers fella. V kind. Reckon I'll take the opportunity to step away from the PC for a few days! Everything is backed up and all my contacts synced with Google and mobile so no disaster. Annoyingly had just bought an SSD and new battery but neither installed yet. If anyone gets offered a Dell Studio XPS 13 (it has an unusual leather trim on the lid) let me know.
> 
> I installed Prey so waiting for the fucker to turn it on...


 
Do you want me to tweet this on BBuzz - we've got over 6,600 followers now so it'll be seen around town.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2013)

Check the Computer Exchange or whatever it's called on the high street


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Do you want me to tweet this on BBuzz - we've got over 6,600 followers now so it'll be seen around town.





editor said:


> Do you want me to tweet this on BBuzz - we've got over 6,600 followers now so it'll be seen around town.


Vood idea. Buzz away! Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Check the Computer Exchange or whatever it's called on the high street


 
One on Streatham High Road worth checking as well


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Vood idea. Buzz away! Thanks.


 
Can you give me the rough area please?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2013)

*fondles leather trim on new laptop*


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> *fondles leather trim on new laptop*


 
I bet you got a great price on that too!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Can you give me the rough area please?


Bottom of Brixton Hill.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I bet you got a great price on that too!


It's well fondled.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

Tweetified.


----------



## zenie (Jul 25, 2013)

Very excited to see a Creams opening, stoners munching paradise 

http://www.creamscafe.com/

I've been wondering why Brixton doesn't have an ice cream parlour and now it does.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2013)

Where on Brixton Road is that? 


No don't tell me.  I don't need any icecream parlouring.


----------



## zenie (Jul 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Where on Brixton Road is that?
> 
> 
> No don't tell me.  I don't need any icecream parlouring.



The parade with the bus stops on opposite side of road from Gresham Rd.

Have you seen the menu


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 25, 2013)

Mary Atkins (Labour) stomped all over the opposition in Tulse Hill.


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Mary Atkins (Labour) stomped all over the opposition in Tulse Hill.


That was predictable. At least Anna Ahmed can go and finish her GCSEs now...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2013)

zenie said:


> Very excited to see a Creams opening, stoners munching paradise
> 
> http://www.creamscafe.com/
> 
> I've been wondering why Brixton doesn't have an ice cream parlour and now it does.


Fuck ice cream, what about kebab?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 26, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Mary Atkins (Labour) stomped all over the opposition in Tulse Hill.


 

The Labour machine stamped all over the opposition. Candidate irrelevant


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2013)

I had the winning picture of Be ready to roll too.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2013)

Three muggings or attempted muggings of women in Mervan Road, Dalberg Road, Effra Parade over the last three nights apparently.

Two young ish blokes on one bike. There's also a hike in car break ins judging by the amount of shiny glass I've had to avoid in the mornings lately.

And I would be a bit more excited about the ice cream parlour if it hadn't replaced a Lambeth Children and Young People's service site.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 26, 2013)

zenie said:


> I've been wondering why Brixton doesn't have an ice cream parlour and now it does.



It already has one - Lab G in Brixton Village. And it's excellent.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2013)

Really? I find the ice cream good, but nothing amazing and the service can be a little cold sometimes. (rim shot comedy sound effect unintended)

I wish Criterion in Sydenham had never closed.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Three muggings or attempted muggings of women in Mervan Road, Dalberg Road, Effra Parade over the last three nights apparently.
> <snip>
> And I would be a bit more excited about the ice cream parlour if it hadn't replaced a Lambeth Children and Young People's service site.


 
Spot the connection


----------



## shygirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, will pop along to this a bit later. Wondered what all the pink balloons at the entrance was about yesterday.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 26, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Three muggings or attempted muggings of women in Mervan Road, Dalberg Road, Effra Parade over the last three nights apparently.
> 
> Two young ish blokes on one bike. There's also a hike in car break ins judging by the amount of shiny glass I've had to avoid in the mornings lately.
> 
> And I would be a bit more excited about the ice cream parlour if it hadn't replaced a Lambeth Children and Young People's service site.


 
That building has had fostering and adoption, social services and the youth offending service in it.  The YOS is now back in its former site on Acre Lane, so its not actually a loss of provision.  But you do have to question the wisdom, or lack of, in moving the YOS from Acre Lane to the now ice-cream parlour site and then back to Acre Lane.  Imagine how much money was wasted on this.  And for some reason, far more fights and attacks between young people attending the YOS took place when it was on Brixton Rd than ever at Acre Lane.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2013)

Wasn't the chicken shop some sort of boundary between two gangs? Working around there was interesting on some days, despite the police shop being directly over the road.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It depends on the nature of the artwork concerned.


 
£50 off at http://www.whitewallgalleries.com/ 

here-

http://voucher.whitewallgalleries.com/step1.php


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 26, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> When you have more artwork than wall.


 
*raises hand*

mine is on rotation.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2013)

Things you don't expect to see at the 414 Club #1: "The second best drag night in Brixton"











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ag-night-at-the-414-club-on-coldharbour-lane/


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 26, 2013)

zenie said:


> Very excited to see a Creams opening, stoners munching paradise


 
It's going to have to be pretty good to win me over from Afters in Tooting....


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 27, 2013)

Upstairs of Santander / Abbey is applying to change from B1 (office) to C3 (residential) for 4x 1 bed + 2x 2 beds.
Am I right in thinking there was a planning watch thread?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Fascinating. I don't remember the article - but I used to regularly read the Independent, so maybe it's just senility setting in. The article is very negative about Brixton in the sterotypical way - maybe that's why I don't remember.
> For reference here is the party political referred to


there's some great footage of Brixton in that video. There's also someone I recognise in there, standing with a group of market traders talking to Major, looking a sprightly 20 years younger!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2013)

editor said:


> The Lambeth (aka Dex/Prince of Wales/Brixton Clubhouse) will be running some rooftop parties till 6am over the summer.


They close the terrace at 11pm. Party continues indoors.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> They close the terrace at 11pm. Party continues indoors.


 
I think that's the theory but not always the practice tbh.  The music's been blaring out till well after that according to some neighbours.  I don't hear it cos of where my bedroom is.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 27, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Really? I find the ice cream good, but nothing amazing and the service can be a little cold sometimes. (rim shot comedy sound effect unintended)


I find their flavours hit and miss. Some of them are great, and some are unimpressive. Plus it's v expensive, obviously.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> there's some great footage of Brixton in that video. There's also someone I recognise in there, standing with a group of market traders talking to Major, looking a sprightly 20 years younger!


I recognised him too!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2013)

Strange chemical smells reported in Pulross Road. Three police cars and five fire engines in attendance. Road closed to traffic. Lady reportedly taken ill, possibly with carbon monoxide poisoning  Doesn't appear to be any imminent danger though - the Papa's Park kids fun day right across the street is in full swing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> there's some great footage of Brixton in that video. There's also someone I recognise in there, standing with a group of market traders talking to Major, looking a sprightly 20 years younger!


 
I remember Burton's


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2013)

They also sell laptops in that computer exchange beside GamesMaster. I got rid of a load of old crappy hardware in there today, didn't see the pimped up laptop though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2013)

I want a pimp laptop


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Cheers fella. V kind. Reckon I'll take the opportunity to step away from the PC for a few days! Everything is backed up and all my contacts synced with Google and mobile so no disaster. Annoyingly had just bought an SSD and new battery but neither installed yet. If anyone gets offered a Dell Studio XPS 13 (it has an unusual leather trim on the lid) let me know.
> 
> I installed Prey so waiting for the fucker to turn it on...


 
That really crap thing to happen.

If you do not get your old one back and need to get new one I rate these people for recycled computers. If you do not mind using Linux. And they are cheap compared to new computers. Ubuntu open source software is free. Mine is still working ok.


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2013)

Went out with friends in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade/the Vilaaaage (delete as appropriate)- first time I've been out on a Saturday night there for ages. Heavingly busy but all the queues moving at a fair lick, we ate at Kaosan (spelling?) then had Red Velvet cake and coffee at cream and crumbs or whatever it's called at the far end, then went to the Craft Beer Co for a nightcap. Craft was the only place that disappointed- loud, smelly, and full of twats. Everywhere else the food was good, there was a mixed crowd of people having a good night, it was a good atmosphere and nice to see (and the security people kept letting me into the loos for free, so even they aren't too bad!)


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh- and as we walked them from the tube, the thing that stuck them most was how many mobile phone shops there were. They wanted to know if it was a planned concentration of one industry, like Hoxton roundabout or something...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> Went out with friends in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade/the Vilaaaage (delete as appropriate)- first time I've been out on a Saturday night there for ages. Heavingly busy but all the queues moving at a fair lick, we ate at Kaosan (spelling?) then had Red Velvet cake and coffee at cream and crumbs or whatever it's called at the far end, then went to the Craft Beer Co for a nightcap. Craft was the only place that disappointed- loud, smelly, and full of twats. Everywhere else the food was good, there was a mixed crowd of people having a good night, it was a good atmosphere and nice to see (and the security people kept letting me into the loos for free, so even they aren't too bad!)



Went to Kaosarn too. Pretty good, if slightly hot for my pathetic palate. 

Cake place is incredible.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> Oh- and as we walked them from the tube, the thing that stuck them most was how many mobile phone shops there were. They wanted to know if it was a planned concentration of one industry, like Hoxton roundabout or something...



In 1913, those five phone shop sites were each occupied by telegram and telegraphic exchanges. Before that, five candle shops.


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> In 1913, those five phone shop sites were each occupied by telegram and telegraphic exchanges. Before that, five candle shops.


It's more than 5 now- ee, phones for you, car phone warehouse, virgin, t mobile, O2... Er, think there's another one. Bonkers. 

(I am aware that this has already been done to death on this thread, but someone from another town getting off the tube and going wtf? brings it home how very surreal it is!)


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> It's more than 5 now- ee, phones for you, car phone warehouse, virgin, t mobile, O2... Er, think there's another one. Bonkers.
> 
> (I am aware that this has already been done to death on this thread, but someone from another town getting off the tube and going wtf? brings it home how very surreal it is!)



Yep. These crap phone shops do nothing for me. I'd rather a Clark's shoe shop.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yep. These crap phone shops do nothing for me. I'd rather a Clark's shoe shop.


 

It's almost impossible to buy a pair of mens shoes in Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's almost impossible to buy a pair of mens shoes in Brixton.


Depends what you want. Cheap office stuff? TK Maxx.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Depends what you want. Cheap office stuff? TK Maxx.


 

Casual wear. Bought a pair of "desert shoes" from TX Maxx. They looked fine in the shop but are clearly different shades only noticed when out in them. Moreover, the only shoes for sale are the ones on the shelves which are usually scuffed or slightly damaged in some way. Nothing fresh in boxes.


----------



## Manter (Jul 28, 2013)

JDSports have plenty of box-fresh

<<runs away>>


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

Coldharbour Lane is closed to traffic between Gresham Road and Atlantic Road today for 'crane operation' at Brixton Square.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> It's more than 5 now- ee, phones for you, car phone warehouse, virgin, t mobile, O2... Er, think there's another one. Bonkers.
> 
> (I am aware that this has already been done to death on this thread, but someone from another town getting off the tube and going wtf? brings it home how very surreal it is!)


Yup. It's the phone version of the Shoe Event Horizon. If we, as a species, all lose the ability to talk then we've had ample warning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Cake place is incredible.


new cake shop?


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> Went out with friends in Brixton Village/Granville Arcade/the Vilaaaage (delete as appropriate)- first time I've been out on a Saturday night there for ages. Heavingly busy but all the queues moving at a fair lick, we ate at Kaosan (spelling?) then had Red Velvet cake and coffee at cream and crumbs or whatever it's called at the far end, then went to the Craft Beer Co for a nightcap. Craft was the only place that disappointed- loud, smelly, and full of twats. Everywhere else the food was good, there was a mixed crowd of people having a good night, it was a good atmosphere and nice to see (and the security people kept letting me into the loos for free, so even they aren't too bad!)



Do people usually have to pay to use the toilets?!!!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

Onket said:


> Do people usually have to pay to use the toilets?!!!



20p. But people hold the door open to the (several) loos. So basically free


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2013)

Where is this?


----------



## Manter (Jul 28, 2013)

Onket said:


> Where is this?


corner of Brixton Village by Cornucopia and the shop that sells african home wares whose name i can't remember


----------



## Manter (Jul 28, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> new cake shop?


I think it's new ish- its down the very end of the walk through to the market under the railway bridge.  Red Velvet cake is amazing


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2013)

I have no idea where you mean  is it in the village?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 28, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> They also sell laptops in that computer exchange beside GamesMaster. I got rid of a load of old crappy hardware in there today, didn't see the pimped up laptop though.


will they buy any old crap hardware?
because I have a lot of that and need to get rid of it somehow and I'm not sure that giving it away for free will work.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> will they buy any old crap hardware?
> because I have a lot of that and need to get rid of it somehow and I'm not sure that giving it away for free will work.


 

Computer exchange or whatever they call themselves would not take my old Xbox because they said it failed a test. It was in perfect working order. Gamesmaster took it on the spot and offered a slightly better price.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I have no idea where you mean  is it in the village?


 
It's by the Pope's Road entrance to the Village.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah ok


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2013)

Manter post: 12436086 said:
			
		

> corner of Brixton Village by Cornucopia and the shop that sells african home wares whose name i can't remember



A bar or a food place?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2013)

Impact Fair at Block.336 well worth a visit. Ends today.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

Ms T said:


> It's by the Pope's Road entrance to the Village.



Exactly: called Sponge and Cream. Among best cakes I've eaten.


----------



## Manter (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes! 





Biddlybee said:


> I have no idea where you mean  is it in the village?


Yes! Am failing completely to remember any of the shop names nearby.... You come in under the railway bridge under the Brixton village sign, and there are the two places that sell cookware, cleaning stuff etc on the narrow entryway, then it's the first place on your left. If you keep going straight ahead you get to that WAG free place.

E2a ahha, fortunately someone more coherent has pitched up to clarify


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Exactly: called Sponge and Cream. Among best cakes I've eaten.


That is a bold claim, I might go get cake tomorrow.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

It's been a great summer in Brixton. It's not over yet! Looking forward to Splash.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 28, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> That is a bold claim, I might go get cake tomorrow.


 

I have yet to come across a cake shop where the cakes aren't too sweet. The old Wild Caper used to do some really good ones but every other time I eat cake in Brixton, I am underwhelmed. I await your review.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

Sign inside ClearVision opticians, Brixton Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> That is a bold claim, I might go get cake tomorrow.


 

One of their major strength is the portions are massive.   They can be quite sweet though, nagapie.  She wouldn't tell me how many calories in a slice. 

Wild caper did some nice stuff, truesay.   they seem to have changed what they do. I used to like the odd salad from there, especially the beetroot pesto.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I have yet to come across a cake shop where the cakes aren't too sweet. The old Wild Caper used to do some really good ones but every other time I eat cake in Brixton, I am underwhelmed. I await your review.


 

They are quite sweet, I confess.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

Have enjoyed many amazing carrot cake slices from Rosie's cafe


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 28, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Sign inside ClearVision opticians, Brixton Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> View attachment 37972


 
that's made my fucking week.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Casual wear. Bought a pair of "desert shoes" from TX Maxx. They looked fine in the shop but are clearly different shades only noticed when out in them. Moreover, the only shoes for sale are the ones on the shelves which are usually scuffed or slightly damaged in some way. Nothing fresh in boxes.


It's rubbish for trainers and casual wear shoes.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 28, 2013)

TK Maxx hearts Brixton.


Do you?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> TK Maxx hearts Brixton.
> 
> 
> Do you?


 

Yes. But the point about shoes is pretty much right.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Have enjoyed many amazing carrot cake slices from Rosie's cafe


 

I find those way too sweet. You definitely have a sweet tooth.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I find those way too sweet. You definitely have a sweet tooth.


 

Correct. I even enjoy German wine


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> TK Maxx hearts Brixton.
> 
> 
> Do you?


 

I do but not the way they do. How about you?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 28, 2013)

I see some witty wag has graffiti-ed the effra social sign board.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I see some witty wag has graffiti-ed the effra social sign board.


What does it say? Pic?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 28, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I do but not the way they do. How about you?


 
i'm pretty moist just thinking about it.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2013)

editor said:


> What does it say? Pic?


 

And opposite, on the back wall of the church on the St Matthew's estate, someone has sprayed 'YUPPIES OUT'


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone know what this is all about?






> Jason Smith @Captain_Smithy
> @brixtonbuzz @BrixtonBlog Anyone know what this is about? Same thing spotted in Brixton on Superdrug wall± in Soho. pic.twitter.com/QRGw2fy6av


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this is all about?


 
I assumed that it was done by an attention seeker trying to use a magical square, possibly fuelling it with curiosity from people seeing it. Saw it on Friday on my way to the Rec, thought no more about it.

Edited to add: Alternatively, it's part of a viral advertising thing, similar to the "I love my koala" pavement graffiti around Upper Tulse Hill.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 28, 2013)

reflektor

innit.


----------



## T & P (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe it's one of those burglar codes letting would-be burglars know if the premises are doable or should be avoided.

Unlikely though


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this is all about?
> 
> View attachment 37984


 

All over central Brixton, first noticed it outside the Academy on thursday afternoon, thought it was part of some hipster jogging game. Raining now, soon be gone.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this is all about?
> 
> View attachment 37984


 
Someone plugging a band I'd guess, or something like that.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Someone plugging a band I'd guess, or something like that.


 
Or - even worse - some ghastly corporate 'street' 'viral' campaign.  And I've just played into their hands.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Casual wear. Bought a pair of "desert shoes" from TX Maxx. They looked fine in the shop but are clearly different shades only noticed when out in them. Moreover, the only shoes for sale are the ones on the shelves which are usually scuffed or slightly damaged in some way. Nothing fresh in boxes.



Jeans Corner ( next to plan b) carry a decent selection of suede desert boots boxed and n various colours I think they are £19.99 a pair.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 29, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Jeans Corner ( next to plan b) carry a decent selection of suede desert boots boxed and n various colours I think they are £19.99 a pair.


 

Tend to avoid that shop having received high pressure sales tactics when i was a boy. Might give them another go in the future.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Tend to avoid that shop having received high pressure sales tactics when i was a boy. Might give them another go in the future.


Tbh I felt no pressure, just askd for the colour and the size, a box was forthcoming and bingo, I even got a pair of lookalike wallabies for about a tenner. Also worth a mention for casual footwear is Ras Clarke market stall in station road which has a good selection of clarkes shoes, although I still miss websters shoe shop.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Tend to avoid that shop having received high pressure sales tactics when i was a boy. Might give them another go in the future.


never got pressure sales tactics there, then again I never went as a boy.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> I think it's new ish- its down the very end of the walk through to the market under the railway bridge. Red Velvet cake is amazing


 

She's been there for ages, but used to be opposite Retrouvius (second hand clothes) and Brick Box.... cakes are yummy and MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

There was a fabulously drunk tranny in the Albert on the weekend. At least he said he was a 'real' tranny. The red dress was quite nice.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 29, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> She's been there for ages, but used to be opposite Retrouvius (second hand clothes) and Brick Box.... cakes are yummy and MASSIVE!!!!



It's a mail order kind of commercial catering business that is kind enough to give us a slice of the action


----------



## leanderman (Jul 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And opposite, on the back wall of the church on the St Matthew's estate, someone has sprayed 'YUPPIES OUT'


 

Disappointingly, I've just noticed it actually, jauntily says 'YUPPIES OUT!'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Tend to avoid that shop having received high pressure sales tactics when i was a boy. Might give them another go in the future.


 

Have used them for decades and never felt hassled


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Disappointingly, I've just noticed it actually, jauntily says 'YUPPIES OUT!'


 
The exclamation mark is an important part of their branding


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2013)

Millions of sirens heading to Streatham or maybe clapham park. Well one every couple of minutes.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Millions of sirens heading to Streatham or maybe clapham park. Well one every couple of minutes.


1,000,002. I counted them.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 29, 2013)

That reminds me, a copper explained to me why you often see cop cars with sirens on going in opposite directions. The first car to get to the scene is a rapid response unit which just cruises around waiting for a call. Their job is just to get their fast, assess things, decide which other units should be despatched, then sod off to the next emergency.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe it's uniform discount night at pizza hut.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 29, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's uniform discount night at pizza hut.


 
*shows up dressed as Goebbals*


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2013)

It amuses me how the YUPPIES OUT thing confuses people, especially when it confuses u75 types. They are doing good work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It amuses me how the YUPPIES OUT thing confuses people, especially when it confuses u75 types. They are doing good work.


How does it confuse people?


----------



## Onket (Jul 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That reminds me, a copper explained to me why you often see cop cars with sirens on going in opposite directions. The first car to get to the scene is a rapid response unit which just cruises around waiting for a call. Their job is just to get their fast, assess things, decide which other units should be despatched, then sod off to the next emergency.



This is bollocks.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 29, 2013)

I bow to your superior knowledge of police command and control.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 29, 2013)

Loads of armed police on Moorish Rd just now. Left without incident it seems. Rumour in pub about 2 shootings or stabbings on Rush Common earlier...


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge of police command and control.



They speed around with sirens on whenever they fancy it.

When I lived up near Kennington Park just after they raised the rasta 'crack house' they looked like they were doing time trials around the park. This was at all hours.

Waste of fucking space scumbags.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2013)

Still to try this cake... maybe today


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 30, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Millions of sirens heading to Streatham or maybe clapham park. Well one every couple of minutes.


BBC reporting someone has been murdered and two other people injured in the same incident. 

Could be something to so with Kanda's post as well?

Edit: man arrested in connection with the incident.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Shit. That explains the helicopter last night...

@BBCNews: Woman stabbed to death & 2 others wounded in attacks in Brixton, London on Monday evening. Man arrested - via @dannyshawbbc

@SLPBenMorgan: Police launch murder investigation after a woman was fatally stabbed last night near #BrixtonHill. 40yo man arrested... (1/2)

@SLPBenMorgan: (2/2) Two other women, one aged 17, also stabbed last night. 2 separate incidents, linked. First was in Redlands Way on the hill.

@SLPBenMorgan: The 40yo man was arrested on a bus in Leigham Court Rd #Streatham last night, police confirm.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 30, 2013)

Redlands Way the estate opposite the Gallery?

Fucking grim news...


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 30, 2013)

eish. that's some nasty shit.

stop fucking stabbing people you cunts!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Three women (one 17) stabbed by a 40 year old man?  

What a shit night


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks that way Badgers. 

No one else involved according to the Beeb.

Now being reported in the fucking Mail: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...icion-murder-woman-stabbed-death-injured.html


----------



## Ms T (Jul 30, 2013)

Tilson Gardens was the second location.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2013)

And the Beeb http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23501370


----------



## leanderman (Jul 30, 2013)

Second item on R4 PM


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

Front page of the Standard.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the updates on the news that news has been reported by various news outlets.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Thanks everyone for all the updates on the news that news has been reported by various news outlets.



Yawn...


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

I wanted to post about something else but conversation had slowed so much that I was considering asking for the thread title to be changed. 

Perhaps people are waiting for August.


----------



## Manter (Jul 30, 2013)

I went to honest burger for lunch.  Good to try them at last after hearing so much about them and they are very good burgers.  I'd still not queue for an hour plus to have one on a Saturday night though- it was a good burger, but still only a burger.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Shit. That explains the helicopter last night....


 
As, wondered if anyone else had noticed that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Manter said:
			
		

> still only a burger.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2013)

On honest, they should have a wee stall selling their chips only.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> On honest, they should have a wee stall selling their chips only.


I think you'll find that a wee stall is for chinese meals _al fresco._


----------



## mxh (Jul 30, 2013)

Manter said:


> it was a good burger, but still only a burger.


 
Like Franco Manca , good but just a pizza


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> On honest, they should have a wee stall selling their chips only.


They've taken over enough of the market already, no?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2013)

mxh said:


> Like Franco Manca , good but just a pizza



very good, but just pizza/burger.

and the profit margins must be even better

making burgers isn't that difficult, for example


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2013)

What time will the post arrive today? Ours tends to vary between 11am and 3pm


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 31, 2013)

There's a PCSO putting stickers on bikes in the bike racks in downtown Brickers. The stickers say "Lock the frame and both wheels to the stand." So now we know.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

how about a sticker that says "don't steal this bike or else we will catch you and you will go to prison"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What time will the post arrive today? Ours tends to vary between 11am and 3pm


 
Very strange things going on wih the Post Office.  The other day we had three deliveries.

Got a letter from the Post Office about how things were changing, but can't remember any of what was said

Meanwhile, I don't know whether it's GPS or something that's sending lots of delivery drivers down the wrong road, but Ocado last week said he was outside front door and he wasn't, and Parcelforce have said they tried to deliver and left a card (twice) when they didn't resulting in one package being returned.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's a PCSO putting stickers on bikes in the bike racks in downtown Brickers. The stickers say "Lock the frame and both wheels to the stand." So now we know.


 

Ah I must have bumped into him today in Stockwell. He decided that as he was a PCSO he didn't need to indicate at the lights, which prompted a lot of shouting from the cyclists behind him. 

Has anyone checked whether the BRIXTON / sustrans stands are too big for a secure lock yet?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll try my Kryptonite mini for a biscuit.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

funny you should ask - i popped round there last week and did an entirely unscientific mini evo test.

all letters other than 'O' - pass.







'O' - not so much.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2013)

PCSO FAIL: NOT LOKING BOTH YOURE WHEELS!


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

locking

your


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Got a letter from the Post Office about how things were changing, but can't remember any of what was said


we got one today- says we may have a different postman (we don't have a regular one) and the timing may be different (we don't have a regular time).  So a good use of money all round.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> we got one today- says we may have a different postman (we don't have a regular one) and the timing may be different (we don't have a regular time).  So a good use of money all round.



Management are probably doing this on purpose so once it's privatised everyone will be happy with the "Improved "  service.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

yawn.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> we got one today- says we may have a different postman (we don't have a regular one) and the timing may be different (we don't have a regular time). So a good use of money all round.


 

Yep, that's the one I got. 

Friend is getting pissed off as he's ringing his door every morning and waking him up to gain entrance to the block of flats, so I don't know whether it's a new postman or not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What time will the post arrive today? Ours tends to vary between 11am and 3pm


you  but you should be glad as you now have the opportunity to play post time betting, opening a book on when the post's delivered.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Chilavert (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't think you get many yuppies living on that part of Effra Road tbf.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I don't think you get many yuppies living on that part of Effra Road tbf.


 
That did go through my mind, tbh.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

there's a few holed up in effra parade. i done seen 'em.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I don't think you get many yuppies living on that part of Effra Road tbf.



But it is on their/my way to work


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> But it is on their/my way to work


So you consider yourself a yuppie eh?

Get him!!!!!!1111!!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> But it is on their/my OUR way to work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Effra Social about 1pm 






It had been painted over at 3pm when I came back past.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> But it is on their/my way to work


 
It was on my way _from_ work to the caff, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2013)

The 'Eurolink café'


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 31, 2013)

The Effra Social is a more legitimate anti-gentrification target in my opinion.


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The 'Eurolink café'


I really should get over my fear and go in one day.  But it does look remarkably unappetising!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 31, 2013)

those bollards aren't helping... euw


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the wind-blown rubbish and weed-infested grass


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

I had forgotten about that place. Might go tomorrow (if I remember).


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

Of course, the anti-gentrification graff started much earlier. This was taken in 2010-



Onket said:


>


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 31, 2013)

As angry rallying cries go 'Yuppies Out' is a bit weak tbh.

'Yuppie Scum Fuck Off' or something would at least sound less polite.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

The 'G' is similar. Perhaps the same disgruntled local?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The 'Eurolink café'


 
Mmmm. So tempting!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> As angry rallying cries go 'Yuppies Out' is a bit weak tbh.


You've missed out the exclamation mark. That makes all the difference.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2013)

Onket said:


> locking
> 
> your


 

Yes sorry about that, I'd just been reading the 1Direction fangirl tweets to the GQ and I think my brain was taken ovah.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2013)

Whilst on the subject of local graffiti, I almost forgot about this piece inside the ladies at The Grosvenor:


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Whilst on the subject of local graffiti, I almost forgot about this piece inside the ladies at The Grosvenor:
> 
> View attachment 38169


 
Love it!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2013)

I wonder if it's some kind of mystical thing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Effra Social about 1pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's it say above Yuppies Out?


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's it say above Yuppies Out?


 
Those two tags were done last week / week before - local graffiti kids Ders and Gors. Unrelated to the Yuppies Out thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Those two tags were done last week / week before - local graffiti kids Ders and Gors. Unrelated to the Yuppies Out thing.


 
Ders and Gors?  That's their names or does Ders and Gors mean something?


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Those two tags were done last week / week before - local graffiti kids Ders and Gors. Unrelated to the Yuppies Out thing.


 
Or is it? See post #1072


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2013)

am too old and downwardly mobile to be a yuppie.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ders and Gors? That's their names or does Ders and Gors mean something?


Probably nicknames or abbreviations of actual names, tag names are sometimes chosen by selecting a combination of four or five letters that one prefers to write - ones that can be written quickly, that flow onto the next letter well, or that can be written / drawn in lots of different ways. S, R and E much more common than B, X ..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Probably nicknames or abbreviations of actual names, tag names are sometimes chosen by selecting a combination of four or five letters that one prefers to write - ones that can be written quickly, that flow onto the next letter well, or that can be written / drawn in lots of different ways. S, R and E much more common than B, X ..


 
It's probably Derek and Gor..... er, Gordon, Goran


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 31, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's probably Derek and Gor..... er, Gordon, Goran



Lean- Der ?



leanderman said:


> am too old and downwardly mobile to be a yuppie.



Motivation ?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Lean- Der ?
> 
> 
> 
> Motivation ?



Always aimed to be an underachiever


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2013)

Pizza delivery news: Bravi Raggazi, which is as good as Franco Manca, has a three-mile delivery zone. It's at the junction of Sunnyhill rd and Streatham main drag


----------



## nagapie (Jul 31, 2013)

But it's just pizza. We need a decent Turkish or Vietnamese that deliver to the Hills.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

I won't post up names yet, but very big congratulations are due to a certain landlord and his wife as they're now the proud parents to a baby boy


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I won't post up names yet, but very big congratulations are due to a certain landlord and his wife as they're now the proud parents to a baby boy


 

You got the same text as me then   Good news


----------



## mxh (Jul 31, 2013)

nagapie said:


> But it's just pizza. We need a decent Turkish or Vietnamese that deliver to the Hills.


 
There is a Turkish place on Streatham Hill that delivers, never tried it but quite expensive. Troy.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 31, 2013)

mxh said:


> There is a Turkish place on Streatham Hill that delivers, never tried it but quite expensive. Troy.


 

I've tried it, it's not very good.


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2013)

nagapie said:


> But it's just pizza. We need a decent Turkish or Vietnamese that deliver to the Hills.


Barbecue on Battersea Ride delivers to our neck of the woods.  Its Lebanese, but meets the same craving as Turkish.  Ish

And, rather fabulously, I have been told there is a place called Pasha Kazakh Kyrgyz House on Camberwell Road.  Kazakh food is spectacularly grim, but it sounds interesting​


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I won't post up names yet, but very big congratulations are due to a certain landlord and his wife as they're now the proud parents to a baby boy


 

He popped out quite quick. 
Great news


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone noticed these bees appearing in Brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 31, 2013)

Fabulous!  

Love the bees, man.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> Barbecue on Battersea Ride delivers to our neck of the woods. Its Lebanese, but meets the same craving as Turkish. Ish
> 
> And, rather fabulously, I have been told there is a place called
> Pasha Kazakh Kyrgyz House on Camberwell Road. Kazakh food is spectacularly grim, but it sounds interesting​


It looks rather interesting from the outside as well! Gone past on the bus a few times.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> Love the bees, man.


 
There is one on side of "Kaff" and also under the railway bridge in CHL.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> Love the bees, man.


 
This shows how well this street artist did the bee.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> This shows how well this street artist did the bee.


 




Gramsci said:


>


 

When I initially looked at that pic, I didn't scroll down as far as the writing and thought it was a photo. 
I did think "would many people be noticing the difference between certain breeds of bee in Brixton?"


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-aug-2013.313477/


----------

